# Digit CTC - III Discussion Thread!



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

Dust yourself off... it's time for CTC - III ! 

Incentives - Amkette Flash TV HD, Wireless Desktop Combo, All in one cleaning kit and Air Wireless Mouse!

Let's put our brains to some exercise !

Eagerly waiting for the June edition!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Ctc 3! Nice 
hope it isnt as hard as the last game. 

Waiting for the issue...hope you guys will help me if I'm stuck somewhere


----------



## Sarath (May 29, 2011)

umm...what is ctc?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

CTC= Crack The Code.
Its a game where you have to follow clues in the mags, dvds, net, etc so you complete it.

There are prizes for completing it.

btw, all clues are in digit itself


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2011)

Hmm..was gonna buy this month's digit (yeah..lol, ikr) but gonna skip it over to next month's to save the extra bucks for the special edition (with extra special value ).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 30, 2011)

good good.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 30, 2011)

Missed the first 2 CTC. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## utkarsh007 (May 30, 2011)

huh....
CTC is back.........


----------



## rajat100493 (May 31, 2011)

yeah finally ctc is back .....was looking forward to it for a long time:C_ninja:


----------



## nithishr (May 31, 2011)

Nice but not sure whether I will get time 2 complete it


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2011)

I am a enthusiastic participant of CTC I. Had to leave it mid way because of some unforeseen reasons. And couldn't participated in CTC II due to exams. Funny thing is I have exams in June too, but I NOT gonna miss this time. 
PS: 3 is my lucky number too!


----------



## KDroid (May 31, 2011)

^ Even I missed both the CTCs. I left CTC II in the midway and i was totally unaware of CTC I.


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jun 2, 2011)

I am ready as well...


----------



## Achuth (Jun 2, 2011)

got digit today.. started cracking!!  am on the last magazine clue..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Achuth said:


> got digit today.. started cracking!!  am on the last magazine clue..


I envy people lucky people like you.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 2, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I envy people lucky people like you.



why .. coz i got digit early??


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

^Probably..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 2, 2011)

can someone tell me where to start in digit mag 

Got that!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow.. CTC started already!
Wait, till I join in...


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

is the online phase live yet ?? or am i typing in the wrong answer???


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ I seriously think, you are typing the wrong answers!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Stuck on the droid one....
any help plz


----------



## ug2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Imma stuck on that one too


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ I seriously think, you are typing the wrong answers!



How can u say that? Have u got the workin url?

I dont think it is live yet.....


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

I have entered the online segment already! About to crack the first clue in online segment! So... I have an edge over the ones who have not even received the mag. yet! ho ho! 

The last clue in the magazine (The Droid one!) is quite simple... you can easily do it with little bit of googling!



utkarsh007 said:


> How can u say that? Have u got the workin url?
> 
> I dont think it is live yet.....



Dude! Its live! Want a screenshot? 

and i am very sure of my answer to the first clue in online segment but its not working!!!  anyone here reached the online segment?


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I have entered the online segment already! About to crack the first clue in online segment! So... I have an edge over the ones who have not even received the mag. yet! ho ho!
> 
> The last clue in the magazine (The Droid one!) is quite simple... you can easily do it with little bit of googling!
> 
> ...



yes i got there !!also got the first clue workin


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ you got to the 2nd clue of online segment????? Did you?


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

yes got there


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

That's not fair..people have started cracking already and at the same time some people are eagerly waiting for the magazine to arrive.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

@rajat chekk ur inbox


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the link live yet or Am I typing the wrong answer


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can someone tell me where to start in digit mag
> 
> Got that!!!!!!!



Even i spent half an hour searching that!



rajat100493 said:


> yes got there


 Check your PM please. 



SyGeek said:


> That's not fair..people have started cracking already and at the same time some people are eagerly waiting for the magazine to arrive.



Poor you!  ( Even luck plays a little role in CTC)


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the droid clue getting directed to the think digit link working or Am I typing the wrong answer ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

@kunal got thru droid ? its pissin me of .. ive tried everythin ... exept fr tha answer !!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the droid clue getting to the think digit link working or Am I typing the wrong answer ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

@tmanikandan dont repost !! .. chekk the first page in this thread .. u r typing in the wrong answer !!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 3, 2011)

www.thinkdigit.com/ctclll/<result>.html

Is the lll in CTClll is small l or number 1 or Capital I ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

im also confused abt dat .. bt am using capital i > III ..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

^^As achuth said, its Capital i ---> III 

ctc is in lower case!

@tmanikandan: don't repost!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

I need to stop watching this thread, it is like a spoiler for CTC..*unsubscribed* for now.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry for reposting....I did by mistake as I didn't see the page 2...

@ Achuth...If u use Capital I, Is that link working ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 3, 2011)

yea . i got into the online phase!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 3, 2011)

Clue I of the online Segment is sucking the life out of me! It's not like that I haven't got the answer! I know the Answer & I am 200% sure about the answer!    

I have tried all the possible combinations like 100 times! ( May be the clue isn't up yet! May be it is!)

@achuth :


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

read the second line laso digitize it


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 3, 2011)

Do we have to enclose the result in <>????


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

those who are stuck on the first online clue ....google it and u'll find it ......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2011)

@siddharth 
dont be so open with hints and all. other people are also playing.


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

hint removed


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 3, 2011)

@Jaskanwar K I'll take care
The first question of online round is damn easy, but link ain't active


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

trust me bro the link is 100% active


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2011)

can someone pm me a little hint on droid. it isnt working.

i get the number but link isnt working..!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

now i'm stuck!!!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 3, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> now i'm stuck!!!



Even m stuck. Help to droid one plz

rcpohtwttjtp


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

reached first checkpoint..........eagerly waiting for 10th june


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally reached check point one..........


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 3, 2011)

plz don't pm me   ...post in the forums only!!!!!
:flu-whistle:


----------



## Achuth (Jun 4, 2011)

@kunal   
@rajat we don discuss answers here is bcoz others are also playin ok?? thats y we r using PM..  
nw smbdy help me with first online clue .. i think i have the answer .. bt link nt working .. nickname or somthing??


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 4, 2011)

I got the second clue!

Any hint bout that tune????


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

even i am stuck on Clue III !  

Clue II was quite easy!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 4, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> even i am stuck on Clue III !
> 
> Clue II was quite easy!



This one was tricky .............
rely on ur senses......


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

I am totally clueless! Help needed!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 4, 2011)

there is not only piano on that site  ....there are many other things: guitar, drums.....a lot of other things toooo.....try them


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 4, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> there is not only piano on that site  ....there are many other things: guitar, drums.....a lot of other things toooo.....try them



NO hint can be as exact as this one and also more to this is the ans
so stop pm me and use this hint.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 4, 2011)

dammit i amn't able to get it!!!! i haven't heard that tune b4!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

^boooohooooo! stuck on this 1 badly!  Clueless!


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 4, 2011)

It  was easy!!
Close to Reach the checkpoint..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 4, 2011)

so how many have reached checkpoint???
and how many solved piano one????


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys Please help me with the droid one. I know the character from star wars. I tried its dropped nickname, what friends called him, short name and even the full name. Still not able to get the page.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

^did you digitize the answer properly?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 4, 2011)

@ kunal.d
can I pm you what I tried?

kunal, Utkarsh please help guys I am totally wrapped up on the droid clue. Just give one Hint


----------



## Achuth (Jun 4, 2011)

that piano one was easy !


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 4, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @ kunal.d
> can I pm you what I tried?
> 
> kunal, Utkarsh please help guys I am totally wrapped up on the droid clue. Just give one Hint




u jus have to digitize ur ans
eg if ur ans is "abc"

then for a=1
b=2
c=3

ur ans will be "123"
then to it add ur page number. Lets say ur page number is "1"

so add it to ur ans i.e, 123+1=124
so 124 is ur ans


----------



## KDroid (Jun 4, 2011)

yea! got the piano one! finally!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 5, 2011)

cant get the sequence .. got all the names


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Achuth said:


> cant get the sequence .. got all the names



once you get the names it is very easy....you sure u read the clue deeply??


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 5, 2011)

Kunal help me yaar!!! Is it a chord or a different instrument altogether???? Any hints??
Any clues on what area should I focus on? DO i need 2 know the tune?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

Achuth said:


> cant get the sequence .. got all the names



Read the clue again!!


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 5, 2011)

Can you help me with the ALienware OptX AW2210 and BenQ 2420HD stills???


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

Look, I can't tell you the answers! However, I can give you some hints!

The actress featured in Alienware OptX AW2210 is Audrey Tautou !
The actress featured in BenQ 2420HD is Amanda PLummer ! 

*Observe Everything Carefully!*


----------



## jigs (Jun 5, 2011)

Have solved all the clues in the book....but the online link doesn't take me anywhere...
am typing www.thinkdigit.com/ctcIII/3*****.html
Can someone tell me if I am wrong in some place.
Please PM


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 5, 2011)

Is the answer to the movie clue a legal word in the dictionary or not???


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Siddharthtech said:


> Is the answer to the movie clue a legal word in the dictionary or not???



nopes ...its not a grammatical word


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 5, 2011)

Uppercase or Lowercase????


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 5, 2011)

Siddharthtech said:


> Uppercase or Lowercase????



arrey thodi si mehnat to kar lo....try both


----------



## jigs (Jun 5, 2011)

Know the answer to the first online clue...its very obvious...but what is the answer in the url only name or name and surname or name and is it in caps or small.....have tried all but does not work


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

jigs said:
			
		

> Know the answer to the first online clue...its very obvious...but what is the answer in the url only name or name and surname or name and is it in caps or small.....have tried all but does not work


 Everyone seems to having with online clues.

The worst part is I still havent received the magazine  and hence I still havent started the game


----------



## @nmol (Jun 5, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> even i am stuck on Clue III !
> 
> Clue II was quite easy!



hey wat to do if we solve all clues?????


----------



## Achuth (Jun 5, 2011)

CHEKKPOINT !!   
(sorry fr the caps ..  )


----------



## siddharth.naik (Jun 5, 2011)

What is with the Piano riddle..... ??

Any hints....

Is the tune to be recognized or does it have to do with a musical term like chords or octaves....


----------



## jaiho (Jun 6, 2011)

hi everyone !
I got my digit today. Please tell me where to start with CTC-3.
On page no.6 , it is written to come to forum but then what?
Please help.
Thank you!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys ......
really excited to see the ctc back again.....hope to be a winner like ctc2...
the first checkpoint was pretty easy to reach (just the right tools needed)....



jaiho said:


> hi everyone !
> I got my digit today. Please tell me where to start with CTC-3.
> On page no.6 , it is written to come to forum but then what?
> Please help.
> Thank you!



page 94 of the mag


----------



## jaiho (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 6, 2011)

can any one tell me about the lcD!!!wht is the sequence??


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 6, 2011)

same here


----------



## jaiho (Jun 6, 2011)

HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD 
help with this code...hints will suffice!
thanks!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 6, 2011)

jaiho said:


> HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD
> help with this code...hints will suffice!
> thanks!



the best hint is given there itself the keyboard one....read it carefully....


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not abel to get the link....bt i have the answer


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 6, 2011)

jaiho said:


> HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD
> help with this code...hints will suffice!
> thanks!



just look at your keyboard and think like you're seeing it for the first time. What do you feel is the most random or senseless about the keyboards(which in actual is not)...just think about it ...this is the best hint you can get.  when you get through tell me whther this was useful or not!!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 6, 2011)

I am @ checkpoint! Oh yeah!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys, I need little hint. How to enter the cricketer name in the second online clue. I am not aware of any of his 1 word nick name. I tried his name, surname and words from other nick names. Any help?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I am @ checkpoint! Oh yeah!



Kunal will lsurely make it this time :C_lolweak:


----------



## jigs (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 
Need some help on the picture clue for LCD AOC e2043Fsk.....unable to figure the movie....have the rest....please help...tks


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 6, 2011)

for those who get stuck on the piano riddle, don't play it using mouse.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2011)

guys can you give me a hint to better understand the factorials clue. i havent heard of factorials before and i cant make out how to ascertain the number whose factorial is close to the number mentioned in mag.

any building block typ hints would be great. i dont want a straight answer.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 6, 2011)

A factorial(n) = n*(n-1)*(n-2)*....*2*1


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2011)

sheesh give it in simple english na, i have to find some unknown numbers factorial near a mentioned number how will that help me?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 6, 2011)

In simple words or example.
fact(3) = 3*2*1
fact(2) = 2*1
fact(4)= 4*3*2*1
use the same to calculate for rest of numbers see which result is closest to the value in the clue.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 6, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> for those who get stuck on the piano riddle, don't play it using mouse.



 made it easier ...hehe


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks a lot for ur trouble viraniac but i got it and ur still kinda going by the book.

by the way i reached the url point but i am not getting the right page
could u guys pm me how many digits is the <result>.? or maybe how u digitised the googled answer.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 6, 2011)

aby geek said:


> thanks a lot for ur trouble viraniac but i got it and ur still kinda going by the book.
> 
> by the way i reached the url point but i am not getting the right page
> could u guys pm me how many digits is the <result>.? or maybe how u digitised the googled answer.



utkarsh in a previous comment has explained very well how to digitize......plz read all comments first b4 repeating questions......


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2011)

rohanji check ur messages please


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 7, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> just look at your keyboard and think like you're seeing it for the first time. What do you feel is the most random or senseless about the keyboards(which in actual is not)...just think about it ...this is the best hint you can get.  when you get through tell me whther this was useful or not!!!




Could you elaborate a bit please. Tried substituting different alphabets, using my idea of how keyboards should be. Did not get anything I could make sense of.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Help Help!
I want help with factorial clue! Pm me the answer or post it here


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

Xankill3r said:


> Could you elaborate a bit please. Tried substituting different alphabets, using my idea of how keyboards should be. Did not get anything I could make sense of.



you most probably tried the right thing. if you cant any clue from the code, try its exact inverse.( if x1 is the key  on the normal keyboard and you substituted it for x2, then try substituing all x2 in the code for x1) hope u get it


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Aren't we being to open with answers & hints here? 


A humble request...

Before asking for hints, spend some time on the clue! Don't reveal out half of the answers in your queries!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

could anyone help me with my factorial of 81 clue?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

@thetechfreak

You don't need the factorial of 81.
You need a number whose factorial is nearest to 81


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

So what is the answer I have no ideas about factorials


----------



## KDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Google it!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Answers seems to come in negative 
still working on it..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

@thetechfreak
check my previous post or wikipedia to know about factorials

Help needed,
In LCD test clue I have figured out the movies. Know clue says that it should be in some sequence. What is the sequence. I trien in order they are displayed, shown in the table or the graph with no success.

Please give some hint.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

Check pm ^^

Now stuck in the Droid clue


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

Kunal, please give some hint about the sequence. also check your pm.

For those who get stuck in the droid clue, You probably have the answer but adding the wrong value.

Well this is stupid, Tomorrw is my exam and I am wasting my time on ctc.


----------



## jigs (Jun 7, 2011)

Check Point 1 reached now awaiting the 10th of June for next clue


----------



## aby geek (Jun 7, 2011)

i just reached the online segment now the celebrity its talking about i know the person but my answer is not being accepted.


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Kunal, please give some hint about the sequence. also check your pm.
> 
> For those who get stuck in the droid clue, You probably have the answer but adding the wrong value.
> 
> Well this is stupid, Tomorrw is my exam and I am wasting my time on ctc.



you have to put the in the same sequence as they are displayed in the section.


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 7, 2011)

Got it, but too lazy to start! D8


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 7, 2011)

can somebody help me out with the very first online segment of ctcIII..

i know who was rejected by Dennis Lillee but i m unable to encounter that one word....


----------



## aby geek (Jun 7, 2011)

^^same here


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

for second online clue, try his/her nicknames from wikipedia. You need just one word.


----------



## tanishq (Jun 7, 2011)

can anybody help me in the monitor question 
what is the movie in
                           <nec mulitisyncea191m>
                            <viewsonic va2431wm>
                            <benq e2200hd>


----------



## aby geek (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks viraniac now what do we have to do with the piano clue?

tanishq at the top of the page a straight hint is given


----------



## Aspire (Jun 7, 2011)

checkpoint


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 7, 2011)

now stuck in here where we need to decode this thingy....

HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD

Help me out someone....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 7, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc!
Check PM


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

@aspire my pm isn't showing any unread msg

@tanishq
read previous comments. I have already told what you need to do.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys.....got till the checkpost!! yay.....thanks to all as i had been reading ur hints....just now created a profile to start posting too....CTC III got me rly excited !!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

@ mayank I am also stuck there.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 7, 2011)

@tanishq - i found reverse image search quite helpful


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

Well you don't need reverse image search. Just read the article in the magazine carefully.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 7, 2011)

@ViraNiAc! - just try to think whats the most abvious defect in ur keyboard......i think someone already gave this clue....u know.....the keyboard will seem strange to a nursery kid - another clue

@ViraNiAc! - where in the magazine can we find the name of the movies if we have not seen them or their poster....i did reverse image search only


----------



## Aspire (Jun 7, 2011)

@harsh
check the top of the lcd monitor test page


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks all for your help. Finally reached the checkpoint. The problem was I was expecting some thing related to computers. Thats why in most of the clues I became clueless. 

Now I think I can finally study for my exam. May be I am going to screw it.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 7, 2011)

@mayank
try using a custom keyboard layout


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally at the checkpoint !!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 7, 2011)

@aspire I had done the conversion using a small python script.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 7, 2011)

i googled but couldn't find a thing which did the job, so i used microsoft's way


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 8, 2011)

Started cracking the CTC-III !!! Just checking for more clues!!,


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too at the Checkpoint... Yeah...  *www.clker.com/cliparts/c/8/f/8/11949865511933397169thumbs_up_nathan_eady_01.svg.med.png

Now just waiting for 10th june...

Thanx to those who helped me out especially my PM partner....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 8, 2011)

Stuck in the droid clue !!! Can anyone help me out???


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 8, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> Stuck in the droid clue !!! Can anyone help me out???



search for it in google and u'll get ur answer, just digitse that answer meaning change them into numbers accordigly. and then add the page no. from which u came...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 8, 2011)

@mayank - i did it all bt the link is unavailable..


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 8, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> @mayank - i did it all bt the link is unavailable..



You might be adding Wrong page no.....
And Remove the "-" It'll work !


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 8, 2011)

YEAH!! This is where I ought to be!
CHECKPOINT!
Waitin for June 10!
*intersalon.com/pictures/vjjiwxbojqvnmewtcsw8vgi2cp7htpopbudmpf5yr3et2arpzfzqxh8h55xjizvehuctymgYeah.jpg

Thanks to Jigs, Aspire, Kunal, Rohan.. Everyone else who helped me!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 8, 2011)

I got stuck in this..

HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD

Any new hints?


----------



## ug2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im still on the first online clue. The droid is C-3PO but the digitized output is 3-3*15*16. or 3-3+15+16 but still the link does exist.


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 8, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> I got stuck in this..
> 
> HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD
> 
> Any new hints?



search this thread properly and u'll get all the help u want....


----------



## KDroid (Jun 8, 2011)

ug2 said:


> Im still on the first online clue. The droid is C-3PO but the digitized output is 3-3*15*16. or 3-3+15+16 but still the link does exist.



Why the hell are you revealing the answers?  :C_badmood:


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 8, 2011)

@ug2 read the clue carefully


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2011)

I am fed up. Almost left the game now.

Droid clue is eating me


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aspire said:


> @harsh
> check the top of the lcd monitor test page



dont be so open. let them get there themselves!!!


----------



## Suhas (Jun 8, 2011)

I am also stuck in droid clue. I know all the answers but unable come with the final step for the URl....I digitized it as per the Hint given and added the correct page no., but not getting URL....I solved all the clues before this in 5 min...


----------



## divyanshu (Jun 8, 2011)

what i hv to add in 331615?
6
81
77
94


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 8, 2011)

Suhas said:


> I am also stuck in droid clue. I know all the answers but unable come with the final step for the URl....I digitized it as per the Hint given and added the correct page no., but not getting URL....I solved all the clues before this in 5 min...


did you even check my reply to your pm?????



divyanshu said:


> what i hv to add in 331615?
> 6
> 81
> 77
> 94



none of these!!!


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 8, 2011)

Stuck up again!!! LCd movie stills are really tough to find out.... Can anyone help???/


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 8, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> Stuck up again!!! LCd movie stills are really tough to find out.... Can anyone help???/



read the all the monitor review pages of the magazine carefully, the hint lies there!!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 8, 2011)

what to do with keyboard puzzle ? is it to be decode wth some specific layout or is it a cryptic puzzle?


----------



## Suhas (Jun 8, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> did you even check my reply to your pm?????



Oops....how dumb of me ....I was trying really hard to go to next clue before thinking for a second....anyways thanks.


----------



## divyanshu (Jun 8, 2011)

frm where i hv to check ur pm

actually i m new to this forum..........
plzz help


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 8, 2011)

guys plz stop giving away answers in the forum...........if you are confused try pm or even give it sometime b4 that........ soon ppl will b able to reach the checkpoint without even buying the mag if u guys go on like this


----------



## viveksj (Jun 8, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> guys plz stop giving away answers in the forum...........if you are confused try pm or even give it sometime b4 that........ soon ppl will b able to reach the checkpoint without even buying the mag if u guys go on like this



some are giving direct questions in the forum


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2011)

I am stuck on this one I tried the custom keyboard layout but in vain I even corrected the spelling 


HKO FELL EGO **** ** ** ** *** ***
------------------------------------------------

Update
Yo I solved it 
I was so silly!


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 8, 2011)

Stuck in the droid clue !!! Can anyone help me out???



rajat100493 said:


> did you even check my reply to your pm?????
> 
> 
> 
> none of these!!!



wats the digitize form of C-3PO


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 8, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> Stuck in the droid clue !!! Can anyone help me out???
> 
> 
> 
> wats the digitize form of C-3PO


You can digitize it yourself....?

And about adding the page number to it, the clue before this one also sent you to a different page. Hint.


----------



## haldarritam (Jun 8, 2011)

is the 'last password you'll have to remember' the 3rd clue and if yes can anyone please help me??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## saras (Jun 8, 2011)

i got my edition only two days back. i am stuck with droid quiz. some one help me. i digitised it correctly and added the page number too... but the same thinkdigit link... no online quiz link.... some body help me... may you live long...


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys try and do it yourself they are very easy!!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 8, 2011)

*there are quite a few hints already available about all these clues. just check all the older pages of the thread*


----------



## saras (Jun 8, 2011)

tried... trying... and will try... but my brain is boiling... plz help...

i tried all possibilities of the <result>.html but... in vain...


----------



## Ashutosh2000 (Jun 9, 2011)

i reached the online quiz...
the answer to the first question is simple but it says only one word answer is needed...i tried all the nick names but nothing worked!!!
any hint??


----------



## saras (Jun 9, 2011)

ashutosh.... how u reached online quiz...? i am stuck at droid itself... plz help.


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

stuck at second on9 question


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Hold your horses Sherlock!


----------



## Suhas (Jun 9, 2011)

At last I am at checkpoint too!....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 9, 2011)

had reached the checkpoint yesterday!!!! 
waiting eagerly for 10th june!!


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> did you even check my reply to your pm?????
> 
> 
> 
> none of these!!!





Suhas said:


> At last I am at checkpoint too!....



can u help me with the second on9 clue


----------



## tseringc (Jun 9, 2011)

am stuck at second stage of - last password to remember?
Any one able to reach the final stage of CTC -III?

good that you reach that stage...am still stuck at the second stage of Crack the Code III.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2011)

reached checkpoint yesterday ab kal bara baje tak to be continued......


----------



## clinton (Jun 9, 2011)

What 2nd and 3rd stage r u talking about?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 9, 2011)

hey hi clinton didnt see you uptill now where were u?


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

help me plz with the 2nd on9 clue
"There is an obvious and deliberate spelling mistake staring at you right in the face in the magazine in the future tech gaming section"


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> help me plz with the 2nd on9 clue
> "There is an obvious and deliberate spelling mistake staring at you right in the face in the magazine in the future tech gaming section"



Open the Mag. and see the Future Gaming tech section,you'll find soem spell mistake.
There are two such page so dont be confused 



saras said:


> tried... trying... and will try... but my brain is boiling... plz help...
> 
> i tried all possibilities of the <result>.html but... in vain...



Remove "-" and Make sure you are adding correct page no.
Ppl are adding wrong page no, to the answer


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Open the Mag. and see the Future Gaming tech section,you'll find soem spell mistake.
> There are two such page so dont be confused



Gaming section of scoar????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> Gaming section of scoar????


No the *your future revealed* side of the main mag.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

You guys just don't know how to ask for hints!

Half of the answers are revealed in your queries  & the rest half can be achieved through common sense!

Please! Ask your queries sensibly... Otherwise, there won't be any fun in this game!


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

plz guys help me with the movie stills


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 9, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> You guys just don't know how to ask for hints!
> 
> Half of the answers are revealed in your queries  & the rest half can be achieved through common sense!
> 
> Please! Ask your queries sensibly... Otherwise, there won't be any fun in this game!



That's 100% true!!!
Even somebody can start directly from the las.....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 9, 2011)

probably, many more people are gonna join us in the next segment without actually completing this one due to a possible loophole.

i am not sure about this though.... maybe the digit team may do something really different


----------



## vdawani (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah,finally reached the CHECKPOINT!
First one was easy to reach...


----------



## Achuth (Jun 9, 2011)

Aspire said:


> probably, many more people are gonna join us in the next segment without actually completing this one due to a possible loophole.
> 
> i am not sure about this though.... maybe the digit team may do something really different



those who come without completing will suffer .. u remember CTC I .. like dat backtrack thingy ... ther will be somthin lyk dat


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 9, 2011)

Just bought magazine and started for CTCIII.
Now I'm at the last checkpoint.


----------



## clinton (Jun 9, 2011)

Last checkpoint?We just had the 1st...


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 9, 2011)

The answer for second clue (factorial one) is in the "HOW EVERYTHING WORKS" side, right? if so, can someone help me with the third clue?


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

can any body tell how the sequence works for LCD movie stills clue


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys.....please please tell me something......i am on the 1st checkpoint, *will there be another checkpoint*.....i got a class on 10th i cannot miss and it will take the whole day......is there the possibility of another check post  or am i gonna miss the chance??    

please reply ASAP


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 9, 2011)

somebody help me out plz over the code a HKO FELL **** ................... 

common guys plz tel me the ans for HKO FELL EGO *** **  ..... i'm fed up & feeling real stupid

ufffff


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

vdawani said:


> yeah,finally reached the CHECKPOINT!
> First one was easy to reach...



cab u plz help me with sequence for movie clip in lcd test i know all the movies


----------



## saras (Jun 9, 2011)

somebody help me... what page number i have to add...?


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 9, 2011)

help me mayank wid the code HKO FELL EGO *** **.. .. . . .plz


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> somebody help me out plz over the code a HKO FELL **** ...................
> 
> common guys plz tel me the ans for HKO FELL EGO *** **  ..... i'm fed up & feeling real stupid
> 
> ufffff



cab u plz help me with sequence for movie clip in lcd test i know all the movies


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

i have no idea wt u talkn f...  i m lagging help me


----------



## clinton (Jun 10, 2011)

There will be atleast 3-4 checkpoints so its a long way to go,Dont wry.concentrate more on ur studies!!


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

smart guy clinton help me out


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 10, 2011)

keep checking


----------



## clinton (Jun 10, 2011)

What a idiot u r man!Despite all telling not to post answers on forum u sherlock posted the page of the Checkpoint!!
WTH!!
Raabo sir r u watching?


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 10, 2011)

> Hold your horses Sherlock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s**t........what's the point solving it if people keep posting entire clues like this......delete the above post plzz


----------



## Achuth (Jun 10, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> *Hold your horses Sherlock!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DELETE or EDIT urgently !!


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

Reached Checkpoint.. Got the keyboard clue using pen & paper but dint realise that I had got the answer. Solved it first thing 2day morning...  Waiting for the next phase 2 start now...


----------



## Kumar Aditya (Jun 10, 2011)

@harshk360_me, Achuth... You're repeating the same mistake by quoting isb4u7701


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

@nithishr i used notepad


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

Next part up?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

What the **** is going on !!

*CTC is getting spoiled with senseless posts of some people!*

Totally frustrating! I've been screaming the same thing since last few posts!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> What the **** is going on !!
> 
> *CTC is getting spoiled with senseless posts of some people!*
> 
> Totally frustrating! I've been screaming the same thing since last few posts!



feel the same....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

, learn to use the spoiler tags people! use 



Spoiler



when giving hints

and /SPOILER (on square brackets) to end

and dont copy paste direct clues


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> What the **** is going on !!
> 
> *CTC is getting spoiled with senseless posts of some people!*
> 
> Totally frustrating! I've been screaming the same thing since last few posts!



Simple!!! You guys stop giving clues/answers unless they mend their posts.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

@aspire:



Spoiler



How will Spoiler Help? Everyone can read what's in a spoiler!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

it's your choice, whether you want to read it or not

if people are posting hints to clues you haven't even reached yet, it is gonna take the fun out of CTC......
so it does help in a way.....

digit late as always


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> @aspire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand your frustration, those waiting for the clues always wait for the clues, they won't think much for solving the clue. In short...they'll always wait for someone else to solve it first and give them answers, So rest assured you'll solve ahead of them, keep your calm and concentrate on the next clue 

A small suggestion to those helping out in PM's, posts etc, give them hints to solve the clues, not direct answers via PM. You are spoiling the entire theme of the game. What's the fun in playing that way??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 10, 2011)

why digit is always late!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

i made an account just for this and no clue yet
*48 minutes late* 

I think Digit follows another Time Zone


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> i made an account just for this and no clue yet
> *48 minutes late*
> 
> I think Digit follows another Time Zone



i'm pretty sure the clue is there!!!


----------



## Magcorn (Jun 10, 2011)

Got stuck in this "HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD " 

I tried for 2 days but none of my answer is working. Please someone give me the clue. 

Please help me..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

you found it?


----------



## Magcorn (Jun 10, 2011)

harshk360_me said:


> @ViraNiAc! - just try to think whats the most abvious defect in ur keyboard......i think someone already gave this clue....u know.....the keyboard will seem strange to a nursery kid - another clue
> 
> @ViraNiAc! - where in the magazine can we find the name of the movies if we have not seen them or their poster....i did reverse image search only



Hi,

please help me in this "HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD ". Tried many possibilities .. But nothing seems to work.

Hope someone will help in this forum.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@rajat
you found the next clue?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> i'm pretty sure the clue is there!!!




 Where


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> @rajat
> you found the next clue?





Tejas.Gupta said:


> Where



Nothing yet, he might be smoking pot.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Nothing yet, he might be smoking pot.



May be he actually found it


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

OFFTOPIC
what do purple and red usernames mean


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

^ AFAIK, Purple usernames are Digit Team Member...  RED are Mods...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

@Aspire
Yeah, Mods(Green), Admins(RED) & Team Digit(Purple) AFAIK


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

guys i decoded the HKO FELL code but didnt get wt to put in the result... is it one word? plz hints man ...need it


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

arent admins orange?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/1.html


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> guys i decoded the HKO FELL code but didnt get wt to put in the result... is it one word? plz hints man ...need it


Yes, it is one word answer, just connect your decoded words and get a final answer


----------



## staticsid (Jun 10, 2011)

Shucks people are revealing too much. Don't worry I'll delete all the spoilers.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm asking about this red
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/56202.html


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

plz dnt give hints which are to be decoded itself.... thats more irritating


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> arent admins orange?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/1.html


Raboo is super Admin I guess.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@staticsid
next clue up?


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Yes, it is one word answer, just connect your decoded words and get a final answer



@Sriharsha: hey i joined the decoded words into one word bt nt working... help plzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

they are different words
look out for any words you recognize, if you cant see a proper word soon
try decoding again

maybe you decoded it wrong


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> @Sriharsha: hey i joined the decoded words into one word bt nt working... help plzzzzzzzz...



If you decoded them correctly then it's very easy to guess the answer. Check your decoded words again. Can't reveal more


----------



## staticsid (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> @staticsid
> next clue up?



We were contemplating postponing it since lots of people still haven't got their copies. But boss says go ahead, so uploading next clues in some time 

I'll post here as soon as they're up...

Good luck...


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

nah i see all the four words, with the first word with the spelling mistake.... missing "e"...wteva nw wt?

i knw wt is it pointing to.... bt what is the answer the thing dt it is pointing to or the decoded code itself ...cmon last hint...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@staticsid
Thanks for this info!

@Sanc 
just google


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> nah i see all the four words, with the first word with the spelling mistake.... missing "e"...wteva nw wt?
> 
> i knw wt is it pointing to.... bt what is the answer the thing dt it is pointing to or the decoded code itself ...cmon last hint...



I think you decoded correctly, you are almost there. Think logically for the connect now 



staticsid said:


> We were contemplating postponing it since lots of people still haven't got their copies. But boss says go ahead, so uploading next clues in some time
> 
> I'll post here as soon as they're up...
> 
> Good luck...



Here?????? 
Then users can skip the previous clues and start from here no??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

of course he's not gonna post the clue here

just notify us that the clue has been updated


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ Still waiting


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone got the clue??????


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@all
nvm


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

tireddddddddd..............zzzzzzzz wts d ans

plz a hint is it one word????
or if u lyk tel me the ans.............


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

@sancs

There is a direct hint somewhere in this thread, go back a few posts & see


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@Sanc
just google and remember the answer is a single word

i'm going to do some killing till 3.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

@Sancs16 : You've got enough of hints! This one's quite simple! If you've decoded it correctly, it won't take you more than 2 seconds to guess the correct answer...


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

** moderator edit **

No revealing of answers. You can give out hints if you want to.

You can always use the PM feature if you need **more** help from someone.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Again! Again! Again!

You are such a....

can't you spend some time on it! Can't you check properly? You need to be spoon fed! You want hint for each and everything! Go ahead, post all the answers! 

CTC is not for you! Please go back! You are spoiling the fun of entire CTC! 

I am totally frustrated!


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

i am thinking of posting all the answers nw..........


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

dont shout at this guy


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

bt u r giving hints for which i hav alrdy solvd it... i wnt d final ans....

aspire undstnd my feeling & tell d ans hahah...plz b4 i go mad..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

@MODS
I suggest, please lock this thread untill someone actively moderates this.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 10, 2011)

@Sancs16-- what the hell are you doing ,just spoiling the CTC..
Just please leave CTC now so that others can try out their own brain , not like u just asking for spoon feed answers ....
I am sorry to use these types of words but please its our request/warning please  leave the game..


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

@ Sancs16: To think, you need brain!


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 10, 2011)

@kunal-- well said for this guy.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been asking a mod to keep an eye on this thread since few days! He's not at all concerned!

When I asked, staticsid.. he showed some concern!

One of us should be given the rights to delete the unnecessary posts made here!


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

i m thinkn of making ctc more interesting now... wudnt dt b more competetive if every1's gets a lil push towards ur a**... i am sorry to use these types of words but pleaxe its my request/warning be cool


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> @kunal-- well said for this guy.



 Yeah!


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

@kunal : thn i think u dnt hav brains ....wt u wrote


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

@sancs16: Go and learn some sentence formation! Don't waste your time here! You will need a brain to crack CTC! Borrow it from someone if you can!

Just wait till you receive infraction from some mod...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

@All
Looks like no active moderator exists for this thread, So please use the report post button and report all those useless posts.

@sancs,  Kunal.D, Harshit

Guys, Keep your cool, we don't want arguments here, move to fightclub thread if you feel it necessary


----------



## Suhas (Jun 10, 2011)

@Sancs16....if you want answers, PM someone at least don't spoil by posting in forum...I suppose that can be a compromise for everyone....


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> i am thinking of posting all the answers nw..........


The moment you do that, you get a holiday from the forum and CTC - III. This is a discussion thread. You can ask for hints and give out hints. Not answers. Use the private message system if you need something *more* than help. Please don't spoil the game for others.


----------



## Sancs16 (Jun 10, 2011)

@suhas k dnt mind, sry jst made my account ystday & dogs hav already startd barking...& ya cn u pm me the ans


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Sancs16 said:


> @suhas k dnt mind, sry jst made my account ystday & dogs hav already startd barking...& ya cn u pm me the ans


Come back tomorrow.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

he got banned?

has the clue been added?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Rightly treated!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

its there


----------



## staticsid (Jun 10, 2011)

The clue has been added to Facebook page! Best of luck people...

@ICO Thanks for stepping in. Request you to please keep an eye on this thread. PM me if there is any major trouble


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Nothing yet, he might be smoking pot.



wasn't smokin the pot i thought that the tenth item in the digit magazine post had the clue!!! anyways sry for spreading rumours!! 



ico said:


> Come back tomorrow.



another good work of yours!!! and you were really shocked when i said you really deserved being featured in the mag


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> wasn't smokin the pot i thought that the tenth item in the digit magazine post had the clue!!! anyways sry for spreading rumours!!
> 
> 
> 
> another good work of yours!!! and you were really shocked when i said you really deserved being featured in the mag



Haha No probz 

@iCO
Thanks for the intervention


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

did any one get today's clue ? its bizzare.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> did any one get today's clue ? its bizzare.



Nothing bizarre, if you solved the previous clue yourself, then its a piece of cake  The answer is staring right at you


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Nothing bizarre, if you solved the previous clue yourself, then its a piece of cake  The answer is staring right at you



really?????doesnt't seem like a cakewalk though.


----------



## braindead (Jun 10, 2011)

cant make head or tails of it


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

i did it my self but i cant make anything out of todays clue. maybe iam adding the answers wrong do u have any unobvious hints on this one?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@sriharsha
can't figure this one out... any hints?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright the current answer is related to previous answer, look closely at that pic?? Isn't it obvious 

Another hint, observe the color of text too, even the color is related to answer


----------



## funstreak (Jun 10, 2011)

Got my Digit 
Can u plz tell me how many clues are there in magzine?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

5-6 clues in the mag and same number till first checkpoint


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> OFFTPIC
> what do purple and red usernames mean


*Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Show Groups*


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

@ico
Thanks


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 10, 2011)

guys....stuck in the first clue after checkpoint...the one on fb........PM me with hints plz....but dont give the answer  ...thnx


----------



## karoke (Jun 10, 2011)

did u solve it sriharsha, the image clue?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't even realise CTC was on. I got my magazine on 7th. Please tell me where to start, I can't find where.


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Alright the current answer is related to previous answer, look closely at that pic?? Isn't it obvious
> 
> Another hint, observe the color of text too, even the color is related to answer



pm me some more hints plzz


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

start on page 94 future issue


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## karoke (Jun 10, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> pm me some more hints plzz



ya please me too.. please


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone wanting to go back to CTC II can use Google


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

if someone has hints pm me too please FB one is brainwrecking.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

People i'm drawing up a blank on clue 3. It lead online(found where) but I can't understand the hint. I tried digitizing the *tip* too but it didn't work.


----------



## mayank_agarwal (Jun 10, 2011)

karoke said:


> ya please me too.. please



^^ Same Here ^^


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

cybertronic magzine chhan maro gabbar wahin milega.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 10, 2011)

got the word .but cant get the right url


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

^^hint please
and yeah its the three in ctc is capital i.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> cybertronic magzine chhan maro gabbar wahin milega.



Please give a hint


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

could someone come up with a good hint????


----------



## karoke (Jun 10, 2011)

guess everyone's stuck in this image one


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 10, 2011)

any body got past this image clue????if yes drop some helpful hints!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

anybody got past this yet?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

achuth i think


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

From what i infer it refers to a variation of last answer subject... Is it correct?


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 10, 2011)

figured out the answer but cant find the word for it !!! 
is it a one word answer is "-" permissible??
pl reply by pm


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

amitji please explain the logic u used


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

got to the droid one. can't get the site to open. tried multiple no.s Is the answer the first thing you see when you search for it with the - or something else?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah the first one, digitize it


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

@cyber just digitise the correct droid and for the final answer read the magzine wth open mind.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> got to the droid one. can't get the site to open. tried multiple no.s Is the answer the first thing you see when you search for it with the - or something else?


U have got the correct answer.. U just need to add the right number..
Ps: Just think of all the pages u visited in reaching here...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

I got the word but can't get the url.

Got it confirmed by someone who has completed this. He says my answer is partly correct.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

how do i digitize - ?

Tried its pronunciation too. Still no luck. Its happening the same way it happened with me in CTC 1, backdoor in leetspeak could have so many variations.
BTW i've been trying with ctcIII. is it something else?


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 10, 2011)

@ishu - check your PM please


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

digitized means coverting alphabets into numbers


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

@Cybertonic its like a=1,b=2 & so on..


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 10, 2011)

@aspire - bro....any advance on the image clue??


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 10, 2011)

someone plz post a good hint abt this image!!! @digit plz provide some hint.... 
i hope a 'purple named' guy (referring to staticsid) sends me a PM....... GOD help me!!!!!!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire please help. Check your PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

i feel like sleeping man this is an epic fail clue.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Seriously? I got 12 PMs after I posted that.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

what did u post ishu?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I got the word but can't get the url.
> 
> Got it confirmed by someone who has completed this. He says my answer is partly correct.



This             .


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

I think all of us are with the same answer on the fb clue. Team Digit we need a hint from your side....

btw has someone cleared this level?


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 10, 2011)

plzzzz if ant one can give the hint on fb clue


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

clue madari hai aur hum bandar. just dance


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 10, 2011)

help me
stuck on LCD test clue


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 10, 2011)

plz give some clue for the fb one.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 10, 2011)

@suyog33 Read the review carefully.. U will get the movies.. After that its straight forward..


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 10, 2011)

any one pass the fb clue...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

Too Difficult, Team Digit Please Give us a clue!!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Aspire and Ishu.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 10, 2011)

stuck @ photo one trying hard but in vain, till now don't know if i am correct or not!!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

just read the complete article carefully


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I got the word but can't get the url.
> 
> Got it confirmed by someone who has completed this. He says my answer is partly correct.



How can you add those two


----------



## rohanz (Jun 10, 2011)

@aspire plz check your pm


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

aby geek said:


> clue madari hai aur hum bandar. just dance



lol ! Sabki yeho condition he


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 10, 2011)

plz pm me lcd test answer
i found all the movie but cant make one word


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Its not a meaningful word. Read the clue again.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2011)

it's not a word, just a random bunch of letters
if anyone gets past the fb one, do post a message here or PM me.
i'm off to sleep


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Aspire said:


> it's not a word, just a random bunch of letters
> if anyone gets past the fb one, do post a message here or PM me.
> i'm off to sleep



Ya if anyone has some hints about the FB one..do help us


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 10, 2011)

is thr ant pattern in whc v have to sort the letters



Aspire said:


> it's not a word, just a random bunch of letters
> if anyone gets past the fb one, do post a message here or PM me.
> i'm off to sleep



is thr ant pattern in whc v have to sort the letters ??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys, Guys even I'm stuck at the same level, I didn't go past that, I really can't answer the numerous PM's that I've been getting because of the 60sec limit, before I can answer I'm getting numerous other PM's


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Even i'm stuck on the LCD one.I tried lots of sequences but none of them work.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Its not a meaningful word. Read the clue again.



is thr ant pattern in whc v have to sort the letters ????


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Guys, Guys even I'm stuck at the same level, I didn't go past that, I really can't answer the numerous PM's that I've been getting because of the 60sec limit, before I can answer I'm getting numerous other PM's


if u hvnt solved it how did you post the previous comments this afternoon so confidently stating clues????you said its obvious and stuff but how can you b sure about the clues b4 solving?reply here only


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

Then don't go with my hints, Did I ask you to follow those?? Did I ask me to PM me & beg for answers?? Did I?

What if I did go through to next question and bluffing here to avoid Pm's?? Then again I'll get a PM from you in a different tone. It's of no use giving hints here, Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Guys, Guys even I'm stuck at the same level, I didn't go past that, I really can't answer the numerous PM's that I've been getting because of the 60sec limit, before I can answer I'm getting numerous other PM's


Err, so how did you confirm my answer???
What if you are wrong?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Guys, Guys even I'm stuck at the same level, I didn't go past that, I really can't answer the numerous PM's that I've been getting because of the 60sec limit, before I can answer I'm getting numerous other PM's



hey! why did u tell that you've done it?

Why the hell did you mislead us?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> is thr ant pattern in whc v have to sort the letters ????





Cybertonic said:


> Even i'm stuck on the LCD one.I tried lots of sequences but none of them work.



Order is same as the order of pics in the mag.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Then don't go with my hints, Did I ask you to follow those?? Did I ask me to PM me & beg for answers?? Did I?


still dude you cant go about posting stuff like its obvious another hint and stuff till you arnt through.........ppl noe things b4 they become obvious.....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Then don't go with *my hints*, Did I ask you to follow those?? Did I ask me to PM me & beg for answers?? Did I?
> 
> What if I did go through to next question and bluffing here to avoid Pm's?? Then again I'll get a PM from you in a different tone. It's of no use giving hints here, Won't make that mistake again.



If you haven't solved them yourself, then that means that you yourself don't know the answer.
So your hints aren't really hints, are they? They are more like theories.

EDIT: You edited before I quoted you.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2011)

here at digit forums we help each other solve the ctc not try to become heroes by saying we got answers but cant help.................just take your clues and be off.......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> hey! why did u tell that you've done it?
> 
> Why the hell did you mislead us?



Where the hell did I say I've done it, quote the post If I did so. I got the connect and I told the same before you guys flooded me with PM's and I told everyone the same that I'm stuck at the same point didn't I?? 

If that is the case, then follow your own game and don't ask me anything, don't believe in my hints either. There will always be someone or the other to mislead you


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Order is same as the order of pics in the mag.



I know that and i have been trying to put them in the same order but it still doesn't work


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 10, 2011)

just as i said here we dont tend to mislead others........................... just like i said u clearly stated that the answer was "obvious" and was "staring at you" all these clearly state being done with it ....i dont think any1 else other than u will disagree wid me on this.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Order is same as the order of pics in the mag.



its not working


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks to Aspire and Tejas Gupta for helping me. Finally did it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> its not working





Cybertonic said:


> I know that and i have been trying to put them in the same order but it still doesn't work



It did for me. Order is from top to bottom and left to right. Ignore the columns.


----------



## katzdudexxx (Jun 11, 2011)

Any one done with the FB clue . . ?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> It did for me. Order is from top to bottom and left to right. Ignore the columns.



Thanks dude
finally 
got it

wht the hell is this 
HKO FELL ********************* ??????????


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 11, 2011)

mbdib said:


> Has any1 solved the fb clue?[/QUsame here


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 11, 2011)

katzdudexxx said:


> Any one done with the FB clue . . ?



My guess is that it has something to do with the background. But then again, the hint says "Literally/literary look in this image".
Can't say for sure. Tried a few things, didn't work.


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 11, 2011)

the image is from may 2011 issue can this be some clue???


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 11, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> the image is from may 2011 issue can this be some clue???



i also tried to relate the same couldnt find much link though ......(i dont suppose they would expect us to use earlier issues)...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

yaar yay clue he ki glue hai chipak hi gaya ye to.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@staticid or any other digit guys,

Is fb clue an actual clue or you guys are just trying to fool us till everybody get their copy?

@digit readers.
does anybody get the meaning of the clue? I even opened the file into hex editor. Got nothing. The only thing that appear suspicious to me is the damaged bottom part of letter "d" in the image. What do you think?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 11, 2011)

personally i feel that digit guys left too much to imagination and thought in this image clue... How come no one is arriving at an answer...when we have some of the best minds working here... Well, it's hard to imagine...what do you say?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

after trying millions of combinations in tht FB clue ..
still stuck ...


----------



## clinton (Jun 11, 2011)

Did any1 check whether its a stega....ph or not?I cant do it bcoz i am away from home usiong just my cellphone for this. Please check this too and if sumthings there please inform me and the others too...We need to wrk together on this 1.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc!
Sounds like a good theory
Maybe they are just delaying the CTC by not opening the link yet

@clinton
there's nothing in stega

there cant be any data in stega either as image is on fb, which means this is not the file that digit uploaded, just a copy of that


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@aspire
nice analysis about steganography. But, Isn't the steganography works by making changes oin the image pixels. That means if the image is of same size that digit guys has and if facebook make pixel by pixel copy of the image, then probably it has the data.

Just some theory. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

idk, maybe you're right


----------



## markerOne (Jun 11, 2011)

Got in just now... Thanks guys for the help with the clues!

Stuck with the special edition image clue...  any hints guys??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

pm me the link and i may be able to give a hint coz i dont remember

@marker
Check PM


----------



## markerOne (Jun 11, 2011)

@Aspire
Thanks! Was doing the wrong search.:C_lol:


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@marker what special edition clue? I don't remember a clue like that.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

the image with the text edited out


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

Ya now i remember. That was easy.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 11, 2011)

From FB :

Sri Harsha Madineni : No need of a High resolution image, the answer is staring at you 
If you solved the previous clue yourself, then its just a matter of minutes 

Okay.......
That basically means that it has to do with either what's written or what's behind it.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

He hasn't actually solved it yet, so it's a sort of theory on which i 100% agree with him.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, where are the digit guys? Can't they see that we all are stuck on the same clue?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@clinton I tried that on the first place.
By the way remove those letters. That can easily result into a spoiler for previous clue


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2011)

hey karan RB.. i m still stuck at the third online clue.. cant figure out the clue in the notes.. help me out.. :'(


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@mukul You just need to play it. Check some previous threads on page 5,6,7( I think, I don't remember when I posted it).


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @mukul You just need to play it. Check some previous threads on page 5,6,7( I think, I don't remember when I posted it).


man i looked for any possibilities of a hint.. but in vain.. 
also tell me is there any way i can send private messages.. i m new to the TDF..


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

steganography? whats that? i only know stegasaurus


btw, i have been wondering , how to form this answer? is it:

old answer+new answer / new answer+old answer / or new answer related to oldanswer?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> steganography? whats that? i only know stegasaurus


Hidden messages.




> btw, i have been wondering , how to form this answer? is it:
> 
> old answer+new answer / new answer+old answer / or new answer related to oldanswer?



I don't know. I've been trying both ways. I even digitized both ans and added them. Still nothing.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

on  FB kumar gaurav says he got it whos he here?


ishu how to check for stegano?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@mukul 
click on the name of the person you want to and you will get the option to send pm


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> on  FB kumar gaurav says he got it whos he here?
> 
> 
> ishu how to check for stegano?



it is of different types....you cant check so easily..message may be hidden in any way. one option might be opening the image with image hide but thats not working for this image.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

any decrypter app link for stegano?


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone got the answer to fb clue?????
Where are the digit guys ?? need more hint....


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 11, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> anyone got the answer to fb clue?????
> Where are the digit guys ?? need more hint....



The people claiming to know the answer are actually stuck on previous clues. 
So, I second that. We need clarifications.


----------



## saras (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah.... finally at the check point.... moving to digit facebook.... see you there guys...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone contacted Digit?

almost 150 posts about this fb clue and no answers yet


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:
			
		

> I don't know. I've been trying both ways. I even digitized both ans and added them. Still nothing


i even checked their ascii codes and added them

@aby
*Steganography Tools*


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> any decrypter app link for stegano?



*imagehide*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 11, 2011)

staring at that image!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

leave the image in a room with jaskanwar and cilus it will definitely surrender.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

I am not sure, but there might be a messge hidden using jphide. I ran a scan with stegdetect and it shows a line of output about jphide. When trying to open with jpseek it asks for passphrase.

It is also possible that stegdetect might have crashed. thats why I am not sure.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

May be it has got something to do with gradient type...


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc!
I Checked that out. It asked for a passphase even when i opened any picture.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

@viraniac: I don't think we need to go so deep..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@kunal.d
Well right now we are going nowhere, are we?


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

@aspire- i think u r correct .. nothing seems to be hidden in the image


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

tell me one thing if we convert the jpeg to 24 bit bmp will it still retain the secret?

coz if it does we could enhance its LSB and the pixels would then reveal a pattern.

jpseek didnt open it on my system give me the link to stegdetect u used.

if nothing is hidden then its deffinately a gradient or something related to vector apps.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems no one is able to crack that fb clue... need more hint from digit guys.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 11, 2011)

I think we are all trying in the wrong direction.
Hint says look literally/literary. Basically means that they want us to look at what is written/shown in the image.

Although the exact next line could mean that something is hidden in the image...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

errrrr...anyone wanna help me via PM with the Droid clue? Havent tried since 2 days,,,,,,bored


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

JUST A GUESS - I think the name in the image is itself suggesting us to convert something into another as we had done previously..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

chech the attachment for a better resolution image (scanned from the digit may 2011 issue)


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

@harshit
AFAIK, the name is something given by facebook, we don't have any control over it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Aspire said:


> @harshit
> AFAIK, the name is something given by facebook, we don't have any control over it


Correct.

I was thinking may be the answer is IN the may issue. If anyone has the May issue may be he can check for something related to the last clue.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

i think the lower green part is an image thats been masked to create the tiltle what do u guys think?

maybe we need to find the name of that grassy image.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

For Droid clur I know it is C*** or like this...when i put answer there is no clue...

tried infinite answers


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

@techfreak
please remove the answer from your post


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

@aspire-- check PM


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Removed, but still need help. Infinite ammount of digitising hasnt helped


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

what grassy image?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

lol aspire apni high res version post  ko khud bhi dekho the lower green in digit appears to be a grassy hill image.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

lol aby, there's no need to go so deep.....

FBI ne CTC design nahi kiya, Digit walon ne kiya hai


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

mat mano meri baat dekh le lena the answer wud be somehow related to vector or publication programs.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

idk, you could try looking that up
i'm tired of this..............


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@digit readers.
Well This time I am confirmed that the image has some data hidden using jphide. I ran stegdetect with different options. For all other steganography software it shows negative accept jphide. You can confirm this.

@staticid or any other digit guy.
Can you give some hint about password.

@aspire
do you still have the two strings that i sent you for the clue before checkpoint. PM me back if you have.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

@VIRAN
try running any picture you posess through jphide, it is gonna ask you for a passphrase.
when you enter ANY passphrase, it is gonna ask you a location to save the hidden data.
When you select the place, it is gonna anounce passphrase wrong
(even when there is no data hidden)
Trust Me, I have tested this out thrice

the HKO clue?


----------



## clinton (Jun 11, 2011)

Wish I was at home so that i also could have tried all this.But here I a sitting in my hostel with just my cellphone. :C
The 1 who cracks please have pity on us and help us...Technology tumhara bhala karega.!!


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe we should ask Chuck then. See if he flashes XD


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

You didn't understood Aspire. I never told you to check with jphide. I told you to confirm with stegdetect. The functioning of jphide/jpseek is such that it will always assume that there is a messge hidden in the image. So it will surely ask for passphrase each time. After processing the passphrase when it tries to check the file signature, that will result into error. This is going to be true even if I mage don't have data.

You can confirm that image has data using steganography by using stegdetect.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

ok, i'll do that


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

The pic was uploaded on Facebook so there cant be any message hidden "In" the pic...whatever is there it'll be On the pic


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

i'm really bored though....... gonna play a classic game and refresh old memories


----------



## clinton (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys it is not necessary that this clue is related to the previous one.it is required so that only the ones reached the checkpoint can crack it.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

The image on fb has some black line under the d, so its slightly different from the may edition. Kept thinking and trying out different answers yesterday till 1. I even tried the previous answers greener counterpart  but it didn't work


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

The black line under d is the effect of excessive data hiding.

@staticid or raabo
Can you guys atleast pm me to confirm I am on the right track or you guys are going to keep sleeping while your readers are sleepless?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Won't DIgit help us


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc! i still think that you need not go so much deep!!! Avoid!! Otherwise, you'll bang your head later on...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems the people on fb are just claiming to have solved it. If you have and are reading this please post a hint here.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Seems the people on fb are just claiming to have solved it. If you have and are reading this please post a hint here.


Most of them haven't got there mag.
They THINK they have solved it.

Except Sri Harsha.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

Viraniac could be right, i did the test with another picture in which i hid some text using jphide and it gives the same results as the clue pic.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@kunal.d
Download stegdetect 0.4. Its available for windows (though commandline). then try this

stegdetect -t oi <imageFileName>
and 
stegdetect -t p <imageFileName>

first one will result negative
second one will have line ending with "jphide(***)"

Go confirm it.

I confirmed it with version 0.6 on linux too.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

The only thing I need now is a hint about password. I tried the strings from previous clue, but it is not working.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @kunal.d
> Download stegdetect 0.4. Its available for windows (though commandline). then try this
> 
> stegdetect -t oi <imageFileName>
> ...



When ever you upload a pic on fb..its Originality is gone...its resolution is changed, its name is changed and everythig.
so basically you wont find anything "hidden" in the code...i can bet !


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@clinton
it doesn't matter where the blacklines are. Those black lines confirm the use of steganography.

This is the first time the digit guys posted clue that is near to what I always wanted to ctc to be about.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

IIRC there was a clue about stego earlier


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@tejas
A jpeg is a bitmap.
so if the duplicate image has the same size and same resolution, then it will have same bitmap. The steganography works by changing the bit value of pixel. so same bitmap will have same info hidden.



Aspire said:


> IIRC there was a clue about stego earlier



whats the clue? pm me


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @tejas
> A jpeg is a bitmap.
> so if the duplicate image has the same size and same resolution, then it will have same bitmap. The steganography works by changing the bit value of pixel. so same bitmap will have same info hidden.
> 
> ...


Ok tell me how to use/run stegdetect  

can you post a screenshot please...it'd become easy for all of us


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

in a previous CTC

on windows, first start command prompt, then cd to the directory
run stegdetect and use the readme file for commands


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

@aspire pm me about what clue you are talking about

@tejas 
stegdetect is a command line tool. Google for it, download it and then confirm it using what i posted before


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Aspire said:


> in a previous CTC
> 
> on windows, first start command prompt, then cd to the directory
> run stegdetect and use the readme file for commands



The Readme file is not even txt


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

I am going to be offline for sometime.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

This one is sucking the life outta me! HELP!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

@Tejas
Open it in notepad or rename it to txt. It will probably work.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

> The previous answer + current answer is the page for the next clue.



Page, uh?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Page, uh?



Must be web page


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

boooohooooooooO!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried bruteforcing it using stegbreak with the wordlist consist of the strings from previous clue. No success.

Where the hell are digit guys?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Wht the  !
Its so irritating ..!


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 11, 2011)

guys....there is no steg...i imported multiple files in steg checking utility which was posted here....in edited (PS or paint) pics it often showed a false positive....no reliability.....plus the digit people would not use such a finicky method...just think of it yaar....so many ways to go wrong if you use steg


----------



## jaiho (Jun 11, 2011)

those who are trying to crack the image in whatever way possible, I don't know what and what. But I can bet you that digit guys would never give a clue that would require so deep computer knowledge. Their clues are generally IQ based or a little basic computer work.
They can't give something that is not known to a common man.
you guys are wasting your time cracking that image by using whatever tools.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

We really need digit guys to give some clues now. But it seems like those guys are enjoying their weekend while we are wasting ours.

I am going to quit for now. Will return back tomorrow and see, if digit guys gave some clue.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

2 days holidays i guess ... 2nd saturday nd sunday ..  
maaan i m sooo   up


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 11, 2011)

Help me with the movie stills.....i havent seen 7/10 movies...plz help out..


----------



## staticsid (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry guys. We'll do something asap. Please come back here by 9 pm and we'll either release a new clue or an official hint that'll make it easy.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Sorry guys. We'll do something asap. Please come back here by 9 pm and we'll either release a new clue or an official hint that'll make it easy.


Finally.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Staticsid


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

gaurav.jaz said:


> i have got the answer(thinkdigit.com/ctclll/<result>.html) for the last clue
> C-3PO . I have digitize it and remove the hyphen and added the page from where i came.
> but the page is not opening.


You are adding the wrong page number.


----------



## staticsid (Jun 11, 2011)

Aspire said:


> Thanks Staticsid



No thanks needed Aspire. My sincerest apologies for this once again...


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

@staticsid phew   soo relieved..


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 11, 2011)

thnx....staticsid....and no need for apologies....just dying for the new clue/hint right now!!.....i second the request that if you post a new clue...give the answer to the old (unbrekeable one) plz.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like we are getting a new clue so it won't be problem if I share these I guess. A lot of them PM'ed me about the answer and stuff?? Someone of you even speculated rocket science encryption behind this, but looks like none of you thought about a few alternatives as well, like full name of Mr. Puzo for eg(Dir, Godfather) or literary point of view Mr. Vargas Llosa.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah me tooo .. please reveal the answer for the FB clue if the clue changes...

my post count stuck at 32 for some time


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 11, 2011)

thank goD!!!!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Achuth said:


> my post count stuck at 32 for some time


Posts in this section are not counted.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

@gaurav remove the answer !! the droid name ASAP
EDIT: @sriharsha thnx fr tha info


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

gaurav.jaz said:


> ***


Like I said, you are adding the wrong page number. Think a bit.
That's not the page number you came from.


----------



## debu90 (Jun 11, 2011)

i think it's going to be an official hint ........ if they give a new clue wt abt that person who already solved this unbreakable clue?


----------



## nithishr (Jun 11, 2011)

Team Digit to the rescue again.. 
Please reveal the answer if a new clue is to be added...
Looking by the past history, it will be midnight by the time the new clue is released...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Sorry guys. We'll do something asap. Please come back here by 9 pm and we'll either release a new clue or an official hint that'll make it easy.




Awesome !!  
Thanks a lotttt !!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Sorry guys. We'll do something asap. Please come back here by 9 pm and we'll either release a new clue or an official hint that'll make it easy.



Thanks a lot staticsid. You saved our lives


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally!!


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 11, 2011)

at last official hint!!!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

@staticsid : We are impatient!! Don't make us wait... please!!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

baba purple ne sabke temples soojke purple hone ke baad hi darshan diye.
way to go team digit i hope u post it right within 10 mins. iam kinda jumpy now lol.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

^


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

^ aap mere baba coment par loat rahe ho ki 10 min sun kar loat rahe ho ki mere jumpy hone par loat rahe ho ?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Waiting waiting waiting !!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

@aby geek : ham aapke baba comment pe lot rahe hain!  

I am feeling so relieved after that announcement!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

a:Refresh
goto :a loop


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

@ Purple Sir : it's 9 !!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

Times up. Wheres the hint?


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 11, 2011)

again late.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

mbdib said:


> For i=0 to infinite
> Refresh(Link)
> Next




lol maine to bas aise he kutch bhee daal diya tha


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

clue aa gaya kya? did digit post anything yet?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

he's replying here!! hoorray!

We're so desperate!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

We're more than desperate. We're dying of waiting.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

mbdib said:


> his typing speed is slow or he is typing an essay




lol !


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

i hope he is not typing that the clue cant be given


----------



## staticsid (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have some good news and some bad news.

The bad news is that we are changing the course of this leg and need to restructure this one and the following clues. This means the clues will be up at 3 PM sharp on Monday 13 June. 

The good news is you get to enjoy your Sunday  

I know, I know most of you would have rather been playing CTC. Apologies for the same, but we promise to make the next leg awesomer !


----------



## Aspire (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 11, 2011)

Till Monday then.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

wait.. what was wrong with this clue? give us the answer atleast! :/


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...



 Monday !


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 11, 2011)

plz give the answer to this clue...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 11, 2011)

Answer of the previous one ???


----------



## georgejsh (Jun 11, 2011)

till monaday no games..........


----------



## Achuth (Jun 11, 2011)

sad


----------



## jaiho (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...



answer to this clue please?


----------



## staticsid (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry guys can't reveal anything more. Stay tuned... 
We promise to make it up to you.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 11, 2011)

Huh!! Just gotta sunday to waste...
CTC involved us in some brain work , it was much btter dan idle sunday!!


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 11, 2011)

statitics... its not for any thing else... jst to keep the spirit...tell th answer...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

lo aur holo desperate ab chabate raho nails monday tak, apne khatam ho jayen to padosan ka bhi manicure kar dena.

hmm i think ill sleep it off mere temples scotch purple glue stick se jyada purple ho gaye.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys plz tell me what was the last qstn before the release of this qstn....i have completed until HKO FELL>>>>>>>>  plz reply


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 11, 2011)

May be the fb clue is a fake!!
May be not!!


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 11, 2011)

stuck on the Droid clue! help!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 11, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have some good news and some bad news.
> 
> ...



worst news ever!!!!


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought CTC 3 would be an improvement over CTC 1 and 2.. This is not good Digit


----------



## saras (Jun 11, 2011)

hey guess... i came to the first check point... and for this ctc i created a facebook account... now logged into fb and....... i dont know what to do.... plz help.... where is the clue.... how i have to look for it.... may u live long.... SOS....


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 11, 2011)

saras said:


> hey guess... i came to the first check point... and for this ctc i created a facebook account... now logged into fb and....... i dont know what to do.... plz help.... where is the clue.... how i have to look for it.... may u live long.... SOS....



read the last 10 pages of the forum and you will know that fb clue is good for nothing and the new clue will be available on 13th


----------



## saras (Jun 11, 2011)

s....... i found the clue... but how to solve it..?

oops... yesterday's clue is wrong and void or still we can try to crack it...?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 12, 2011)

BassEXE said:


> stuck on the Droid clue! help!



Use google to get the required word. Then replace letters with the corresponding numbers. Then add to that the page number you "came from".
Hint: Page number may not be what you expected it to be.



aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> Help me with the movie stills.....i havent seen 7/10 movies...plz help out..



Look through those pages VERY carefully and you might just get them all!


----------



## jaiho (Jun 12, 2011)

I worked on ctc-1, cleared two ckeckpoints but then I got stuck.
The clue was a image in which there was a man under the hood of a car.
I couldn't figure it out. 
Anybody who went beyond that point, please tell me the answer to that clue.
I know it's weird asking it when we are in the middle of ctc-3, but guess we have nothing else to do till monday afternoon.
Thank you !


----------



## clinton (Jun 12, 2011)

U need to see the source code of the page and search for clue.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 12, 2011)

@jaiho
Go to thinkdigit.com/ctc/


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone know where are the answers to CTC 2?????


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 12, 2011)

jaiho said:


> I worked on ctc-1, cleared two ckeckpoints but then I got stuck.
> The clue was a image in which there was a man under the hood of a car.
> I couldn't figure it out.
> Anybody who went beyond that point, please tell me the answer to that clue.
> ...



if i recall correctly it was something related to a search engine!!



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Looks like we are getting a new clue so it won't be problem if I share these I guess. A lot of them PM'ed me about the answer and stuff?? Someone of you even speculated rocket science encryption behind this, but looks like none of you thought about a few alternatives as well, like full name of Mr. Puzo for eg(Dir, Godfather) or literary point of view Mr. Vargas Llosa.



still you mislead us as u said it had to do something with the color!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

@rajat100493

I totally agree with you!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

I went the farthest this time in CTC compared to my progress in previous installatins-

Around  6 steps  

Not enough time to solve. Have left it in Cricket Clue


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

@thetechfreak : Don't waste your time @ Ctc ! No offence intended!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

rajat100493 said:


> if i recall correctly it was something related to a search engine!!
> 
> 
> 
> still you mislead us as u said it had to do something with the color!!



Use your brain and see what Mr. Puzo's full name is, I hadn't mislead anyone, neither am I going to,further.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Use your brain and see what Mr. Puzo's full name is, I hadn't mislead anyone, neither am I going to,further.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2011)

any1.. please help me.. i m still stuck at the clue where we need to play the notes..!! my audio hardware isn't working.!!


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 12, 2011)

@mukul......there is already a clue given earlier....i am just retyping it.......there are 2 possible input methods for that piano......try using the input option of your computer other than mouse


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2011)

awesome man... it worked out!!! thank u very much for your support @harsh


----------



## saras (Jun 12, 2011)

any one solved the fb clue...? if yes, plz help....


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 12, 2011)

@all - lets be more understanding towards sriharsha_madineni and not disrupt our unity....it is after all beneficial for all  i think he did not meant to mislead us

@sriharsha_madineni - from the tone of your earlier posts (the ones right after the clue came online) it seemed you had got the answer and were already past the clue....and then everybody started trying all sorts of luigi + ***** related combinations because of your reference to colour.....which we now know was perhaps not the right direction as somebody would have got the answer if it was.....no offence but you should have perhaps specified that it was only a theory 

@saras...check the earlier post by staticsid...we are getting a new clue....enjoy ur sunday till then!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

@harshk360_me : umm.. I guess your posts reveals the answer to the previous clue! Edit / Delete it ASAP!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2011)

another problem... :'(
haven't watched a single movie in the list.. no idea about their names.. :'(


----------



## aby geek (Jun 12, 2011)

koi sports event chal raha hai kya. is there a f1 race today. nothing much to do on this sticky sunday. still a week for wimbledon


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 12, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> help me
> stuck on LCD test clue



did u solved that? i m still stuck there because i haven't watched a single movie from the list..!!


----------



## criztle (Jun 12, 2011)

just got mag 2 day can anyone help with that droid .....i know its name but i am not getting which page no.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 12, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> did u solved that? i m still stuck there because i haven't watched a single movie from the list..!!



yaahhh
read that lcd article carefuly
especaily tips which is thr on the top of page


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

got past lcd ......now stuck on special edition clue

my browser wasn't opening the img so got confused

now stuck with keyboard


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/6873/spoilerz.jpg
this image sucks!


----------



## mavihs (Jun 13, 2011)

guys is it too late enter/start CTC now???


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

mavihs said:


> guys is it too late enter/start CTC now???



Its never too late 
You can still try


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Guys
r u reddy????????????????

90 mins. to goooooooo


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

:d :d :d


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2011)

can any1 help me out with the LCD test clues??


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> can any1 help me out with the LCD test clues??



See Ever page Properly ,pages with the lcd


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 13, 2011)

30 secs to go.......desperately waiting!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

Is Digit again late


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 13, 2011)

no.....he is replying....check staticsid's status


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

he posted this >>

*grooveshark.com/#/s/Technical+Difficulties/rUf7Z?src=5

and then removed the post


----------



## staticsid (Jun 13, 2011)

We're facing  some


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

staticsid said:


> We're facing  some



Oh boy


----------



## clinton (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes i too saw that. Whats going on?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

staticsid said:


> We're facing  some



May I help you


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

wats happening...? i am bunking my office ours and surfing just to see this useless link...? a gooveshark loads... loads... and loads... Digit....  where is the next clue...? no more mail in my hands to bite...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

is that some cryptic clue?
are we supposed to look for something in the song?


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

wats happening...? i am bunking my office ours and surfing just to see this useless link...? a grooveshark loads... loads... and loads... Digit.... where is the next clue...? no more nail in my hands to bite...


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

wats wrong????
whrzzzzzz clueeeeeeeeeeeeee????????????????????


----------



## clinton (Jun 13, 2011)

I caught ur move staticsid but still dont get whats that for.... 


The grooveshark file is corrupted for my nokia phone..


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

ok fellas... after all this hurdles... if we crack the code finally... what we will get...?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

clinton said:


> I caught ur move staticsid but still dont get whats that for....
> 
> 
> The grooveshark file is corrupted for my nokia phone..





*staticsid* said it'll take 30 min. Approx to fix the problems ^_^


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

wheres the clue ?????? l8 again team digit........ nyc way of telling us you are facing technical difficulties.....all the memories of ctc 2 back.....same delays like last tym


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

Spoiler



Digit


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 13, 2011)

@digit team -- please finally tell wen will the clue be online???/


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey staticsid: plz reveal the clue.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

can anyone help me with that key board clue plzzzzzz just hint


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> can anyone help me with that key board clue plzzzzzz just hint



play tht note wid keybord


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

not that keyboard ...hko fell one


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

just look through the previous pages

next clue up?

oh yes it is


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

already searched the whole thread but didn't get anything


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

whats happening..? we waited so long just for a link that plays a gun-metal song...? where is the clue...? it seems we are in need of clue for a clue...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah !!! got the clue.


----------



## staticsid (Jun 13, 2011)

Hard refresh the old checkpoint, the clues are up!


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

staticsid wrote "we are facing some" and the link "some" plays a grooveshark album titled "technical difficulties"... so all together, team digit has some technical difficulties... right?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 13, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Hard refresh the old checkpoint, the clues are up!



where?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 13, 2011)

after the clues of the crossword, there are numbers written in parenthesis...What do they mean?
please explain..



staticsid said:


> Hard refresh the old checkpoint, the clues are up!



please explain the numbers in brackets...

does (4,3) mean 2 words having 4 and 3 letters respectively?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

plz plz anyone with that hko fell clue just give simple hint


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> plz plz anyone with that hko fell clue just give simple hint



If you know any 4 year old kid, tell him/her to look at the keyboard and ask him/her to point out what's wrong with it.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> If you know any 4 year old kid, tell him/her to look at the keyboard and ask him/her to point out what's wrong with it.



You wont get better/more hints than this ^_^


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

i dont know four yr old around my house

*any four yr old


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> i dont know four yr old around my house
> 
> *any four yr old



Situation: you are seeing the Keybord for the first time , what will be the first thought ?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

its not alphabetical

i thought when i first saw this (when i was around 3 yr old )............it is used to type into computer


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

what is this... few boxes and bracket letter numbers do not match...? eg. 3 down. boxes 8 but clue says (3,4)?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

its random keys and alphabet are not in order?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> its not alphabetical
> 
> i thought when i first saw this (when i was around 3 yr old )............it is used to type into computer



 You are going right !


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help


----------



## jaiho (Jun 13, 2011)

saras said:


> what is this... few boxes and bracket letter numbers do not match...? eg. 3 down. boxes 8 but clue says (3,4)?



same is with 13 across?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

which above one or below one is right


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

jaiho said:


> same is with 13 across?


It shoud be 5


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> its not alphabetical
> 
> i thought when i first saw this (when i was around 3 yr old )............it is used to type into computer





Spoiler



yep! it's not alphabetical!


Hint: shift cipher



Tejas.Gupta said:


> It shoud be 5



the clues are kinda difficult to get actually! Who is Fujin?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

how could i forget that


----------



## jigs (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you guys started cracking the new clue


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

i got all the answers and cracked the word too... but it is not working...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

jigs said:


> Have you guys started cracking the new clue



getting close...got 8 out of the 13 highlighted letters...


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

i want to scream... why the link is not working...? digit... r u sure with the url...?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

finally reached the crossword


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

ssssssssssssssss............  cracked........... but now what...?

this is totally unfair.... crossword has been cracked... but it leads to no where.... what s this child's play... i need an answer.... DIGIT... r u hearing me...?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

cracked? man i need some hints here. the clues seem kind of vague!


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

saras said:


> ssssssssssssssss............  cracked........... but now what...?
> 
> this is totally unfair.... crossword has been cracked... but it leads to no where.... what s this child's play... i need an answer.... DIGIT... r u hearing me...?



any hint for crossword????


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

help us saras....with the dont break wind...


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

i need some valid reply.... what i am supposed to do now... early birds are not fed by you.... show me some light...

hint?:  read DIGIT.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

just 2 more left in the crossword.
and damnit, i cant make out anything from the available leters...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

hey saras i too hve cracked the crossword.............can you please confirm the answers on pm


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> help us saras....with the dont break wind...



dont try to crack this word... it has only one letter as clue. that can be got by solving 6 across... got it?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

hey guys remem that all the answers are keywords from the mag or forums so plz check all the tags in a few digit editions hope this will help


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

i got the 6th one....but still not able to get...plz help...and what about the loot,deposit???


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

yay cracked the clue completely the next clue is uploaded too............ 



aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> i got the 6th one....but still not able to get...plz help...and what about the loot,deposit???



again this is a very popular digit feature ........... remem you have to mix up the "loot"


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help with ...1. loot 2.breaking wind...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> plz help with ...1. loot 2.breaking wind...



1. read my early clue carefully
2.focus on the word relax..........
both are popular features from digit


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

somebody please gimme a hint about 13 down and 11 across..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

11 across- "rearrange" a chic set to get a digit feature in mag.....
13 down- the second word can b easily found on google.......first is a common word for intelligent


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> yay cracked the clue completely the next clue is uploaded too............



are you sure...? is that the next clue...? yaar... what you understand from it...? me... nothing.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 13, 2011)

guys help me with the
1. single male
2. anti fujin


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

digitizing  the droid is driving me real crazy...please someone help me out.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

hvnt been able to work anything from it yet...still thinking


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

help saras with1.loot 2.wind3.intelliegent....i got the LAST 4 letters from google.... not able to get them..


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> help saras with1.loot 2.wind3.intelliegent....i got the LAST 4 letters from google.... not able to get them..



very simple... all are digit sections... see the magazine... i cant reveal more than this... then my post will be deleted...


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

someone please help me with the droid thing....pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

hey digit people.... are you sure that the online clues are correctly uploaded...? image is not opening... plz check...


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

accha what abt the chic rearrange??


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

any hint for the final rearrangement of letters? i cant seem to make anything from it..


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

hey saras what pic you talking of are you past the second clue???????


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

hay saras...please help me with the droid


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

help with 'single male' clue plz................


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> hay saras...please help me with the droid



check the previous few pages. there are AMPLE hints!


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

thanx bhai


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> hey saras what pic you talking of are you past the second clue???????



"past second clue"? which second clue are you asking about?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

debu90 said:


> help with 'single male' clue plz................



^^+1 
that's the only one left to solve!


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

saras could you make anything of the next clue...........i guess there has to b an alternate path

i mean after solving the crossword............you are through ryt???


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

SOME HELP WITH THE FINAL REARRANGEMENT pleeeaaaaasee!!!


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Only 5 left


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> See Ever page Properly ,pages with the lcd



igot to the URL with the names but i am not able to arrange the letters..!! or is the URL dead..


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> saras could you make anything of the next clue...........i guess there has to b an alternate path
> 
> i mean after solving the crossword............you are through ryt???



yes... i am through... but stuck with some photograph... donno what to do...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm stuck with the single male. It is written as (4) which means there are four letters but there are five blanks. Saras please help


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

what to do with the 5th one?????


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a very common part of the digit universe that we see every month.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

cybertonic said:


> i'm stuck with the single male. It is written as (4) which means there are four letters but there are five blanks. Saras please help


+                    1


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

saras said:


> yes... i am through... but stuck with some photograph... donno what to do...



what photograph is the next clue two lines given on a page?????plz tell me your answer on pm....


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

I think i found the single male but it consists of a word and something else. Am I right with the guess? Is it the word?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

single male i got this _ _ e _ _ ......last one is highlighted

can anyone help me with 1 down


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

where are all????


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Got 1 down now 3 left


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

plz give hints for....plzzzzzzz


11. rearrange a chic set to get your geek on (3,4)
12. ________ hatch in a submarine(6)
13. single male (5)


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

11. you hve to literally rearrange chic set.............
12. google it youll find this


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

what is the one word for sachin tendulkar??


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Just 2 left

@ tarun use wikipedia


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

google says *c****....is it right?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Wat chic set?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

aakash pm me the exact thing cant tell here


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Wat about 13 down


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

has anyone reached the "...And that has made all the difference!" clue yet?? it seems like a loop!! The answer to the clue seems to be the same as a previous answer leading to a loop!!


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

saras said:


> hey digit people.... are you sure that the online clues are correctly uploaded...? image is not opening... plz check...



is the image loading????????


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

not getting the one name gor sachin tendulkar.....


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> not getting the one name gor sachin tendulkar.....





Spoiler



you got the person right but not the name


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

help me wid across and down 1


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Somebody please help with the 13 across. Is it the first word of a pair where the second one does not have letters? Also please give a hint to the sequence arrangement.


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

yea...please help


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

are there 2 arrangements possible for final answer arrangement


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

All gentlemen here listen :13 across single male ..............what is the word for single .its one letter word....male figure out urself both make 5 letter word


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

someone please....what to do of sachin


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Try nickname of sachin in wi........


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

???


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

try reading the wiki page for Sachin


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

doing


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

smbdy help with miles to go b4 u sleep clue plz................


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

help 11 across and 13 down


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 13, 2011)

what is 2 word expression for comp. expert??
and pls help me on anti fujin one!!!


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

in 11 across i have one letter out of 7

@amitsahoo...ignore last line ....think on "Relax but don’t break wind".its section in mag just one pg section


----------



## Achuth (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> in 11 across i have one letter out of 7
> 
> @amitsahoo...ignore last line ....think on "Relax but don’t break wind".its section in mag just one pg section



is that H ?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

help me down 1, 9 and across 10


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont think so


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I've hit a clue which is a loop!!! it has an answer similar to a previous one leading to a loop!! DIGIT!!! What have you done? 

Oh and to the guys stuck on the crossword, all the words are staring at you in the face if you open the Digit Mag. Just open any mag you have, not just the latest one!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

There's no 10 across...
for 9 down, just think of *what is made up by the things that are composed of 0s and 1s*
can't provide a hint for 1 down without revealing answer


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

is there any image loading in the miles 2 go b4 u sleep page????
wat do with the lines??
no clue.....


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

is it in the first paragraph???


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

Please help with 
12 - across, 3 down and 11 down

@critzle use any anagram solver

@amitsahoo
goto forum's homepage


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

debu90 said:


> is there any image loading in the miles 2 go b4 u sleep page????
> wat do with the lines??
> no clue.....



no there is no image. read the second line VERY carefully.


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

.............


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> help me down 1, 9 and across 10



for 9 down, look in the digit forums....


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

please help me out guys with  the sachin tendulkar one....


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

Last letter is h


----------



## Achuth (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> Last letter is h



same here


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

guys help for 11 down, 3 down and 12 accross


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

i tried Tendlya and maestro


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> please help me out guys with  the sachin tendulkar one....



the same person may have other names!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

guys, some hint about the final rearrangement of letters PLEAAAASSEEEE!!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@critzle for 11 accross use anagram solver


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

@royal edit out the nicks


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@aspire help for 11 down, 3 down and 12 accross


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

i got 11 arcoss.....but want to confirm 13 down


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2011)

As some one said the next clue seems to loop back or there should be another answer for it
about the "Are you calling me a nerd?" part


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> As some one said the next clue seems to loop back or there should be another answer for it
> about the "Are you calling me a nerd?" part



No that one does NOT loop back. The loop is about 5 steps ahead.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@critzle 13 down confirmed


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

is final arrangement two words or one word


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

Has no one reached the looped clue yet? It is the 7th clue after the crossword puzzle.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone on connect 2?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

does final arrangement start with c?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

Back to school!


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

wat to do with the lyrics of the song on the miles to go b4 u sleep page?


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

@aspire i think they are correct


----------



## debu90 (Jun 13, 2011)

no. hope that helps


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

ok....got it


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

turtle....


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 13, 2011)

I got through the crossword! Yippee!
Can't get through the next one!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

what does that mean?
"do what you gotta do!"


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

what to do with the piano???????????


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

@ tarun use keyboard


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

the piano?

how???

.....

.....

......


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

please help with 12 accross


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm stuck on the two roads one. A hint please. Does it have anything to do with the poem?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

royal.tarun doesn't piano has some instructions. read it.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 13, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> please help with 12 accross


First you enter in digit, then you....


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

k...got it


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 13, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> no there is no image. read the second line VERY carefully.



I read the second line carefully and did some google search. Couldn't find the answer but did find some new stuff to read 
Help with it plz....


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm stuck on  the 3 LCD monitors ??????
can someone help???


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

If anyone here has done the two roads one please give a hint or pm me.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

read the tips at top of page


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm stuck on the 3 LCD monitors ??????
can someone help???
the third ,the fifth and the seventh


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone reached  *"Do what you gotta do!"* ?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

@ tarun read tip on top of page


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone cracked the rar file yet?



Ishu Gupta said:


> Has anyone reached  *"Do what you gotta do!"* ?



cant figure it out


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@royal.tarun cant you search the thread first before asking.


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

do we have to include those monitors in the blue boxes????


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

what do i need to do in miles to go clue?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

plzz help 
And miles to go before you sleep!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

what does the clue mean by change the road after crossword one?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 13, 2011)

same here


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

how many clues you have done guys ....i think i'm a long back from you.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

stuck on same miles to go

i think by two roads its mean one leads to loop and other to checkpoint

2-3 clues ahead of u tarun


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> stuck on same miles to go
> 
> i think by two roads its mean one leads to loop and other to checkpoint



me too on same clue
plzzzz help me

plzz give hint on "And miles to go before you sleep"


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help with 12, 13 across and 1,11,13 down.....plz....


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

stuck on same so how can i give hints?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> do we have to include those monitors in the blue boxes????



yes...



criztle said:


> stuck on same miles to go
> 
> i think by two roads its mean one leads to loop and other to checkpoint
> 
> 2-3 clues ahead of u tarun



i think you're right. i think i hit the loop!


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 13, 2011)

guys plzz give hint on "And miles to go before you sleep"


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

piyush give hint to nerd one


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 13, 2011)

guys help....
Is the final answer to the crossword a feature of digit mag??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@piyush give us the clue. Even going in a loop can make us think straight


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

@ harshit ;yes


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> piyush give hint to nerd one



guys i think there are two answers to that one. one of the answers leads to the checkpoint. the other misleads you! i think i hit the misleading one.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

for the nerd one, the hint is already given. you did something like that in the crossword clue. 

The one after the nerd one is much harder. I'm stuck there.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

piyush give hints that lead to loop it might not be loop as u think


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

any1 past the do what you gotta do yet??????????do you think the above thing is morse code?


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

One of them misleads us? Is the two roads the  misleading one?

Rohan is the two roads one correct? If yes please give a hint for it. I got there from the nerd one.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm stuck.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help with crossword guys......single male....and dont relax....


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> any1 past the do what you gotta do yet??????????do you think the above thing is morse code?



morse code it is, but it cant be decrypted cuz there arent any spaces.
maybe they did dat on purpose?
another thing -> i tried a brute force attack, no password till 5 characters.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help with 13 down....intelligent + small office home office (abbr.) (5,4)


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

yup its like robert frost just ones wrong

hmmm i tried a lot too cant make anything as a morse code can it be something else?


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

ragman 
Ragman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

2 word expression meaning living like a computer expert or esp. one who is highly intellectual


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

use google for small office home office


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> yup its like robert frost just ones wrong
> 
> hmmm i tried a lot too cant make anything as a morse code can it be something else?


online decoders say there are 6million+ possibilities.
There should be space in there FFS.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

i think we are already on way to loop clue as its say it still to change the path u r on


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

11. Relax but don’t break wind. This is the anti-Fujin. (6)
13. intelligent + small office home office (abbr.) (5,4)


cummon....i expect a help from somebody...


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2011)

@aakashanuj

hint for 11: what do you when you relax? Think of the possibilities and refer the mag.
hint for 13: Google the 2 things separately... you will get through


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

cracked the nerd clue

who pic is in middle


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

@criztle Please give a hint for the correct answer. Two roads seems to be wrong.


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

guys i think you have have come a long way......by the way how many clues you have solved till now????


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

> Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
> There's still time to change the road you're on.


What do i make of this?
Any hints for the correct answer?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

single male (5).....???????????? the middle letter is e......nothing is coming to my mind help


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

me too reached the "do what you gotta do..." what to do here after? any body found?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

help me with the re-arrangement please...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

@saras How did you get there? Please give a hint.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

use the letter in bold and then use it in ""A rag man""

@akaashanuj ; its popular feature of the mag


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Tried that it takes me to two roads.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

well the rag man one has two answers, one being a loop! so that is cleared. guys be careful!! I hit a loop (and my head on my desk) and wasted a lot of time!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

Please  help me with the re-arrangement..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

everythinz popular abt digit.......give me some precise hint....single male.....i knwo the middle letter is e


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Got to picture connect finally. Is it the correct one?


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

guys... even though i reached the 'do what you gotta do" page, i have a doubt... connecting the five image... did we solve correctly?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 13, 2011)

^ check out the mag.. for a 5 letter word with middle letter E


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2011)

@cybertonic

here's a hint for you: the nerd clue gives you many answers...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 13, 2011)

Any help with the picture connect between the three pics? I only recognise the third one.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Got to picture connect finally. Is it the correct one?



yeah i got that one NOW after retrying the rag man question! i think that is the right route. the other answer lead me to a page asking me "what is 2+2"


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 13, 2011)

plz help wid intelligent + small......
I googled them separately bt didnt get the answer.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

I  am thinking of quitting....i m just nt able to find these....  tried very hard

11. Relax but don’t break wind. This is the anti-Fujin. (6)
13. intelligent + small office home office (abbr.) (5,4)
13. single male (5


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Any help with the picture connect between the three pics? I only recognise the third one.



you should know the first one buddy!!
Hint: it's a classic and was a breakthrough at its time of release!


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 13, 2011)

what type of answer does the CROSSWORD HAVE???? i mean is it a single words or more than one word??


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

@mbdib 2 words...


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 13, 2011)

anybody here reached the logo clue??


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

i m back


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

guyzzzzz please help me out with movies one....the last three.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

stuck on picture connect of 3 pics
also tried the one with loop


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

guys any help with classic riddle(shadow and sands clue)?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2011)

@criztle

Dude... what is common between them? the pictures i mean.. THINK!


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

i dont know about i first two pics i recognize only the third


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@criztle do reverse image search for first. Can you tell me how to get on the loop? I want to try that path too.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

wats the first pics about

try the second anagram in the list of four

which site for reverse image search


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

.....


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

tried to search the site but didn't get it


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

did any one solve the do whatever gotta do?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

hey anyone at the logo question? it seems the answer i'm getting is not the right answer!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> wats the first pics about.
> which site for reverse image search



save the image and use tineye.



criztle said:


> try the second anagram in the list of four


ok


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

got it


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@royal.tarun What the hell are you trying to do?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 13, 2011)

criztle said:


> got it



got what?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@criztle any clue for the classic riddle?


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

@Viraniac You will get it by just thinking about the riddle rather than searching 4 it.. Its simple & perfectly fits the description. Read the last bit carefully..


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

is it superhero?


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

18 members... and 61 guests brain are working... no one solved the "Do whatever you gotta do"?


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> hey anyone at the logo question? it seems the answer i'm getting is not the right answer!



U can use brute force


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

22 members and 69 guests

help with classic riddle


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@nitishr can you be more specific. Common sense depends from person to person..


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

> Common sense depends from person to person......


correct


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

still no lead on the do what you gotta do??comeon guys did someone get anything using morse code???


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@royal.tarun did you searched the thread. Hint about that question is already posted thrice!!!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 13, 2011)

i m also stuck there.. i have tried more than 26 URL combinations.. but none of them work..!! :'(


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@rohan.kwatra help us with classic riddle and we will work on it together.


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

same help me with classic riddle


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@criztle thats why I used us. All ctc players are a team.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 13, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @nitishr can you be more specific. Common sense depends from person to person..



Brute-force attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## saras (Jun 13, 2011)

in that logo thing... FD, RT, LT represents...?


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

@mukul_rockstar you too on the movies one???


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

fast typing made mistake i meant us


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

@Viraniac, criztle its irreversible & does not come back...


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

for classic riddle should we use brute force attack????

chemical change?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/50894.html

chemical change???


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 13, 2011)

dude just read it carefully the statements are very clear its a universal thing just think deeply


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

saras said:


> in that logo thing... FD, RT, LT represents...?



its statements of a programming language..


----------



## criztle (Jun 13, 2011)

how to edit a post


----------



## Neo (Jun 13, 2011)

stuck on the movies from the past 1 to 2 hours ...plese someone help


----------



## nithishr (Jun 13, 2011)

Brute force can be used for the logo clue not for the riddle...



royal.tarun said:


> stuck on the movies from the past 1 to 2 hours ...plese someone help



Just read the LCD review in the magazine. Give due care to all parts of all pages too


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 13, 2011)

@piyush 2202 I know what a bruteforce attack is? but how come that comes here? are you telling me to try everything that come in my mind? 

there is only one thing in my mind and i tried that earlier.

can you give some clue related to answer? brute force search space for a classic riddle is too large!


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

criztle said:


> how to edit a post


Click on the edit button on the bottom right part of your post


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

someone please help me with the movies thing///////stuck frm last 2 hours


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

nithishr said:


> its statements of a programming language..



so how to use it?


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

there no button


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @piyush 2202 I know what a bruteforce attack is? but how come that comes here? are you telling me to try everything that come in my mind?
> 
> there is only one thing in my mind and i tried that earlier.
> 
> can you give some clue related to answer? brute force search space for a classic riddle is too large!



The brute force is not practical for the riddle but it can b used for a later clue..
This one u have to crack based on ur logic from the clues already provided both in the riddle n here.


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

rayal tarun search the thread with word "movie" and use the hints given in the search......also read the tip in review


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@criztle the fourth button from the right in the bottom right side of your post with the text edit.


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

there is no button


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

saras said:


> so how to use it?


its easier with brute force.. I did it by that way... I think u can do it manually or execute the given pgm using the compiler.


criztle said:


> there no button


It will appear only for your posts.. And u should be logged in too to access it..


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

do we have to include  the monitors in blue boxes?????please someone


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@criztle are you trying to edit someone else's post? What do you want to edit?


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

i ll show  u all


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/just/fgd.jpg

see there is no button


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @piyush 2202 I know what a bruteforce attack is? but how come that comes here? are you telling me to try everything that come in my mind?
> 
> there is only one thing in my mind and i tried that earlier.
> 
> can you give some clue related to answer? brute force search space for a classic riddle is too large!



not for the classic riddle, for the logo clue


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

help with classic riddle


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

could anyone get the "Do what you have to do question?" any hints?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush, nitishr, saras. help with classic riddle. I am a programmer not a riddle solver


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

criztle said:


> help with classic riddle



unfortunately, no hint can be given for that riddle. very sorry! please don't take offence but the only thing one can do is give out the answer 

anyone got the "Do what you gotta do" question? How do you translate that code with no spaces?


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

u can tell by PM what is first letter of the answer to the riddle


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush & criztle.
ya that will be fine


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

there is mistake check again carefully


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

......


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun swap 3rd and 4th character and delete your post asap


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush you too


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun 2 alphabets r in wrong positions.. Check the order 1ce more.. The rest is correct.. Dont forget 2 edit that link away dude..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun are you even reaing the forum? I posted you so many times for you. Or do you even know how to read?


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal... delete ur post immediately... you are not supposed to display any answers here...


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

thanxx all


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys please help for classic riddle. Do you know dumshiraaz. tell me the number of characters or first letter by pm


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone cracked the Do what you gotta do! clue? Stuck there for some time...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush you too delete your post. You have quoted the answer!!!


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

@viraniac, criztle Clue for the classic riddle.. Its a four letter word.. This makes it really easy...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@nitishr help with the classic riddle and we can work on what you wanted together


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @piyush you too delete your post. You have quoted the answer!!!



did it! thanks!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@nitishr check ur pm


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 14, 2011)

Guyz....I just accidentally found the link to the second checkpoint....!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

NOBODY solved do what you gotta do yet?!?


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

is it a poem?

@ abhishek r  seriouly????you found the link


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah i'm stuck in the same place as nithishr... i managed to find out who the guy in the picture is but the code in the picture need some spaces to translate!! not to mention:


Spoiler



the file downloaded on clicking the picture has a password!!!





Abhishek.R said:


> Guyz....I just accidentally found the link to the second checkpoint....!



darn!!! that is LUCKY!! and also unfair actually......


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

this is killing me really........cn't understand the picture.......what does it mean


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah..!...Seriously...!


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

nithishr said:


> Has anyone cracked the Do what you gotta do! clue? Stuck there for some time...




me too stuck over there... donno what to do...


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 14, 2011)

The decoded message is supposed to be the password i guess. Anyone tried brute-forcing it? 
The message is probably a dictionary word, so dictionary based attacks might work XD


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun what picture?


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

what were u solving and got the link to checkpoint 2.....but u wont get the pleasure to solve the codes,riddle,mystery


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

Abhishek.R said:


> Guyz....I just accidentally found the link to the second checkpoint....!



When does Team Digit plan to start the next leg dude?


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

Abhishek.R said:


> Guyz....I just accidentally found the link to the second checkpoint....!



second check point? is it after the "do whatever you gotta do" thing?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

so much for mystery dude!! frankly speaking I'm very tired and I have admissions forms to fill tomorrow morning!! Oh man! I pray for instant enlightenment (or free solutions )!!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 14, 2011)

It said "You have reached the second checkpoint for the Digit CTC III. Check this page on the 18th for the race to the finish!"

@criztle - i'm still playing....reached the riddle level nw....


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

Abhishek.R said:


> It said "You have reached the second checkpoint for the Digit CTC III. Check this page on the 18th for the race to the finish!"
> 
> @criztle - i'm still playing....reached the riddle level nw....



man you get the free gifts for just reaching the checkpoint!! 

you know that "Do what you gotta do!" riddle reminds me of Assassin's Creed 2. Though the riddles in there were a LOT easier.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Xankill3r said:


> The decoded message is supposed to be the password i guess. Anyone tried brute-forcing it?
> The message is probably a dictionary word, so dictionary based attacks might work XD



I am doing that ATM.

The following is my deduction. Could be wrong.
It's not a dictionary word. Actually its not a single word.
I found the last 5 letters of the password. (from HauntedGuy)
Then I created a wordlist and have checked upto 10 letters. No luck.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

IF the thing on top of the picture is what we think it is then it will require character spacing to decode. Any ideas??


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

how to run logo in mac


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

criztle said:


> how to run logo in mac



use brute force for that one! 
or if you want, search for basic programming using logo on google


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 14, 2011)

has hauntedguy solved the zip password one??
Or has anybody solved it??


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I am doing that ATM.
> 
> The following is my deduction. Could be wrong.
> It's not a dictionary word. Actually its not a single word.
> ...



wat r those 5 letters?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

brute force rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> IF the thing on top of the picture is what we think it is then it will require character spacing to decode. Any ideas??


Even I think that it "You-Know-What".
HauntedGuy tried to guess the position of spaces and e was able to get the last 5 letters. Now I'm trying to get the password by brute-forcing.



compsavvy said:


> has hauntedguy solved the zip password one??
> Or has anybody solved it??



No


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

solved the zip!!!!!!!11


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

fd 8 ...it is degree or no of spaces one has to take


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

nope still stuck on it! so there are 2 options, either we brute force our way into the file which could take years (considering the fact that Digit would protect it with something like 128-bit or more encryption) or we could try and work on the code on top which has no spaces in it so will have a large number of possible permutations which is about as impossible to crack as the password. So what do we do?



rohan.kwatra said:


> solved the zip!!!!!!!11



WHAT!!! how?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> brute force rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Success?


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 14, 2011)

@rohan
no, of characters please.

I am on 7 chars in brute force attack


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

i'm not sure if the 5 letters i guessed are correct...cuz i think i tried all the possibilities for the remaining letters....

@rohan.kwarta: seriously? Hint? is it an english word? number of letters? ANYTHING!


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

criztle said:


> fd 8 ...it is degree or no of spaces one has to take



fd 8 is the number of spaces. only numbers in front of turns is in degrees. rt 90 means a 90 degree turn to the right


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

ishu i pmed u the hint use it you will find it in no tym...........its a 2 word combined into one really related to the pic


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> i'm not sure if the 5 letters i guessed are correct...cuz i think i tried all the possibilities for the remaining letters....
> 
> @rohan.kwarta: seriously? Hint? is it an english word? number of letters? ANYTHING!



dude the problem with that code is that the number of units per character are not fixed, so you won't be able to tell the total number of characters in that code!

hey rohan can you pm me the hint too please?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

dude i solved it m 2 clues past it now......its a 2+7 letter word really connected to the person in the pic


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> ishu i pmed u the hint use it you will find it in no tym...........its a 2 word combined into one really related to the pic


Didn't get any PM........


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

is this right?

FD 8 RT 90 
FD 10 LT 90



FD 5 
RT 90 FD 3
RT 90 FD 3
RT 90 FD 3

FD 5  
RT 90 FD 3
RT 90 FD 3
RT 90 FD 3


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> ishu i pmed u the hint use it you will find it in no tym...........its a 2 word combined into one really related to the pic



pm the hint... let me try...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

check again i did pm you...........
guys the length is all the hint i can give read my previous post....i too brute forced so hve no hint about it......just that it is really related to the pic .......i can help if u get anywere near it pm me then


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Found the pass. It is lowercase and I was trying uppercase.


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

reached do what u gotta do

how to find the password


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Found the pass. It is lowercase and I was trying uppercase.



how did you get it? brute force says it would take 26 weeks on my computer!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> how did you get it? brute force says it would take 26 weeks on my computer!!




I created a limited dictionary. The pass is related to the pic. Is 9 digit/letters and in lowercase.
Enough hints I suppose?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

chuck it i'm sleeping!! i'll see what i can do about this tomorrow. anyway the next round isn't before 18th...


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> dude i solved it m 2 clues past it now......its a 2+7 letter word really connected to the person in the pic



rohan... pm me the hint...


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 14, 2011)

Even I'm going to sleep. Will try brute force tomorrow. Thanks for all the hints. Who is the guy anyway? He looks like rabindranath tagore in military uniform(no offence intended).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Reached the second checkpoint. 
Going to sleep now.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

Checkpoint. .............. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!finally  after whole day 
of code cracking.........really nyc phase....worth.the Sunday w8


----------



## jaiho (Jun 14, 2011)

hey hint about the zip file password...
i know it's a 9 letter word..
thanks...
no help using morse code even..


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

After the classic riddle, p connect 2? Am i in the right direction? 
Stuck there. Any hints?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 14, 2011)

do the reverse image search...


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

only thing that i find common between two of the given is the woman writer


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

stuck on .zip ka password

jaiho check pm


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

@jaiho

offtopic
avatar option where?how?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 14, 2011)

braindead said:


> @jaiho
> 
> offtopic
> avatar option where?how?



didn't get you !


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

hey @ braindead hav u completed the checkpoint


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

@jaiho chekk PM


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 14, 2011)

please help me on the morse code...... tried all the 2+7 word combinations bt of no use.....plz give hints........


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

amitsahoo said:


> please help me on the morse code...... tried all the 2+7 word combinations bt of no use.....plz give hints........



+1 
yeah .. me 2 need help with the password


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

I am going to create a python script to make all possible decoding of the morse code


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys plz help me with the crossword..plz help with the last rearrangement......how many words are there in the answer??? plz give hint for it..


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2011)

@aakashanuj

pm me...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

Didn't get any success with the script. The morse code is not the password. The script generated 206015 possible decode. None of them is the password.

Any possible hint for the password of zip file

Anyone here who solved the zip clue?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

plz give hint for the final word of crossword.....i m stuck..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2011)

For those of you of on Android mobiles 

Cipher Tools


----------



## technoankur (Jun 14, 2011)

I got the mag today  !!
Started off with the CTC ! Stucked on the 3rd one !!

Anyone help me out (if anyone wants to ) !!

'Where's the last password you'll have to remember' ?? what password they are pointing to... !

P.S My senses had stopped working now !


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@aakashanuj.iitkgp use anagram solver for 2 words both start with same letter

@technoankur read the clue again. It contains the name of a regular digit section. Remember the magazine is a fliptop magazine

Guys help me with the zip one. Tried decoding morse code to do dictionary attack. No result.

@staticsid Whats the use of the morse code in the image?


----------



## technoankur (Jun 14, 2011)

Well...I got the answer and the page number too...!
Bt stuck on the link code !! Trying an digitizing the droid name !! Anyone help me out !


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@technoankur. the clue never told you to add the page number of previous clue. it says the page number of where you came from.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

someone please help me with the image......the image in which something is missing....


----------



## technoankur (Jun 14, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc! Deletd !


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

.......

that was easy....how silly of me


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 14, 2011)

are there any other clues after the 'do what you gotta do' one??


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

.......

please help me to decode "if only keyboards were how they should be, you could type your way to the next clue. Decode the many words above to lead you to many worlds and old memories, and also to the the answer "......any hints???


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@technoankur no 10 in snot the number you are looking from


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

guys, help me with a rag man !!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Just  got my magazine, now where the hell do I start?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Didn't get any success with the script. The morse code is not the password. The script generated 206015 possible decode. None of them is the password.
> 
> Any possible hint for the password of zip file
> 
> Anyone here who solved the zip clue?



then it simply doesn't make sense!! people can anyone put up a hint to the zip clue? I tried putting that code in form of binary instead of "you know what" and it still is not the password


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

@technoankur please remove that post! it's almost revealing the answer.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

someone there or i'm talking to myself???????


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

what to do with the rag man clue?? and what abt nerd??


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

@SyGeek start from pg.94


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone have a clue to break zip password?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> .......
> 
> please help me to decode "if only keyboards were how they should be, you could type your way to the next clue. Decode the many words above to lead you to many worlds and old memories, and also to the the answer "......any hints???



please look through previous posts before posting. there are many hints given already.


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> someone help.....
> 
> 
> 
> please can you tell tell the page no.?????



i don't know exactly check between 10 and 20 i think you should be able to find it.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush the script has a bug. Improved script generated 233k passwords. This time I cross checked, there are no bugs this time. The morse code is not the password.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@piyush do you have a clue about password of the zip?

@royal.tarun will you stop filling up the forum with junk?


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 14, 2011)

is the final answer to the crossword a single word or more than that.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

The one who goes on in a rhythm, who never tires or turns back, who creates history, stands with arms wide open twice a day may be fathomed with shadows and sands and other apparatus..

Guys need help in this 1


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@harshit 2 words

Hey where are the people who reached check points? We need help for zip clue


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> please can you tell tell the page no.?????


No we won't. We are only here to help, not to spoon feed.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

guys plz help wid nerd one

rag man


----------



## debu90 (Jun 14, 2011)

reached 2nd chkpoint directly from the 2 roads one................whoooohooooooooooo


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@ico which clue are you on?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

the classic riddle.................help ! what type of a thing is it?


----------



## debu90 (Jun 14, 2011)

actually the 'miles to go b4 u sleep' hint directly leads to 2nd chkpoint......

i think thats the correct road......


----------



## technoankur (Jun 14, 2011)

@Viraniac I knew 10 was the number to be added but i'm not getting the valid url ! homepage always comes again and again.do we have to put <> in the url !


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @ico which clue are you on?


Not playing.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@debu90 can you tell me the heading of the clues that lead you to the check point. I have gone both in the loop and the other road.

@technoankur check ur pm

@ico have you reached the checkpoint already or not playing at all


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

@debu90, I got through both roads, one stops at a classic poem's beginning lines and the other on a secret code, a pass for a zip file, Help me!


----------



## debu90 (Jun 14, 2011)

@viraniac: the bold letters and rag man-- do what u did in the crosswords

the first thing that comes to your mind is the ans


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@siddhartthtech what classic poem?

@debu90 I am stuck at the zip clue. I am thinking to try the other way but that leaded me to a loop. So I wanted you how you succeeded to get to checkpoint through the loop


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

@Viraniac the road not taken by Robert Frost


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Stuck on Clue II:
My calculations led to 105/4. Need a hint please.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@siddharthtech robert frost?

@sysgeek read the clue again


----------



## debu90 (Jun 14, 2011)

@viraniac: it won't lead to ny loop...directly to 2nd chkpoint
at least i reached dat way


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@debu90 you got to check point through addition, mouse, google, microsoft, etc. Can you tell just the exact way you go?


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

What are the subsections of Sci-Tech??
I got worldview and space age. Any more?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@siddharttech. Thats the problem it doesn't just have three sections. digit almost adds sections whenever they want


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

@Viraniac please pm me!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@siddharttech pm u what?

I am also stuck


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Guys help me with the zip one. Tried decoding morse code to do dictionary attack. No result.
> 
> @staticsid Whats the use of the morse code in the image?





piyush2202 said:


> then it simply doesn't make sense!! people can anyone put up a hint to the zip clue? I tried putting that code in form of binary instead of "you know what" and it still is not the password





ViRaNiAc! said:


> @piyush the script has a bug. Improved script generated 233k passwords. This time I cross checked, there are no bugs this time. The morse code is not the password.



There is an error in the code (In the first few letters).



aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> The one who goes <SNIP> other apparatus..
> 
> Guys need help in this 1


Why are you posting this here?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @siddharthtech robert frost?
> 
> @sysgeek read the clue again


care to give a hint?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@ishu gupta can you give me the corrected morse code


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know the corrected morse code.
I semi-brute-forced it.

If you want I'll make the morse and post here?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@ishu gupta please do it. I have the script to decode the morse code. so you can also remove the spaces if you want.


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

Good news- 1000+ posts for the thread
Bad News- We're all stuck at morse code!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @ishu gupta please do it. I have the script to decode the morse code. so you can also remove the spaces if you want.


In the pic, there should be a dash (-) before the very first zero.



Siddharthtech said:


> Good news- 1000+ posts for the thread
> Bad News- We're all stuck at morse code!!!


Atleast 5 people have reached the checkpoint.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

just reach "And you took the road less travelled by.."


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

got it thanks ishu. Digit should really be ashamed of posting the wrong clues.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

ther r 2 answer for nerd(rag man)
1 is "And you took the road less travelled by.."
2 is Picture Connect!

which one is right?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

now stuck on another keypad clue. Tried it on mobile but the sequence is not working.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

ther r 2 answer for nerd(rag man)
1 is "And you took the road less travelled by.."
2 is Picture Connect!

which one is right?



Ishu Gupta said:


> I don't know the corrected morse code.
> I semi-brute-forced it.
> 
> If you want I'll make the morse and post here?



ther r 2 answer for nerd(rag man)
1 is "And you took the road less travelled by.."
2 is Picture Connect!

which one is right?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@suyog33 why dont you try both


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

EUREKA...... cracked the "do whatever you gotta do"  with out any program... moving to the next url.......  yeppe...........


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

someone help me with "mix up your loot, before you deposit it in this"
thanx


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@ishu gupta. Check ur pm


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @suyog33 why dont you try both



any hint for connect picture?


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

got the second check point... to wait for some more time...? DIGIT...? y this delay....? waiting till all the subscribers get their copies while early (angry) birds hatch the eggs... unfair... there should be a track register in every url to record how we progress...... but... nothing... if one know the final answer, he can directly jump to the page... unfair na...?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@suyog33 do a reverse image search


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 14, 2011)

@saras - any hint dude??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

saras said:


> if one know the final answer, he can directly jump to the page... unfair na...?



And this is why no one should post clues or their answers in this thread or anywhere else.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 14, 2011)

PLs any one help me with the morse code??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

Got to check point! finally


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

Classic Riddle
any hint???


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Need a detailed hint of Clue II. Someone, please PM me a brief hint.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Got to check point! finally



Classic Riddle
any hint???


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 14, 2011)

for classic riddle...its a four letter word..i think its enough..


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

arre morse ka kaisa karoon?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@braindead try to decode the code


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

@Sagar and Viraniac please pm me how to do it!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

I am getting a lot of requests for morse code. I created a program to decode morse code and generate dictionary of almost 133k words. Can I post my program here?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> for classic riddle...its a four letter word..i think its enough..



thanksss
now picture connect 2
hint plz


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Dammit, need help!


SyGeek said:


> Need a detailed hint of Clue II. Someone, please PM me a brief hint.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@ sygeek tell me what you need


----------



## braindead (Jun 14, 2011)

got it . 
forgot all about the zip. was entering the decoded code into the url 
thanks to all those who helped. 

@suyog try reverse image searching


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> I am getting a lot of requests for morse code. I created a program to decode morse code and generate dictionary of almost 133k words. Can I post my program here?


Please do that!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Dammit, need help!


PM me with the details of the clue. I'll help.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 14, 2011)

I got past the morse code clue, No solving the morse code,

used a nifty little brute force cracker with Nvidia CUDA support
cracked the zip file in 2 mins flat
3 cheers to blazing fast brute force!!!!

yay!


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 14, 2011)

CHECKPOINT, finally!!!!!! (sorry for caps...but can't contain the excitement)

I was desperate at one point....but someone did good by not giving me hulluva clue when i asked em....atleast got to crack the morse one my own (even though by brute-force).

Debu90 - i troubled him a lot for a hint to the second (direct) path he talked abt....but couldn't get it.....you can tell me now that i have reached the checkpoint - PM me.

thnx to all!


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 14, 2011)

How do i use the code? Do i need any python software for it? I saved it with .py and used command prompt to run it but it shows the open with window.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

ya you need python interpreter. Download it from python.org


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

reached checkpoint .. phew ...heard ther was an alternate way ... ny one know @debu90 pm me

@kunal.d @tejas.gupta 
and also thnx to @jaiho .. huge help man thnx 
nd also @siddharthtech nd @ishu 
thnx all


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

Please explain how to complete Clue II briefly via PM!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@achuth whats the alternate way?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

@sygeek which clue?? pm me


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @achuth whats the alternate way?


The one that ends up in a loop?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

no the one @harshak mentioned ...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@achuth I am already on the checkpoint. so pm me the way. Only the headings are needed not even the clues


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

harshk360_me said:


> CHECKPOINT, finally!!!!!! (sorry for caps...but can't contain the excitement)
> 
> I was desperate at one point....but someone did good by not giving me hulluva clue when i asked em....atleast got to crack the morse one my own (even though by brute-force).
> 
> ...



i read this post .. nd was talkin abt this .. @debu90 talked abt the direct path .. not me ..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 14, 2011)

guys what is morse code??? is it for do what you gotta do??


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

try googling "morse code" .to know more about morse code..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Achuth said:


> i read this post .. nd was talkin abt this .. @debu90 talked abt the direct path .. not me ..





			
				debu90 said:
			
		

> @viraniac: it won't lead to ny loop...directly to 2nd chkpoint
> at least i reached dat way



hmm     .


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

hint for
Back to school!
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> hint for
> Back to school!
> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Logo (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

dude there are two paths from the clue after the crossword one loops you back to it and the other leads you to the checkpoint.....i went on the wrong one first looped back once then went on the ryt one to the checkpoint!!!!! (i think there was something like this last tym too as far as i remem).......


----------



## wicked_wizard (Jun 14, 2011)

Look what I found!!!
Digit Magazine June issue, page 48 (How everything works) the crossword... the answer to the clue of 6 across is in fact a hint sheet! try it!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

there is no syntax error. you probably haven't copied it correctly.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

wicked_wizard said:


> Look what I found!!!
> Digit Magazine June issue, page 48 (How everything works) the crossword... the answer to the clue of 6 across is in fact a hint sheet! try it!


Nice find.



ViRaNiAc! said:


> there is no syntax error. you probably haven't copied it correctly.


I can confirm this.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

I am getting offline now. My Internet connection is giving too much trouble


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

print is a function in Python3. Its used as *print(abc)* instead of *print abc*
Use python2 or use 2to3.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

@ishu gupta..... did you try to make the morse code for the answer we found i just discovered that the morse code is incomplete that too by just 1* somewere...............bad error


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> @ishu gupta..... did you try to make the morse code for the answer we found i just discovered that the morse code is incomplete that too by just 1* somewere...............bad error


I posted it on the last page.
The pic is missing a dash (-) at the very start.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

ya i noe but y are you posting it mayb it was on purpose you just revealed the clue.... thats y i hid it in a *

now every morse code solver online gives the answer easily
staticsid plz clarify whether its a mistake or what??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> ya i noe but y are you posting it mayb it was on purpose you just revealed the clue.... thats y i hid it in a *
> 
> now every morse code solver online gives the answer easily
> staticsid plz clarify whether its a mistake or what??


No morse code solver will give you the answer. There are no space in the code.
Look at viraniac's python script. Its giving 170000+ possibilities.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 14, 2011)

i noe there are morse code solvers that give best possiblities i read through all yesterday they are easy to read as most dont make sense.........
@ishu check your pm i hve sent you the link to the solver


----------



## KDroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally reached the checkpoint!!  

@ Achuth :


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

please help me out with these in the crossword-


Across:
13. single male (5)


Down:
1. 2 word expression meaning living like a computer expert or esp. one who is highly intellectual (4,4)

11. Relax but don’t break wind. This is the anti-Fujin. (6)


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 14, 2011)

@rohan.kwatra
Please check your pm


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

only one to go in the crosword....
"single male"
any hints????

only one to go in the crosword....
"single male"
any hints????


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 14, 2011)

@Achuth check ur pm buddy!!


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

.......

wat's the finaal answer......
not able to unjumble it
someone help

of the crossword


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 14, 2011)

Checkpoint!
Wouldn't have been possible without viraniac's script and his help.
Thank You viraniac and everyone else for the hints


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

I am happy to see my script is helping some people.

@ishu thanks for pointing that out. I mostly used linux and it by default comes with python 2.x. Thats why I forgot about 3.x

@royal.tarun can you use a little of ur brain and eyes. You almost asked me 5 to 6 crossword clues, took help from others and now even want the answer. You are playing a wrong game


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

someone help yaar..i'm so close


----------



## staticsid (Jun 14, 2011)

wicked_wizard said:


> Look what I found!!!
> Digit Magazine June issue, page 48 (How everything works) the crossword... the answer to the clue of 6 across is in fact a hint sheet! try it!



Oooh looks like someone found an Easter Egg ! Nice 

Guys you guys should try this.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@staticsid thanks to correct the clue. But you should cross check the clues next time.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @staticsid thanks to correct the clue. But you should cross check the clues next time.


They missed a zero in the end this time.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> They missed a zero in the end this time.



and placed a vertical dash

But atleast the crossword is correct now


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> and placed a vertical dash
> 
> But atleast the crossword is correct now


That separates two words I think.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2011)

guys can someone confirm my solved crossword thru pm?


and i need help with the yellow boxes as well the letters dont make sense.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun its used in some old issues. Delete your post.


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

once you solve a game and found a check point... its too boring... staticsid... y this delay?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@saras For others to start on the starting point of next leg


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

erroneous cross word, wrong morse code... oops... a part of the game?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@saras morsecode is still wrong!

Also they tried to rectify the mistakes on my request. This proves it is not part of the game.


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

it seems most of the people here are not willing to crack for themselves... either they want multiple hints or the direct answers... my pm is getting flooded... try urself also guys...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 14, 2011)

guys please help with the classical riddle,
not getting head or tails of it,..
Whats d answer related to?? Plz help . PM me.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got the crossword down.yipppppiiiiiii


Finally got the crossword down.yipppppiiiiiii


CAN ANYONE ATLEAST TELL ME WHAT IS QUESTION ABOUT " Are you calling me a nerd? "???
DIDN'T UNDERSTAND A BIT OF IT...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun have you ever heard about searching. There is a lot of hints in previous pages.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc! searching sucks.....reading to hundreds of posts....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> @ViRaNiAc! searching sucks.....reading to hundreds of posts....


No it doesn't
site:thinkdigit.com/forum/ nerd ctc - Google Search


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

by the way how many more clues i have to solve to get to the checkpoint...
i just solved the crossword ,,,,
@INSU coooooooooool


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

Its ISHU.

7 or 8 more clues to go.


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

@ishu need help with the nerd,i mean the rag man..
please help


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 14, 2011)

I had gone for NIIT class. Returned an hour ago. Thanks for pointing out the vertical line Ishu, i got the first two letters and then brute forced it. Thanks for the program ViRaNiAc! although I didn't use it.


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 14, 2011)

Reached the second checkpoint the right way...!


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 14, 2011)

I m new to the forum and just started ctc III and need help with the movie stills in the magazine.....

viewsonic va2431wm
aoc  e2237Fw


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 14, 2011)

vickysingh said:


> I m new to the forum and just started ctc III and need help with the movie stills in the magazine.....
> 
> viewsonic va2431wm
> aoc  e2237Fw



take a closer look at everything in those pages....


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@vickysingh read article carefully.


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

reached checkpoint today (4 am) everyone thx for there hints and support


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2011)

Better late than never 
Reached finally 

Someone here was saying they got a "what is 2+2" question somewhere? but I never got that question. Can anyone PM me the answers you used for rag man, I went both ways. went to the loop @ the third column other than the 2 question and went back to ragman with the supposedly correct clue this time.

It think one can accidentally get to second checkpoint without going through all these clues, what say??


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It think one can accidentally get to second checkpoint without going through all these clues, what say??


 yeaH!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 14, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> It think one can accidentally get to second checkpoint without going through all these clues, what say??



Someone did.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2011)

whats the second clue in the ragman clue and what does it ask us to do?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2011)

Also how are us, touchscreen users supposed to use the "other" keyboard. Team Digit is biased towards the other kb users I guess, Was very difficult to procure one a while back


----------



## Suhas (Jun 14, 2011)

@royal.tarun please check your PM


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 14, 2011)

M at the checkpoint! Thanx to Achuth, braindead, criztle, Viraniac and all others who helped me out*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7e/Thumbs-up-icon.png



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Better late than never
> It think one can accidentally get to second checkpoint without going through all these clues, what say??



Absolutely Correct!


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

@Siddharthtech: your welcome
anyone who stuck at any clue first search the forum for hints
whoever stuck at pic clues plz do reverse image search using tineye


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2011)

criztle could u help with the classic riddle please.


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

@aby geek check pm


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

yea someone ....help with the classic riddle


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

Trying to Solve " Me a Nerd + Rag man" but got stuck...

Using hints in the forum but not able to proceed further...

Do we need to Jumble "Me a Nerd " ?


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 14, 2011)

plz can u give me the clue for the lcd one....

viewsonic va2431wm
aoc e2237fw


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 14, 2011)

@vickysingh have a look @ top of the pages!!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

@ Vicky Singh...Look at the top of the LCD Monitor Test Pages...


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 14, 2011)

got it 
thanx....


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

help me wid mors


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

I am through to next clue...Picture Connect....


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

@tmanikandan on which clue are you?

@suyog33  which clue are you on?


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

What are we supposed to do with the mobile numpad clue after the zip file clue?


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

i hv got a damn...
there are two roads,,,,,,,,,which one to take ...please someone help
many of you have done the the checkpoint


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

@ royal.tarun

I am @ Classic Riddle now


----------



## Neo (Jun 14, 2011)

............

@tmanikandan are you sure that we have to do the classic riddle........???

.......


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 14, 2011)

sequence in the lcd stills....

little confused ...
can anybody help for it????
Thanx


----------



## saras (Jun 14, 2011)

till now, how many of you had reached the second check point...? 10.... 20...?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

@ royal.tarun

If u solved the "Before U sleep " clue to directly reach the checkpoint, it is well and good.

But if you are proceeding through the other path , Don't be lazy.Just think and tire ur brain to reach the checkpoint


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

vickysingh said:


> sequence in the lcd stills....
> 
> little confused ..



its from top to bottom & from left to right in a page...


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 14, 2011)

Got Digit Today Stuck at Droid ....  Plz Help Me...


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

@ Vicky Singh...

Keep Sequencing...

@ Ant24x7

Lot of clues are already available for droid


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

@ tmanikandan ...i hav already reached the chek point..but want to try the other path(loop path)..so can u tell what after


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally............

reached 2nd checkpoint
thnx to me mah bro's and a good frnd who helped me.......a lot


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

can u help


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 14, 2011)

@ tmanikandan

got dat digitize answer add dat page no bt there is no link  Plz Help


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

tarun check pm


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 14, 2011)

@Ant24x7

Add with the page number from which u came from


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 14, 2011)

@ tmanikandan

Check ur pm..


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

Reached the checkpoint finally 
Thanx 2 all those who helped especially to Viraniac for that program...


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

help me
stuck on mors code
do what you gotta do!



criztle said:


> @ tmanikandan ...i hav already reached the chek point..but want to try the other path(loop path)..so can u tell what after



check pm


----------



## nithishr (Jun 14, 2011)

Can the checkpoint be reached from the loop without guessing the checkpoint?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 14, 2011)

@sygeek you are adding the wrong number. Also delete ur post. You are revealing the answer


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc!: But I came from that page..


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 14, 2011)

nithishr said:


> Reached the checkpoint finally
> Thanx 2 all those who helped especially to Viraniac for that program...



plzz help me 
stuck on mors code
answer.zip
??????????????


----------



## criztle (Jun 14, 2011)

gtg to go guys will repond to ur pm 2moro


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

@suyog33 tell me whats ur problem


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

nvm GOT IT!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

Now feeling sleepy. All the best to all


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 15, 2011)

got it.....
@nithishr
@tmanikandan

thanx to both of u.......


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Picture Connect 2


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 15, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @suyog33 tell me whats ur problem



how to use python?????
can u plz send me download link

any other wy to crack mors code???


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

Back to School


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 15, 2011)

need some help with this one.....
HKO FELL EGO FLEQ.................


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> how to use python?????
> can u plz send me download link
> 
> any other wy to crack mors code???



Better still, use online decoders or if you have an Android mobile, download "cipher tools" from market.


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 15, 2011)

finally crossword.....


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

Can any1 pm me or tell me which is the loop clue. Is it the 2 roads diverged one? If yes how? I'm already at the checkpoint.


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

any hints for cracking the zip password???


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

Solve the morse code (even partially works) and/or brute force it. The cheat sheet helps. You can also use the program made by Viraniac.


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

which morse code???


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

@tarun, dude you should really look through the previous posts and try something yourself instead of asking for hints for every clue. Lots of them have already been given.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

Which clue are you really on that you don't even know about the morse code?


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

how to use brute forse???
please help


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 15, 2011)

Google it  I can't tell you everything.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

now stuck in movies. Someone from IRC gave me a list of all the movies but I still can't rearrange it into words..


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 15, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> now stuck in movies. Someone from IRC gave me a list of all the movies but I still can't rearrange it into words..



go for left to right and top to bottom.....


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 15, 2011)

now i am seriously planning to quit CTC 3. i am getting stuck at really simple clues, also i am really behind.. still stuck on the HKO FELL EGO FLEQ LZ ST DX LIK GGD one.. :'(


----------



## Suhas (Jun 15, 2011)

@Harshit Srivastava...please check your PM


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 15, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Better still, use online decoders or if you have an Android mobile, download "cipher tools" from market.




craxck mors code now on
Wow you are on a roll aren't ya!

whts this??
any hint??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

@suyog33 Sorry I was offline so I am replying so late. To use the script, you need python 2.x that you can download from python.org.

To use the script, copy it in a file (e.g. code.py) and run the following in the command prompt.

path\to\python.exe code.py >dict.txt

This will make a file name dict.txt that you can use to crack the password of the zip using dictionary attacks by using tools like picozip rt.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 15, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @suyog33 Sorry I was offline so I am replying so late. To use the script, you need python 2.x that you can download from python.org.
> 
> To use the script, copy it in a file (e.g. code.py) and run the following in the command prompt.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude
i crackd mors code wid the help of ur progrm
now on
Wait there's more!
 Now type this sequence of the previous answer on another keypad that you're familiar with... You should get a word. What is it? 

any hint???


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah!!! Reached the checkpoint........... Thanx everybody who helped me....... Thnx Achuth for the timely help.......


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Do What You gotta do !

Is this the last one to reach the checkpoint 2 .

If not, how many more to go ?


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Stuck at Sachin Tendulkar tried all nick name..

Give some hint....


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

@Ant24x7

Read Sachin Tendulkar Wiki Page


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2011)

ant24x7 said:


> Stuck at Sachin Tendulkar tried all nick name..
> 
> Give some hint....


he has a nick name too, right?


----------



## saras (Jun 15, 2011)

do any one has any idea at what time the next phase of ctc III will start on 18th?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> @ Do What You gotta do !
> 
> Is this the last one to reach the checkpoint 2 .
> 
> If not, how many more to go ?



2 more clues after that


----------



## Achuth (Jun 15, 2011)

guys for older clues please read this thread from page 1 .. IMHO asking clues for older stages nw is making this discussion more confusing..


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks @ sriharsha.madineni


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

help with the zip password
stuck here badly.

......


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 15, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> he has a nick name too, right?




As I say.. I tried all nick names.. Bt no progress.. 

Plz Some Hint..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

@royal.tarun That is a clue that make this forum this big. So read the forum it has everything you need. And fro god sake, either use your brain or stop playing ctc. We are not here to solve each and every clue for you.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

Got stuck..Trying hard


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2011)

ok can someone hint me about the answer that takes us to "and the road less travelled by.."

and i also need the hint to this lines answer.

i am at classic riddle so wanted to try out the short path untill i figure the current one out.


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

@ViRaNiAc! i only got stuck at 3 clues....the crossword,the classic riddle,and zip password......


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

but I remember you asking help for almost every clue. After me you was taking help from criztle and others.


----------



## Neo (Jun 15, 2011)

those were all crosswords.....and i was just confirming  2 or 3.....

:0


----------



## deathwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. This sounds like fun. I wish I was a part of it.


----------



## rohit khune (Jun 15, 2011)

isb4u7701 said:


> cab u plz help me with sequence for movie clip in lcd test i know all the movies



go to page no.39


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

@rohit dude check the date before replying


----------



## saras (Jun 15, 2011)

@roayl_tarun: lots of hints available for the zip password in last few forums... check it out... more than that... nothing can be revealed... (you will send pm but wont accept pm... biased?)

i am bored... why delay in ctc III 3rd phase... DIGIT.... why split up the CTC..? the entire enthusiasm is coming down...


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems they edited the Code. Is it correct now ?


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone give me a clue about this one
_Go play these notes here - G C#1 D#1 D1 C G# and figure out the the answer, which will go here - www.thinkdigit.com/ctcIII/answer.html_

Am not good at playing keyboard 

Solved


----------



## saras (Jun 15, 2011)

at laaaaaaaaaaaaaaast, DIGIT team came with the correct morse code... but it is easy now... correct code.... pause b/n words.... lucky followers.... we cracked the wrong code to correct clue with out any hint....


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 15, 2011)

unfair!!


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys, don't be so sore for uploading right image. Even with wrong image, people was solving the clue. Now it will be easy for people like me. If Ishu hadn't helped me that time by telling the morse code was wrong, I wouldn't had solved it and hence wouldn't be able to make that program that helped others. Now people can bruteforce it, there way too.

Thats why I complained staticsid twice and made him correct it for the sake of others.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

Good to know that the code is correct now and I am stuck and trying hard...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey the checkpoint says "for the race to finish"
i didn't wanted ctc to end soon.....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 15, 2011)

@utkarsh-- check PM


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 15, 2011)

getting stuck at every alternate clue.. looks like I am not made for CTC... :'(


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 15, 2011)

checkpointttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
yehhhhhhh


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2011)

aarey bhai koi to ragman aur classic riddle main help kardo. koi sun hi nahi raha hai meri to.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 15, 2011)

are any one help me also by PM found nothing great in the thread..

stuck at the crossword please some one take the pain to PM me..


----------



## jaiho (Jun 15, 2011)

digit guys are not up to their standards this CTC...
first they gave an impossible FB clue...then the delay, then wrong morse code...
even the crossword had some ambiguities...

but still the clues they give are so much fun solving...
well, I guess no one is perfect !


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

Got the zip pwd...Almost a day spent trying hard to decode this...


Almost more than 6 hours tried with varied combinations....and decoded finally...

Relieved..

But going for the next....

.Zip was a real challenge....I felt very very tough...

Very very tiring


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 15, 2011)

Wohoooooo.....2nd checkpoint!!!!!


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 15, 2011)

CHECK POINT !! YEAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 15, 2011)

can ne one help with morse code....


----------



## isb4u7701 (Jun 15, 2011)

help needed with zip password


----------



## criztle (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone know how to use terminal in mac

i wanna learn


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 15, 2011)

Checkpoint


----------



## Suhas (Jun 16, 2011)

@criztle please check pm


----------



## saras (Jun 16, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Guys, don't be so sore for uploading right image. Even with wrong image, people was solving the clue. Now it will be easy for people like me. If Ishu hadn't helped me that time by telling the morse code was wrong, I wouldn't had solved it and hence wouldn't be able to make that program that helped others. Now people can bruteforce it, there way too.
> 
> Thats why I complained staticsid twice and made him correct it for the sake of others.



i am not sore for uploading right image... i am sore for uploading a wrong image initially and making our brains to boil while solving... 

guys... you have any idea what is the answer for the fb clue? i think knowing the answer after these long will not spoil the spirit of CTC... does that fb clue have any answer or some thing went terribly wrong... clarify somebody........


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 16, 2011)

saras said:


> i am not sore for uploading right image... i am sore for uploading a wrong image initially and making our brains to boil while solving...
> 
> guys... you have any idea what is the answer for the fb clue? i think knowing the answer after these long will not spoil the spirit of CTC... does that fb clue have any answer or some thing went terribly wrong... clarify somebody........



I don't think that the facebook clue was actually a clue. Digit guys are avoiding to talk abt it.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 16, 2011)

there was a number 9 hidden in the G of Digit...


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 16, 2011)

where on facebook is the clue?????
can any one tell me or its open from the clue only like these ones.....?????

where on facebook is the clue?????
can any one tell me or its found from the clue only.....
like these on digit page..?????


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 16, 2011)

The movie stills aint working!  
I found out all,but when typed in order,Its not coming  
someone please help...


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 16, 2011)

Guys all of  you have avatars.........bt i Couldn't find the Edit Avatar option........plz tell me haw to keep a profile pic.???


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

@win 32 :they'll work....u must be using the wrong order


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 16, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> The movie stills aint working!
> I found out all,but when typed in order,Its not coming
> someone please help...



just carefully check ur order...  check the previus posts u'll get more help with the order!!

@aakashanuj-- check pm


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 16, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> The movie stills aint working!
> I found out all,but when typed in order,Its not coming
> someone please help...



try again with a slight change.. it should work, i suppose you are doing it wrong with the 3rd and 4th one because one of them comes in the left column which might make you think that it should come first instead of the one which is on the right but at the top of the page..


----------



## Suhas (Jun 16, 2011)

@aakashanuj.iitkgp please check pm


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

amitsahoo said:


> Guys all of  you have avatars.........bt i Couldn't find the Edit Avatar option........plz tell me haw to keep a profile pic.???


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/usercp.php
Go there and you'll find it in the left panel.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, the moderator deleted my script!


----------



## nithishr (Jun 16, 2011)

@Viraniac thats unfortunate.. Many people including me could use it to crack the password to the zip file..


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 16, 2011)

@ ViRaNiAc!
Can u pm me the script....
i was searching from yesterday but it was deleted as said here....
I  saw that when I was at crossword....


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

guys there is no need for any script or anything.....just think out of box........hint  think of a word that has something related to the person in the pic.....u'll get ur answer....the answer is awesome when u come to know it !!

first try to figure out the 2 letter word before the vertical line then think what word can follow logically


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 16, 2011)

@ ViRaNiAc!
Can u pm me the script....
i was searching from yesterday but it was deleted as said here....
I  saw that when I was at crossword....


----------



## markerOne (Jun 16, 2011)

I am stuck for sometime with the numpad clue after the zip file puzzle. Can anyone give  a hint?


----------



## saras (Jun 16, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> there was a number 9 hidden in the G of Digit...



the letter g looking like 9 is there in the logo for years. what i thought was... you can find some cloud like images at the bottom of the pic behind digit. so i thought that the clue might be cloud9 or cloud9ide like that.... but none of them worked... any one tried or interpreted the image in a different way?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

@markerOne.....the numpad clue is the easiest of all.......just think what those lines and dots cud mean??? hint  u need 2 more things other the numpad page itself to get the answer.....!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 16, 2011)

@aakashanuj:

sent a pm to you. pls check.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhh....Last but not the least got to the checkpoint.....spent 1.5 days on morse code...... tired now....


----------



## markerOne (Jun 16, 2011)

The dots and lines could mean a path or a pattern... Any other thing?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 16, 2011)

@markerone 
It is very easy.Just follow the dots and lines.


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 16, 2011)

I Think I can Help In Morse Code. But I am Stuck In Final Word of Crossword.. Anybody Give me any Hint..


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 16, 2011)

Which clue u want????
which row or collumn...


----------



## markerOne (Jun 16, 2011)

Aaarrgggghhh!!!  The numpad one was very easy... I got stuck with the wrong word... Feel like :eeksign: 

but can't do that since i'm still in office...

Finally got to the checkpoint!!!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

Need help with crossword! Only found 2 answers as of yet. This is sooo HARD! GLOBAL VISION?!? SINGLE MALE?!?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Need help with crossword! Only found 2 answers as of yet. This is sooo HARD! GLOBAL VISION?!? SINGLE MALE?!?



All answers are in Magazine itself...just read the clues carefully...for more hints search the previous threads...


----------



## Neo (Jun 16, 2011)

oooyyeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.chechpoint 2 finally.....
thanx to all my friends who helped ....


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

global vision.....just think abt another words for global and vision and see the contents....its the easiest of all words in that crossword i guess  best of luck!

@royal. tarun ....for the keypad, u need another page and another pad to get the answer!!!!  thats the best hint possible....best of luck!

Next clue will be up on the 18th na??? waiting eagerly


----------



## Neo (Jun 16, 2011)

can someone tell me where's the fb clue?????


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

there is no facebook clue tarun


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

dont fill this forum with junkk....plz tarun


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> global vision.....just think abt another words for global and vision and see the contents....its the easiest of all words in that crossword i guess  best of luck!


Man, this is hard. Another word for vision, sight doesn't make it..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

how do u get vision??? when u **** something......wasnt that easy?? i told you just see the contents ...... put efforts yaar...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> how do u get vision??? when u **** something......wasnt that easy?? i told you just see the contents ...... put efforts yaar...


ok, thanks. But that doesn't matches "exist in 0s and 1s". Machine ****, binary doesn't match here.


----------



## Neo (Jun 16, 2011)

yep....
just can't wait for that...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 16, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> dont fill this forum with junkk....plz tarun




There WAS a clue on fb but it was changes and that clue was updated on the 1st checkpoint itself


----------



## Neo (Jun 16, 2011)

thanx tejas.

@aakashanuj.iitkgp so you see ,that wasn't a junk...hehe


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 16, 2011)

aakashanuj.iitkgp said:


> @win 32 :they'll work....u must be using the wrong order


I knw that lol!


Harshit Srivastava said:


> just carefully check ur order...  check the previus posts u'll get more help with the order!!


I tried,got to ignore columns,the blue ones?And I tried with order of explanation and order of pictures too.Nothing working 



mukul_rockstar said:


> try again with a slight change.. it should work, i suppose you are doing it wrong with the 3rd and 4th one because one of them comes in the left column which might make you think that it should come first instead of the one which is on the right but at the top of the page..



That means the order is based on the article?Tried that too,no good. 
Please help...

B/W,I am trying CTC for the first time.Just asking out of curiosity,Does everyone solving this thing fully gets prizes?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 16, 2011)

@royal.tarun....i was not talking abt the fb clue.....it was added  a long time ago but was regarded useless coz of some prblm......i was talking abt the useless dashes u put on this forum.....neways.... peace 

@win32.....ya u r ryt, go by the same order as the article......u'll get it....perhaps u r getting d wrong names or u r  not discarding 'the' from the movie names.....try again


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 16, 2011)

off d topic-- unable to find avtar option in the UCP . Guys 4m where did u get dat option??


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> ok, thanks. But that doesn't matches "exist in 0s and 1s". Machine ****, binary doesn't match here.



Another word for 0 & 1..  Try it...



vickysingh said:


> Which clue u want????
> which row or collumn...



I got all words but stuck at Final word.. Give Hint...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

ant24x7 said:


> Another word for 0 & 1..  Try it...
> 
> 
> 
> I got all words but stuck at Final word.. Give Hint...


hint please


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> hint please



There is other name for binary..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2011)

ant24x7 said:


> There is other name for binary..


Got it, thanks. Now back to confusion..Mix up loot? Bankaccount..?


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 16, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Got it, thanks. Now back to confusion..Mix up loot? Bankaccount..?



Its really Mixing "LOOT"...


----------



## saras (Jun 16, 2011)

hey... most people here needs to be spoon fed... train ur brains... use some of ur gray matter and lateral thinking to get the answer... dont expect some one to solve the clue and give it to you just like that... this is CTC......... you have to crack the code... dont spoil the spirit of the game by asking clues and hints for every stage........


----------



## jaiho (Jun 17, 2011)

saras said:


> hey... most people here needs to be spoon fed... train ur brains... use some of ur gray matter and lateral thinking to get the answer... dont expect some one to solve the clue and give it to you just like that... this is CTC......... you have to crack the code... dont spoil the spirit of the game by asking clues and hints for every stage........



i agree man...even they do not care to go through previous pages before asking...


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

saras said:


> hey... most people here needs to be spoon fed... train ur brains... use some of ur gray matter and lateral thinking to get the answer... dont expect some one to solve the clue and give it to you just like that... this is CTC......... you have to crack the code... dont spoil the spirit of the game by asking clues and hints for every stage........


I agree with this.

Please avoid asking for the same thing repeatedly and please please go through previous pages. There is no point in posting the same thing 15-20 times.


----------



## saras (Jun 17, 2011)

ok fellas... how many would have finished second phase right now...? some 50?

just 24 hours to go... but what time the next clues will be released...?
i have to adjust my activities and availability of net accordingly... DIGIT team... do you hear me..?


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 17, 2011)

Greaattttt Second Cheackpoint......


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 17, 2011)

I need some help with the crossword reshuffling. Checked all pages of the forum, didn't get a hit. I need what's for 1 down.
 Also, i don't see anything related to Digit in the highlighted letters.

Help please.


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

tell me the question ...i'll help


----------



## ant24x7 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Friends I read all previous post. But I haven't find this. 

Give me Hint about arrangement of Highlighted words in crossword..


----------



## BassEXE (Jun 17, 2011)

how do I solve the virtual keyboard puzzle?


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

@bassEXE use something other than mouse to play it.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 17, 2011)

@ant24x7 - Check your PM.

Can anyone help me with the classic riddle - or "And that has made all the difference"?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> @ant24x7 - Check your PM.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the classic riddle - or "And that has made all the difference"?


Hmm..this a poem from a book in our school, I already know about this poem. PM me the clue.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2011)

"I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference."

Robert Frost.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 17, 2011)

CTC III just got boring..!!


----------



## saras (Jun 17, 2011)

Team DIGIT... Staticsid... at what time tomorrow the next leg if CTC III starts... announce priorly........ it is really boring after solving the previous clues and keeping idle for 4 days...


----------



## Suhas (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally reached checkpoint yesterday. and got time now to post this reply.

Thanks everyone who replied to my PMs and helped me.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Is the first across, toolbag?


----------



## staticsid (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't worry, won't disappoint.

Off topic - I was just thinking a while back, maybe CTC deserves a Wikipedia page  What say guys ?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

staticsid said:


> Don't worry, won't disappoint.
> 
> Off topic - I was just thinking a while back, maybe CTC deserves a Wikipedia page  What say guys ?



Well I don't think that you should add a wikipedia page for it. There are much better versions of ctc played all over the globe. Crack the code and capture the flag are major attraction in the hackercon, tech communities and tech shows.

For example, famous hack show "hak5" also have the game crack the code contest (they call it ccc), which features live gaming where the players have to try to crack and get the answer by hacking into the box. Some even try to hack others' boxes to make it difficult for other contestants


----------



## staticsid (Jun 17, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Well I don't think that you should add a wikipedia page for it. There are much better versions of ctc played all over the globe. Crack the code and capture the flag are major attraction in the hackercon, tech communities and tech shows.
> 
> For example, famous hack show "hak5" also have the game crack the code contest (they call it ccc), which features live gaming where the players have to try to crack and get the answer by hacking into the box. Some even try to hack others' boxes to make it difficult for other contestants



Yes i know of these. I also have played several levels of notpron ages ago. I also know of other cross over ARGs being played around the globe. Just figured since Digit has a wiki page that mentions even the webinars we used to do, then why not a mention of this. Never mind, just a thought smartypants...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't take that on heart, staticsid. I was just giving my opinion. You can, ofcourse, make a wikipage for it. But, in my opinion, the ctc contest must be a bit more technical rather than being just an online version of traditional treasure hunt game. 

I really liked your inclusion of morse code clue which include bruteforcing code to guess the password. That was cool. But when you take a look on the other clues, it is not up to the mark. Even you guys made mistakes twice in the clues and once included a meaningless clue. These type of mistakes must not be there.

By the way, thanks for calling me smartypants. I think after reading your magazine for almost 10 years, I deserve it. But, I guess, I don't want to be that smart anymore. Thats why, now I am only buying this magazine ones or twice an year. There are much better magazines available, after all.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 17, 2011)

so...any news on at what time the cracking resumes tomorrow?
don't wanna be late...


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

@viraniac which magazines are better than digit?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@royal.tarun There are several magazines.check your news stand and google for them. There are lot of other magazines, podcasts and forum that you can read.

For digit guys, I liked the magazine the way it was two years ago. That time the level of the magazine is intermediate. That made me learn more turn me from a noob to more tech savvy as I can always go and search for terms that I don't know on the internet. But now it has become so noob friendly that I am not getting fun reading it. Now I only buy digit for the contests or if I feel that the fasttrack deserves reading it.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 17, 2011)

@royal and viraniac.....u r all violating the forum rules.....read them....u r not allowed to discuss abt hacking and other magazines here......kindly pay attention to it....and ya, the morse code was an easy deal...there is no use of brute force at all to  get it...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Need some detailed hints with crossword, I'm seriously sick of googling each word, trying crossword solvers, but to no avail. Damn frustrating! This proves my lack of vocabulary.

@Viraniac: Hacki9 available in Digital Edition?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@aakashanuj.iitkgp You are telling that because now they have made it too easy. When I reached there, the code was wrong. Also there was no hints available and there was no word seperater in the image.

@sygeek yes, but it seems I can't talk about it as pointed by aakashanuj.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think that's a hacking magazine. Please don't refer to the "hacking" term used by media. It's actually a security magazine.

Back on topic, Someone help me with the crossword.

Across - 1, 11, 13
Down - 1, 3, 5, 11


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@sygeek can you define hacking for me?

@sygeek 1 across - literally mix the loot.
1 down - what do you call computer experts.

For full answers check the digit issues.


----------



## jaiho (Jun 17, 2011)

@virus maniac- If you really think that Digit's crack the code contest is but a normal treasure hunt game then you better give up on it. Don't take me wrong, but you seem to be very much obsessed with the contest, you don't even acknowledge.
and about you mentioning to make it a bit more technical, well, the point of this contest is that every Digit reader may compete. And believe me, every Digit reader is not a geek.

@statiscid- you people are doing a great job.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @sygeek can you define hacking for me?
> 
> @sygeek 1 across - literally mix the loot.
> 1 down - what do you call computer experts.
> ...


Sorry for going off-topic but here's a better definition - How To Become A Hacker. For the love of God, please don't confuse this term with "cracking"! But I guess you know this already.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

jaiho said:


> @virus maniac- If you really think that Digit's crack the code contest is but a normal treasure hunt game then you better give up on it. Don't take me wrong, but you seem to be very much obsessed with the contest, you don't even acknowledge.
> and about you mentioning to make it a bit more technical, well, the point of this contest is that every Digit reader may compete. And believe me, every Digit reader is not a geek.
> 
> @statiscid- you people are doing a great job.



I am playing the game because I am getting bored as my summer vacations are going on. I am not obsessed about it. Though it sometime give me chance to make programs. I made monoalphabetic substitution cipher decode program for keyboard clue and bruteforce program for morse code.

I know that not all the readers are geek. but don't you think if the clues won't be about some movies or cricketer, people will learn something while having fun. For example, consider morse code clue, If a guy wants to learn about tech than he will check wikipedia or other site to learn about morse code and then decode it to test his/her skills.

But what are we having here? Half of the forum is full with help requests. I got caught on non tech clues and wrong clues. May be others too. If it would be tech releated we would have searched google for the thing and learnt something new like I did last time when they gave a clue about whitespace programming.

@sygeek yup I do. For me hacking means to get as much knowledge as we can like what kevin mitnick thinks abt it. Also it also means to get 100% from what I have.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 17, 2011)

ico said:


> "I took the one less traveled by, and that has made all the difference."
> 
> Robert Frost.



I took the same but, it came to a dead end, @ sci-tech any help?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 17, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> I am playing the game because I am getting bored as my summer vacations are going on. I am not obsessed about it. Though it sometime give me chance to make programs. I made monoalphabetic substitution cipher decode program for keyboard clue and bruteforce program for morse code.
> 
> I know that not all the readers are geek. but don't you think if the clues won't be about some movies or cricketer, people will learn something while having fun. For example, consider morse code clue, If a guy wants to learn about tech than he will check wikipedia or other site to learn about morse code and then decode it to test his/her skills.
> 
> ...



my point is if they make it more technical then normal people with brains can't compete and only those who have learnt atleast half a dozen languages will stand a chance.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 17, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> I am playing the game because I am getting bored as my summer vacations are going on. I am not obsessed about it. Though it sometime give me chance to make programs. I made monoalphabetic substitution cipher decode program for keyboard clue and bruteforce program for morse code.
> 
> I know that not all the readers are geek. but don't you think if the clues won't be about some movies or cricketer, people will learn something while having fun. For example, consider morse code clue, If a guy wants to learn about tech than he will check wikipedia or other site to learn about morse code and then decode it to test his/her skills.
> 
> ...




@viraniac- i too agree wid u at this point. we buy mag to learn new tech things & we participate in ctc to gain tech knowledge & not to gain knowledge abt cricket. Bt in ctc even students participate who r not as good coders as u so everytime coders will win & thats unfair. Bt i believe dat ctc should be 90% tech & 10% other things as well.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Still need help with crossword, found a couple of answers in the Digit contents itself. But the others mentioned above are annoying the hell of out of me. I don't mean to be spoon-feeded but a detailed hint as an explanation would be better.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@jaiho what is this forum for. We are here to help, aren't we? Even if they will make it more technical, there will be people to help. But, if that would have been the case, the people that don't know abt it would have learn't something new. Don't you think so?

@harshit tech doesn't mean coding only. There are a lot more things involved. And as you said 90 % tech and 10% other will be great. But thats not the case right now. I think it is opposite in present situation.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my magazine yesterday due to late delivery.
Is the CTC3 Contest ended?
I am stuck on the droid clue and I tried the correct no. in www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<result.html> but it does not work and the sitemap appears. It's not working. Why??? I even tried www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<3*****.html>
this with my answer but it even did not work. I added the correct page no. but in vain. Help!!!!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 17, 2011)

Help please, with the picture connect 2 clue,
or, the And that has made all the difference page asking about the sub-section.??

@ hari1 - add the correct page no. take care of what page you are supposed to add.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2011)

At which url to give the answer? www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<3*****.html>
www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<result.html>


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@hari1 no you haven't add the right page no.

@sidbond there is a google doodle in there that can easily give you the answer


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 17, 2011)

@viraniac- u r correct . There is less tech in ctc this time . Last time d crossword was itself full of general tech knowledge though being history bt i liked it coz it was good stuff 4 beginners.


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2011)

At which url to give the answer for the first online clue? www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<3*****.html>
OR
 www.thinkdigit.com/ctciii/<result.html>

Please reply!!!


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

@varnaic you are in which class?
Also tell some good tech competition online like ctc which i can participate in to increase my mind and knowledge.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 17, 2011)

hari it's a cpital [uppercase] I.. not the small one!!



royal.tarun said:


> @varnaic you are in which class?
> Also tell some good tech competition online like ctc which i can participate in to increase my mind and knowledge.



yes even i want to know something about these competitions..


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

@varnaic you are in which class?
Also tell some good tech competition online like ctc which i can participate in to increase my mind and knowledge.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> @varnaic you are in which class?
> Also tell some good tech competition online like ctc which i can participate in to increase my mind and knowledge.


There are tonnes I used to play, You can try these - Hack A day, Project Euler etc. I forgot most of the names though..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 17, 2011)

fellas, any clues on the "do what you gotta do" page.

I see the morse code but decryption shows gibberish.?

Any tips like no of letters, case, no of words, digits etc?

@hari1 - you have to replace the "<result>" with your answer in the www.thinkdigit.com/ctcIII/<result>.html


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@royal.tarun I am in M.Tech.

@SyGeek You missed - hack this site, notpron.
Also check tech podcasts. They usually have some contests once in a while.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @SyGeek You missed - *hack this site*, notpron.


Oh..that was one of my favorite.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@sidbond_patna. you dont have space between letters. Thats why it can lead to a number of decryptions. To be precise more than 170k. but to narrow you out there are enough hints already posted in the forum.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Need detailed hints for, Across - 11, 12, 13. Down - 1 (GeekNerd?), 5, 11.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 17, 2011)

@sygeek you are close for 1 down check the forum categories to get the answer. Remember answer in crossword is the name of section in magazine or forum.


----------



## Neo (Jun 17, 2011)

@varnaic hey these are related to programming.
And i'm not too gud at it.i only know c and c++.please suggest sumthng at my level.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 17, 2011)

Found almost all, except:
Across - 11. and 13.


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

no reply on the commencement of third phase of CTC3 even after asking... unfair.....

ok..... times up............. where are the next round of clues....? Team DIGIT.....? in sleep mode?

Where are the clues.......?

for i=1 to infinity
   printf("where are the clues?");


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

@viraniac - just checked the whole forum, it's all about brute code.
Still stuck,
Can't you give the phrase structure, or anything similar. btw, what does the '|' in the morse indicate?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

ada pongappa... evlo naeram than clue varumnu kaaththu kidakrathu.... naan thoonga poraen..... good night..........


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 18, 2011)

| indicates the separation of the two words. With this and the clues given you should try brute force, it finishes in no time.

@Digit
Where's the clue?

do
{ refresh }
While(text=check this page...)

Post 2:

It's 5:30 in the morning. Where is the clue digit? The page has been refreshing since last night


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

@cybertronic .. the day isnt over yet . 
and me too is restless for the clue


----------



## Neo (Jun 18, 2011)

where's the clue digit ?
Today's is 18th right?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

@achuth: the day is nt over yet. but it began...

@all: the page says... "check this page on the 18th for the race to the finish". it did not say 18th of june or even 2011 or 2012 or more...


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

@saras and alll..........saras is right.....lol


----------



## criztle (Jun 18, 2011)

wont be able to play ctc again


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

why critzle?


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2011)

Getting Married?,LOL!!


----------



## Neo (Jun 18, 2011)

critzle's scared of me . . . So he wont be playing again . . . .lolz


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

plz give us a time staticsid


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 18, 2011)

Still no clues....?...


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

it seems no moderator has logged in...... what happened? Team DIGIT is on sabbath? i wont be accessible to net from 12 to 7pm...... what will i do if CTC race starts in that time?   :C_doubt:


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

nopes...nybody having any idea of the time?

guys i m playing ct for the first time...how are the prizes given?? like to the first few winners or to everyone who completes it??


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

brute forcing on an OCed celeron @680Mhz, takes 13 days for a 7 lettered password. Can I not even get the case of the password, upper,or lower?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

me too missed the first two ctc........ playing for the first time and came these far........ but now i feel like playing a rabbit-turtle game...... i feel like a twilight stage......


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 18, 2011)

you feel it like a twilight stage @saras??
i am also trying my hands on CTC for the first time.. and i am still stuck at the crossword..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> you feel it like a twilight stage @saras??
> i am also trying my hands on CTC for the first time.. and i am still stuck at the crossword..



For the crossword, read the hints, and the magazine's index.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Mukul Rockstar

The answers to the crossword are famous digit magazine features. If you are able to get atleast 2 of the answers, even no clues are needed for the remaining crossword. As word length is given you can easily fill it.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 18, 2011)

@tmanikandan i did all the clues but i cant frame out:
11[across] and 1[down]
and unsure of 12[across]is it a****s??


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

half of the day is over and still no sign of next phase... whats happening?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

@mukul - 11 across is also a feature newly introduced.
1 down is a bit tough just figure out the first part and tally it from the magazine's index.
12 across - use google or read wiki.

Better, just check the length of the word demanded, and find it from the index.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Mukul_Rockstar

For 11 across...Just jumble it, You will get the famous digit magazine feature.

1 Down is very easy. Just think as the word length is 8.

If u solve 1 down, u don't have problem with 12 across

(or)

 If you solve 12 across, 1 down is easy.

Further , as u solved most of the crossword, u can get the answer even without solving the above 3


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

help with zip please.. 
Can I get the character space and the number of letters?
Or viraniac's script.

Brute-forcing since 10pm last night, non-stop, and what i get is 17 days remaining??


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 18, 2011)

[link]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php[/link]
look none of the administrators are online.. digit can you hear us?? where are the clues?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

help with zip please.. 
Can I get the character space and the number of letters?
Or viraniac's script.

Brute-forcing since 10pm last night, non-stop, and what i get is 17 days remaining??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

when will the clues be released. waiting since 3 AM


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting....


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

@sidbond_patna

Just study the morse code ( wiki) properly

and you can also look again at the previous clues posted.

U don't have to brute force it for the first part. With the first part in hand, second part can be tried with various combinations or with the help of clues posted here or with brute force or with the script

Don't lose patience. Keep trying.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 18, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> help with zip please..
> Can I get the character space and the number of letters?
> Or viraniac's script.
> 
> Brute-forcing since 10pm last night, non-stop, and what i get is 17 days remaining??



try viraniac's script.. it works.. 


Spoiler



first it creates a sort of rainbow table then tries out all the combinations from the table unless it succeeds..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

i m losing patience now... huh


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

staticsd is not online.

So digit planning to post the clues @  3 PM ?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

i am going to be offline for 5.30 hours... hope they will release the clue at least before that... will be back online by evening and will start cracking...


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

@Mukul - Viraniac's script has been removed by the moderator.
You have it?


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually no script is needed for the answer.....

just go to any online morse code translater site and try different combinations.....
Clue 1 : two words (2,7)
Clue 2 : the second word is related to the picture
Clue 3 : '|' it separates the two words....

When I was doing this I got that word but was not knowing about the zip file, I was putting the word on the url....


----------



## Neo (Jun 18, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> help with zip please..
> Can I get the character space and the number of letters?
> Or viraniac's script.
> 
> Brute-forcing since 10pm last night, non-stop, and what i get is 17 days remaining??


its a 2+7 letter/ number word all in lower case.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 18, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> @Mukul - Viraniac's script has been removed by the moderator.
> You have it?



check ur pm


----------



## staticsid (Jun 18, 2011)

Not before 6


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 18, 2011)

damn! 6!!!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 18, 2011)

6????????....Aw!.....


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 18, 2011)

isn't this funny. Staticsid only said 6 not 6pm or something. Be prepared for the delay!!!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 18, 2011)

Rightly said Viraniac.....


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting waiting waiting....!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

The checkpoint - through the road, although I had a glimpse earlier.
And thanks to all those who helped me.
 Thanks ViRaNiAc for your script,
Thanks to suyog33, Cybertronics,tmanikandan,mukul_rockstar and jaiho. and @******


----------



## hari1 (Jun 18, 2011)

how to solve the piano clue???


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

@hari1 check previous entries here -*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/141479-digit-ctc-iii-discussion-thread-4.html


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

staticsid sir is finally online 

@staticsid At what time can we expect the clue?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

Spoiler



My my aren't you the early bird. Or even an eager beaver. Be here by 18.00 Hrs.



posted on the 2nd checkpoint..

which means i can only solve it tmrw mornin


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2011)

Need help with geek chic set crossword. The letters ATM don't make sense, any more hints?

Sorry for annoying you guys, but crosswords are something my mind doesn't accepts.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

Achuth said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



staticsid posted that already. YOu shouldv'e known they are almost always a bit late.
But it was good for me 

@SyGeek - what exactly are you talking about?
For the crossword, just open any regular digit issue, and lookup the contents, you will find all the answers except one. Just sort by the number of letters provided in the crossword hints and see what fits.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2011)

@sidbond_patna: I'm talking about across - 11. geek chic set blah blah..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

It's literal rearrangement of "chic set"


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2011)

Clues out?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

i've downloaded more than 10 movies since the last checkpoint...where is the new clue..is there any time gap between us and digit team...??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

clue plz...........


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2011)

Now I am becoming the Angry Bird!!
The reasons behind the Delaying in the clues will be the most read part if Ctc gets a wiki page.
What u say?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

It's 18:18

Where's the clue?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Its already 18.00 Hrs. !


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

18:30 ...and i'm loosing faith in ctc...


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

18:33 am LEAVING


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Clue Posted.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

its on guys


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

confused on step 1!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Stuck


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Stuck !


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

i know what it is related to....cant seem to find the correct word though....any hints guys??


----------



## staticsid (Jun 18, 2011)

So quiet here...

Do i smell some braincells burning


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah you do


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

@staticsid: yep

has any1 cleared the first one????


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

nope!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

what IS it?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

me too online... in the game...


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

finally got the ans...

now its pic connect 3


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

uhh special spot anyone?

no..."special secret land to be precise"


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> finally got the ans...
> 
> now its pic connect 3



any Hint please..


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

hmmm
find the clue given to u by digit

pic connect 3 cleared....


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Any hidden code @ Pic ?

Any hidden code @ Pic ?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> hmmm
> find the clue given to u by digit
> 
> pic connect 3 cleared....



where??in mag..or in clue pages...any other hint..?


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2011)

Please help wid the nuke one...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

@staticsid
the cheat sheet isn't updated...


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

clinton said:


> Please help wid the nuke one...



u cleared "cheat sheet" ...??


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Any one interested in helping us?


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 18, 2011)

whats a cheat sheet?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> whats a cheat sheet?



i accidentally stumbled upon a cheat sheet - its got hints for all the clues, except, its only been updated to checkpoint 2...

have u solved the nuclear explosion one by any chance? a little hint would be much appreciated..


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 18, 2011)

No,I dint.Still trying.I tried 'Nuclear Arms Race' its years...but no good.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 18, 2011)

passed the first 2 clues ... nw on the 3rd one


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

onyone crossed the cheshire cat yet??


----------



## clinton (Jun 18, 2011)

I dont knw what cheat sheet u r talking abt buddy.I am stuck at the 1st clue on the 2nd checkpnt.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

I am too at the cheat sheet. Doesn't seem updated though, hard-refresh doesn't work always.??

Any clues?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

clinton said:


> I dont knw what cheat sheet u r talking abt buddy.I am stuck at the 1st clue on the 2nd checkpnt.



its second clue after second checkpoint..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

dude the clue is the picture itself, just think what it is, how it occurrs


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone crossed the cheshire cat yet??


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

Found the hint to the checkpoint 2 clue. Still can't seem to find the correct answer....


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

ANyone HElp with the cheat sheet clue pls


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 18, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> dude the clue is the picture itself, just think what it is, how it occurrs



Perfect clue for the first challenge...

anyone know whats hard-refreshing?

How can i get the next question after the cheat sheet???


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 18, 2011)

Spoiler



guess we have to hard refresh all earlier clue links??? any hints???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Perfect clue for the first challenge...
> 
> anyone know whats hard-refreshing?
> 
> How can i get the next question after the cheat sheet???


If you are using Firefox, hit ctrl + F5 to hard refresh.

And to anyone on the cheatsheet, someone found that a week ago. That's not the correct answer AFAIK.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> If you are using Firefox, hit ctrl + F5 to hard refresh.
> 
> And to anyone on the cheatsheet, someone found that a week ago. That's not the correct answer AFAIK.



Well,that aint revealing anything more though.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

whats the hard refresh thingy going on....can anyone explain.....i am stuck 4 clues after the first one - nuclear explosion one


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Any hints for the pic clue ?

As it takes me to the cheat sheet ? Anything to do with the cheatsheet ?

Or any code hidden in pic ?


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

@tmanikandan - which pic are you talkin abt?


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 18, 2011)

Please give some clue on the nuclear one ..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

plz give hint for the 1st qstn...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone else hit the loop?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Nuclear one after checkpoint 2

First clue after checkpoint 2


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

hey... what to do with the cheat sheet... ? i dont get a bit...?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

FYI, Cheat sheet is not a clue!!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> FYI, Cheat sheet is not a clue!!


+1 yea dont waste your time in it


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

you mean to say that cheat sheet is a dummy page... we should solve the prev pic in a different way?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

Pic connect 3 YEah...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

saras said:


> you mean to say that cheat sheet is a dummy page... we should solve the prev pic in a different way?



Not exactly dummy but its nt the answer


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone got past the Cheshire cat one?


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

yup....got past the cheshire one......stuck after it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> anyone got past the Cheshire cat one?


I did. But I think there are two answers to this one, like last time.

I ended up on the wrong link.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

Unable to find a connect on the cheshire cat one...


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

@ishu - can you PM me with which path did you take on the cheshire one?


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

harshk360_me said:


> @ishu - can you PM me with which path did you take on the cheshire one?



There are two paths? I thought the 2 links were connected...


Edit : LOL, found it..... Hadn't even tried them.


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Not exactly dummy but its nt the answer



can you please tell me what i have to do in cheat sheet page...? totally stuck.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear Saras,

Cheat sheet is not a clue!

Regards,
Kunal Dharamsi


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool, found the loopback. XD


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

Xankill3r said:


> Cool, found the loopback. XD



hey u stuck at loop or found the correct ans?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

what to do at the cheat sheet??


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 18, 2011)

Guyz....please give a hint for the first clue....i found the digit hint....but can't make up anything from it.....PLEASE....


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> hey u stuck at loop or found the correct ans?



Still stuck. -.-"


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

Cheat sheet number 2
woooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> Cheat sheet number 2
> woooohoooo!!!!


How                             ?


----------



## Suhas (Jun 18, 2011)

stuck at cheshire clue.....decoded everything (well not sure if I did since could not decode the nose and mouth)....not able to connect the clues I got to go forward....


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm stuck on the nuclear one. Please help people.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

Are the QR's right there?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

okay, once and for all people! "thou shall find the answers at the source"


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 18, 2011)

I know that. I found it but am unable to decode it.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 18, 2011)

i reached
And miles to go before you sleep!
i cant find anything useful here other than me a nerd in strong letters..
now what to do.. checked the thread but no sucess in my hands


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

i got the cheat sheet 1... but unable to solve it........... in need of help.... SOS.........


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 18, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> okay, once and for all people! "thou shall find the answers at the source"



yeah....me too.....found it....but am unable to decode it....plz HELP..


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

Help me in Knock knock clue.....or is it a loop..??


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Stuck in Chesricat clue....

The decoder says No Bar Code Found When I submit the query thru PC


Is the code working properly on phone ?


----------



## saras (Jun 18, 2011)

hey........... picture connect 3


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

i think no one completed the qr code clue...has anyone???


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone on the rebus page?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone completed the QR Code ?

I am trying it in PC and it says NO BAR CODE FOUND


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm in Amritsar atm with airtel 2G net. I need my home PC to do the chesire cat -.-


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

tmanikandan said:


> Has anyone completed the QR Code ?
> 
> I am trying it in PC and it says NO BAR CODE FOUND




Twist !


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

no....just finished the qr. on to the next one...


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

Xankill3r said:


> anyone on the rebus page?



ya me on it...have u found something??


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> ya me on it...have u found something??



still stuck...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2011)

Stuck on the first clue in the second checkpoint, tried f*****n, but it led me to a cheat sheet, which I think isn't a clue. Even looked up the image location and searched for the term which led me to a Wikipedia page concerning the term. Tried each word in that page which looked as an answer but...*sigh*..nothing.

I guess CTC is just not for me, you guys are completing it easily, meh..

On a side note, why not use IRC for the discussion. Instant answers, though I'm not referring it as a permanent source but it would be better when an instant reply is needed.

*webchat.freenode.net/ Channel - #krow


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

i am on a clue where i dont think anyone has reached


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Tejas..

Twist the Code ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

harshk360_me said:


> i am on a clue where i dont think anyone has reached


And what is that?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

harshk360_me said:


> i am on a clue where i dont think anyone has reached



where????

and pls help me with rebus clue..?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 18, 2011)

any1 on knock knock?????


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 18, 2011)

the one which concerns "3 languages"......anyone thr?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

plz help with the barcode...


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 18, 2011)

dude has any1 got past the loop ....plz help


----------



## nithishr (Jun 18, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> any1 on knock knock?????



Me stuck in there for some time.. Took the alternate path & it resulted in a loop..
Any hints on how 2 solve this level?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 18, 2011)

what is the rebus clue?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> what is the rebus clue?



after the knock knock...where r u at??



nithishr said:


> Me stuck in there for some time.. Took the alternate path & it resulted in a loop..
> Any hints on how 2 solve this level?



hey u reached rebus??


----------



## nithishr (Jun 18, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> after the knock knock...where r u at??
> 
> 
> 
> hey u reached rebus??



Nope 
Stuck in the knock knock clue...
Can u give a hint for it?


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Leaving this Now ! *Banging Head*
Tired of Trying !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2011)

Help?


> Stuck on the first clue - second checkpoint, tried f*****n, but it led me to a cheat sheet, which I think isn't a clue. Even looked up the image location and searched for the term which led me to a Wikipedia page concerning the term. Tried each word in that page which looked as an answer but...*sigh*..nothing.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

yaar plz somebody help with the barcode....... stuck  how to go home??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 18, 2011)

Some one give hint on knock knock clue


----------



## Suhas (Jun 18, 2011)

hey...can anyone help with chesire clue. I have decoded the QR code but not able to connect the clues...Any hints what the final word(s) is ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 18, 2011)

Stuck on Bar Code...


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

everyone who is asking ....FOr knock knoc clue....pls use google.com and u will find the answer on the results page .... #googleZindabaad


----------



## Suhas (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys all of you who are at knock knock or at rebus....you are at the wrong page...there is a deviation at Cheshire grin page......need to find the correct path from there...


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 18, 2011)

big guns


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

plz help guys....stuck on barcode from very long !! plz give hints except seeing the source code


----------



## rohit khune (Jun 18, 2011)

can any one give me hint about picture connect 3???


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 18, 2011)

anyone reach let's bring out the big guns?



Suhas said:


> Guys all of you who are at knock knock or at rebus....you are at the wrong page...there is a deviation at Cheshire grin page......need to find the correct path from there...



how come you're so sure?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

from long  i m askign help abt the barcode....will nyone help??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 18, 2011)

Is anyone here familiar with INTERCAL??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> anyone reach let's bring out the big guns?
> 
> 
> 
> how come you're so sure?


I've solved big guns.


----------



## Suhas (Jun 18, 2011)

now I am going crazy ....went thru 2 different paths from cheshire page and both are wrong....can anyone confirm if there are 3 paths from this page....and I must confess...this is a good CTC.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2011)

> Stuck on the first clue - second checkpoint, tried f*****n, but it led me to a cheat sheet, which I think isn't a clue. Even looked up the image location and searched for the term which led me to a Wikipedia page concerning the term. Tried each word in that page which looked as an answer but...*sigh*..nothing.


Err..why am I being ignored?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

Suhas said:


> now I am going crazy ....went thru 2 different paths from cheshire page and both are wrong....can anyone confirm if there are 3 paths from this page....and I must confess...this is a good CTC.



is rebes clue also on loop..??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 18, 2011)

yep its a programmin language


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 18, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I've solved big guns.



Is it after the cheshire clue?


----------



## Suhas (Jun 18, 2011)

piyush2202 said:


> anyone reach let's bring out the big guns?
> 
> 
> 
> how come you're so sure?




bcoz I reached a dead end page....wait... is that a clue ? did you reach that page and proceeded forward ?



sunnyonhunt said:


> is rebes clue also on loop..??


Yeah its a loop...went back to the loop that was before 2nd checkpoint


----------



## nithishr (Jun 18, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Err..why am I being ignored?



Can u please give some info regarding the question u r stuck on?
I will help u..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

bar code rocks!!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 18, 2011)

@sygeek - look at the clue's code
@suhas - me too returned from the extra-ordinary rebus. RIP

What next??

Any clue what the (black old man) has??

@suhas - the source might help you.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 18, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> @sygeek - look at the clue's code
> @suhas - me too returned from the extra-ordinary rebus. RIP
> 
> What next??
> ...



any hint for rebus  ....??pls..


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 18, 2011)

how can anybody claim that the diversion is at the grin???

ya ryt....now is "how many  languages" the correct path??


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> any hint for rebus  ....??pls..


That's a no way out zone.


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 19, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> That's a no way out zone.



still plz provide some hint if you noe the answer


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

can some body help to solve the cheshire grin...?


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 19, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> That's a no way out zone.



like i said, how do you know that, or why do you think that?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 19, 2011)

how many ways are there from cheshire?? i have found 2


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

nithishr said:


> Can u please give some info regarding the question u r stuck on?
> I will help u..


Already quoted dude, please scroll above.



> @sygeek - look at the clue's code


You mean the clue's text? "The race begins". The race for acquiring countries, war? Can't think of any thing else. Is it related with Digit?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@sygeek - the clue's code means the web code. what makes it on the internet

@piyush2202 - because I got a cheerfully greeting banner saying so and leading to nowhere, also congratulating me.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

@aakashanuj 2 ways out. one is right other is loop


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

can any one give me hint about 'The race begins' i.e. First clue after checkpoint ???


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @aakashanuj 2 ways out. one is right other is loop



I followed two paths-1 led me to the loop & another to rebus.. Is there a 3rd path?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 19, 2011)

@nitish...plz pm the details of the levels...i think there are three diversions


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 19, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> @sygeek - the clue's code means the web code. what makes it on the internet
> 
> @piyush2202 - because I got a cheerfully greeting banner saying so and leading to nowhere, also congratulating me.



ok 
all i can say is that this is Digit CTC and looks can be deceptive


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

@sysgeek check out the source of the page..


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 19, 2011)

anyone on the "You are Very Very Close" page?


----------



## krichik2811 (Jun 19, 2011)

can any1 pls help me with the cheshire cat clue??
i want the looped path


----------



## staticsid (Jun 19, 2011)

Suhas said:


> now I am going crazy ....went thru 2 different paths from cheshire page and both are wrong....can anyone confirm if there are 3 paths from this page....and I must confess...this is a good CTC.



Thank you


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

i deciphered the bar code... what to do next... help plz........ SOS............


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

plz help wid picture connect 3


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> plz help wid picture connect 3


I found a pattern in the state they were born, but couldn't come up with an answer. Help!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

I am @ Loop 

Do I need to travel in Knock Knock Route or it will also result in loop ?


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jun 19, 2011)

@ishu gupta...........plz check your pm


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 19, 2011)

any hint for the cheshire cat......????


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

As far I know, 2 paths are there from cheshire cat...

Went in 1st and ended in loop..

Somebody spoke about the third answer here ( Not sure about the third answer )

So travelling on the 2nd path...


----------



## debu90 (Jun 19, 2011)

hints for 'big guns'............


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone COMPLETELY solved CTC3 yet?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@piyush2202 was right.
once again, like we said in board examinations - no optional questions - "all compulsory".

Good CTC. Well I'm almost halfway to baldness after all those split-hair moments.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 19, 2011)

Hint for rebus clue.."rip"...help...


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

hint for barcode plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Has anyone COMPLETELY solved CTC3 yet?



have u?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> have u?


No. Everyone's stuck.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 19, 2011)

at the hint one?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

help me wid Cheshire grin


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

knock knock........?   mumbo jumbo..........? head spinning............


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

help me wid Cheshire grin


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Does the Cheshirecat has 3 answers ?

I know 2 out of which one ends in loop


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@piyush2202 - check your pm.



sidbond_patna said:


> @piyush2202 - check your pm.



Check your pm, check your pm.

@tmanikandan - you might want to try all, then you will know that there are no optional paths, but you have to walk on all of them to move ahead.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

plzzz 
help me wht to do with tht barcode????????????????
on website barcode reader it says no barcode found


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@ utkarsh007 - check your pm.

@ suyog33 - reread the QR code's page. Everything readable is not always visible. Try making everything visible, then you'll get what you need to do with the bar codes.

@saras - pm me with your questions. I am not too far ahead.

Anyone here passed the "language" test??
Need help with the rearrangement.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Any clues for knock knock ?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

With lot of combinations able to reach the next RE Bus clue..

Two answers resulted in loop and in end..

So have to figure out the 3rd path


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

reached cheatsheet part 2. vision's blurred.


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

solved knock knock and complx mumbo jumbo..............  any way out..........

oops............   dead  end...........


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 19, 2011)

Stuck on the languages clue. 
I figured out all three languages.but can't figure out the format of the next answer.
tried almost all combinations -none seems to work.

has anyone solved it?

@staticsid-Is the next clue up?


----------



## braindead (Jun 19, 2011)

Third path in Qr? 
Push me there please


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

Cracked the code!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Any help for the  3rd path ?


----------



## braindead (Jun 19, 2011)

^^how will you go..?


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 19, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> Cracked the code!



Congrats


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

Im gonna go sleep..
Rack your brains people! will come back to help tomorrow...


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats Haunted Guy


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

Completed.


----------



## diabolicdude (Jun 19, 2011)

Even i Cracked the Code


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

diabolicdude said:


> Even i Cracked the Code


Cool. Congrats.


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

how to bring out the big guns....?


----------



## braindead (Jun 19, 2011)

Dang...
Dead end congratulations... is this a clue or?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

after cheshire grin am at complex mumbo jumbo .. is this is the correct path??


----------



## KDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

I am @ cheshire Cat...

I have found 2 answers... One has ended in a loop.. 2nd one is knock knock!

is there a third way?

Is knock knock the right way ?

help...


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 19, 2011)

i think there is a 3rd qr code... all others r loops!!!!

but cnt arrange it properly.. i need hlp .. statitc cn u help.. actually got stuck very well.. a whole n8 is wasted


----------



## markerOne (Jun 19, 2011)

stuck @ cheshire cat clue...


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

Screwed by the family. PC was simply unplugged at 3:14. S#!*. WHy was it to happen?...

Cracked CTCIII!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 19, 2011)

that's sad....


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel like $h**. Why did he unplug without even asking??? Why?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

@sidbond. I can understand. My parents did the same thing but at 1am


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@viraniac - I was hell close. the last step. just the last url was what was left then, which I did now at 7....


----------



## KDroid (Jun 19, 2011)

My parents did the same thing @ 11 pm ! 

And now I have to leave for my coaching!!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@all - for people stuck at the rebus.
The 1st picture is symbolical, while the 2nd can be taken literally.

Team Digit, please make the contest a bit more parent-friendly next year. That way everyone has even chances, the kids, the late-teens and the rents themselves too.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

@sidbond so rebus is the correct path?/


----------



## markerOne (Jun 19, 2011)

@achuth

Rebus led me to a dead end and congratulated me... so better skip it.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@markerOne and achuth - looks can be deceptive. Make sure you get what's inside!!

@viraniac done!!!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

@markerone @sidbond im thru tht page


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

@sidbond check ur pm


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats the link btw those two pics from Qr code ?

One resulted in Loop
Other resulted in Dead End...

Do we have a 3rd answer ?


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 19, 2011)

does rebus have a dead end or there is some twist?? plz gv hint


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

twist 
which will eventually turn into a dead end


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

@ Achuth

A Wrong Turn ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah ..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@ Achuth. don't make it this easy for 'em. Not everyone returns the favor!!
@all - PLease use the cheat sheet 2. and look what's working behind what you see.

BTW, how many here have completed CTC III.
10??
When does Digit reply back?? or atleast confirm delivery??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

Finally hit checkpoint. Thanks to all especially Sidbond, Ishu, etc who helped me.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Finally hit checkpoint. Thanks to all especially Sidbond, Ishu, etc who helped me.



You have a long way to go ..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry by checkpoint I meant that I cracked the code!!!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@viraniac - As I said no need to thank. I just returned some old favour of yours. "hit checkpoint"????

@viraniac - Good job. Congratulations. PM me what you email. I need to confirm the checkpoints.

How many here have cracked the code?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

I am stuck here @ rebus...

Trying hard


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@tmanikandan  - rebus is simple. It's intuitive. You will get a lot of reference to it on the 51st or 52nd page of this discussion.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 19, 2011)

Finished !!!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Oops...

Cleared..At Big guns ...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

How many have cracked the code?

I think the number of people is near abt 7 to 10.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 19, 2011)

Still stuck on the page after rebus...


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> How many have cracked the code?
> 
> I think the number of people is near abt 7 to 10.



3 including Ishu and HauntedGuy solved it in the morning @4 when dad unplugged my pc and walked away.

I think 5-6 today who have reported it done.

More who are guests here may have completed,

So 10-15??


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

Cracked the Code !! 

Thanks a lot Achuth  
and everyone who helped me  !



sidbond_patna said:


> 3 including Ishu and HauntedGuy solved it in the morning @4 when dad unplugged my pc and walked away.
> 
> I think 5-6 today who have reported it done.
> 
> ...



Add a few more


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats to all who completed. I guess I may not win now but at least want to finish the race.

Any hint for Picture connect 3? I tried reverse image search, found a pattern in the countries they were born but couldn't come up with an answer.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

How many gift the digit guys have? I mean how many people can be winners?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@sygeek - As Page94 said, you will have the right to brag about it. Think of the first person and his strongest and longest association. Wiki the second person and find if he has the same association.
Spoiler: Use Ctrl+F


@viraniac - I think 10 maybe. Check your fb.

@Tejas - Already added all those who Pm'ed me.  lol.


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 19, 2011)

Can any1 help me with the page after the rebus?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

At Close


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@vickysingh - don't reveal here. Edit your post. Now.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> @sygeek - As Page94 said, you will have the right to brag about it. Think of the first person and his strongest and longest association. Wiki the second person and find if he has the same association.
> Spoiler: Use Ctrl+F
> 
> 
> ...


They have "7" common between the years, but still I tried all kind of patterns, didn't help. Can you tell me what kind of association, their professions vary a lot, thus I can't take a match between them.

I mean, if all of them would have been founders of any company, I could have calculated their years as a Founder. But they are - F****** -> D******* -> A***** -> S******** -> P********.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> They have "7" common between the years, but still I tried all kind of patterns, didn't help. Can you tell me what kind of association, their professions vary a lot, thus I can't take a match between them.



Man that one was too easy...i did it in few seconds


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Man that one was too easy...i did it in few seconds


Everyone's "Thinking" varies.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@sygeek - pm me


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 19, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Everyone's "Thinking" varies.



think about the common thing between 1st and 3rd pic forget about the others.....


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 19, 2011)

For very very close, i've checked the "hints" page. Asks me to look elsewhere.
Have previous pages with white text been updated?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it, thanks guys. Everytime I get stuck on a clue and you guys help me out with a hint, I'm like, WTF?! How the hell did I miss that, I was so damn close.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@all -  Don't just look at what is shown to you. demand more from the page by looking at everything it contains.
How can I reply to 7 messages in a minute.
Patience is a virtue folks.


----------



## aakashanuj.iitkgp (Jun 19, 2011)

guys, plz help with the languages.....wr can i find the langauges and of what type??? therez nothin in the source code and also why oes it say "3  are there but 2 will do "????


----------



## jaiho (Jun 19, 2011)

Cracked The Code 3 !


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

cracked the code........... yeppee...........

thanks to all those who helped me............


----------



## staticsid (Jun 19, 2011)

So how's everyone doing? Some are doing well and some are struggling looks like, so I think it's time for some help...

Here are some things that may help:

Look within each and every page carefully. And i mean EVERY page of this leg. Pages that are there to help you as well.

Loops making your head spin? Try and plot a map on paper from one html to the other, might just help to see clearly.

As for languages, most of you know just two are needed. Try combinations. Hint:conjunction


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

oohooo - Staticsid used the same word as I did in my PM's...

@Staticsid - do we get a confirmation mail back?


----------



## jaiho (Jun 19, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> oohooo - Staticsid used the same word as I did in my PM's...
> 
> @Staticsid - do we get a confirmation mail back?



Staticsid might have access to your PMs...


----------



## piyush2202 (Jun 19, 2011)

YES!!! I Cracked it!! Thanks to sidbond, Viraniac, harshk360_me, and everyone else who gave indirect, covert, or helpful suggestions!


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@jaiho - check fb.

lolwut??

@piyush2202 - Conratulations, you have cracked CTCIII, pat yourself!!!!


----------



## prateek (Jun 19, 2011)

anyone plz help wid one word fr Sachin...


----------



## Xankill3r (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, finally made it. 
Thanks to all for helping me around


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Got it, thanks guys. Everytime I get stuck on a clue and you guys help me out with a hint, I'm like, WTF?! How the hell did I miss that, I was so damn close.



Lol, happens..


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeppeeee......atlast....CRACKED IT.....thnx to all those who helped me.... especially viraniac....thnx Dude...!


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 19, 2011)

prateek said:


> anyone plz help wid one word fr Sachin...




refer wikipedia...... put ur answer in lowercase..........


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

I think 25 people are through the game.


----------



## smartvishnusr (Jun 19, 2011)

i got it


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 19, 2011)

@sidbond_patna

i think ur pm is full.......


help me with the third qr code.....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm at cheshire clue, found 2 paths -> com****** and l**** i.e. mumbo jumbo and knock knock. Are there any other answers?

Mumbo Jumbo says give up, while knock knock hints the same clue as the cheshire one but in a different manner.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> I'm at cheshire clue, found 2 paths -> com****** and l**** i.e. mumbo jumbo and knock knock. Are there any other answers?
> 
> Mumbo Jumbo says give up, while knock knock hints the same clue as the cheshire one but in a different manner.



plzzzzz help me wid QR code


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

@suyog33 CTRL+A might help


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 19, 2011)

@Sygeek 

I m stuck there only....
if u get n e thing pm me......
I got on to the mumbo jumbo but it leads to back i think...


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 19, 2011)

How many clues are there aftr the "languages"???


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

Got it....Thanks to those who all helped and it really tested lateral thinking and more importantly common sense

Digit Rocks


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 19, 2011)

@amit that is the last one


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

cleared the mailbox!!


----------



## sourav1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

what do they mean by
"the very special edition image"
somebody help plz


----------



## Suhas (Jun 19, 2011)

@all can anyone help with Bug guns clue....


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@sourav1234 - the image posted on the page, the thunderbolt image.


----------



## sourav1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

ok wht if i say that i found a page with a volcano...wht do i do with tht? :O


----------



## prateek (Jun 19, 2011)

Where is the movie name given in LCD test page? Read the full page bt nt able to get it.. :: Plz Help Someone ::


----------



## sourav1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

read the top of the pages


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

How many paths are there for the cheshire clue, I found two:
1. Complex Mumbo Jumbo
2. Knock Knock

Are there any more paths?


----------



## sourav1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

@prateek-full page means FULL page


----------



## compsavvy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys
I am stuck on the cheshire cat one. Already cracked c******** and l*** but to no avail

need help


----------



## yash jetwani (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone need help....can PM!


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 19, 2011)

Anyone HEre to help mE...pls...i'm at regus clue....


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

@sunnyonhunt Take the 1st picture symbolically, as in metaphor, and the second one literally.

@Ishu - check pm.

@all - read the hints posted here carefully, and think upon it for a while, rather than asking straightaway. I am offline.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 19, 2011)

Finally that regus clue done... now what to do with big guns...


----------



## Neo (Jun 19, 2011)

please someone help me with the QR code . . . Stuck badly.
Read the forum but didn't found anything.


----------



## braindead (Jun 19, 2011)

wohooo
thanks to yash jetwani, sidbond_patna, Ishu Gupta, HauntedGuy, jaiho, diabolicdude, criztle, Aspire, rajat100493


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

plz help me wid cherish cat
i cracked QR code
but dnt knw wht to do


----------



## debu90 (Jun 19, 2011)

somebody help with..'you need a hint' page...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

Results ??


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

Can somebody give a hint to solve the big guns clue? I have found out what that code says but unable to get the answer... Please do help


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

nithishr said:


> Can somebody give a hint to solve the big guns clue? I have found out what that code says but unable to get the answer... Please do help



u just have to find out what the code says......try again.....may be you interpreted it wrong......


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 19, 2011)

@nithishr pm me.....


----------



## debu90 (Jun 19, 2011)

help with 'u r very very close' will be much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

debu90 said:


> help with 'u r very very close' will be much appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you should start searching for hints.....


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 19, 2011)

Languages help please !!!1 is it related to software language or spoken language ?????
please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

@amitsahoo-its software.....


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

How many paths are there for the cheshire clue, I found two:
1. Complex Mumbo Jumbo
2. Knock Knock

Are there any more paths? 
which one is ri8??


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

@suyog - u've to take all the paths to finish the race....


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

Abhishek.R said:


> @suyog - u've to take all the paths to finish the race....



but how many paths r thr???
2??
3??
4??


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

For those who struck

Travel in both the path

Also refer to staticsid post

" So how's everyone doing? Some are doing well and some are struggling looks like, so I think it's time for some help...

Here are some things that may help:

Look within each and every page carefully. And i mean EVERY page of this leg. Pages that are there to help you as well.

Loops making your head spin? Try and plot a map on paper from one html to the other, might just help to see clearly.

As for languages, most of you know just two are needed. Try combinations. Hint:conjunction "

Use the above staticsid post.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

You are very very close!
You need a hint!
What does it mean?


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 19, 2011)

@nitishsr

"Look within each and every page carefully. And i mean EVERY page of this leg. Pages that are there to help you as well."


"Loops making your head spin? Try and plot a map on paper from one html to the other, might just help to see clearly."


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

try searching for hints in all the pages.......


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm.. trying it out one by one..


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 19, 2011)

Did digit reply to anyone's mail who have cracked the code??


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

I din get any replies.....i don't think they have selected the winners....


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

i got a reply. it just said congrats and that  i was first..


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 19, 2011)

@tmanikandan @Abhishek.R  @nithishr   @sidbond_patna   @compsavvy   @sriharsha_madineni  most importantly *@Achuth*

*Thank you all* for your Support that i was finally able to* "CRACK THE CODE"!!!*

CTC and DIGIT Rocks !!

It was like a multishot rocket this time !!!


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 19, 2011)

amitsahoo said:


> @tmanikandan @Abhishek.R  @nithishr   @sidbond_patna   @compsavvy   @sriharsha_madineni  most importantly *@Achuth*
> 
> *Thank you all* for your Support that i was finally able to* "CRACK THE CODE"!!!*
> 
> ...




help me 
m stuck on rebus


----------



## nithishr (Jun 19, 2011)

Cracked The Code!!! Thanks to all those who helped.. Replying to PMs, posts in the thread, etc... Thanks a lot!!

PS: PM me if anyone needs help...



suyog33 said:


> help me
> m stuck on rebus



The first word is symbolic of something.. I know u know it.. Its that only.. The second word is a synonym of the word in the picture..


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

hauntedguy said:


> i got a reply. It just said congrats and that  i was first..



congrats!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> i got a reply. it just said congrats and that  i was first..


Congratulations!


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 19, 2011)

Anybody else got replies?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> i got a reply. it just said congrats and that  i was first..


Congrats. 



Abhishek.R said:


> Anybody else got replies?


I didn't.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 19, 2011)

i m on language clue...any one help me pls...


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

*CTC III Winner - HauntedGuy*

Well, we're done here. Anyone having any problems should refer to the previous pages. This thread will now serve as a manual to CTC III.

_Coming soon - *CTC IV*_


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> i got a reply. it just said congrats and that  i was first..




Congrats buddy !!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2011)

What!!! CTC finished already!!! 
And not even 3 weeks have passed! 
I was still trying to solve!! This time CTC was too short. Not good!!!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 19, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> What!!! CTC finished already!!!
> And not even 3 weeks have passed!
> I was still trying to solve!! This time CTC was too short. Not good!!!


Like your sig.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 19, 2011)

^^ What's the use... I postponed cracking the code till today... because of my exams, and all I saw that CTC is already finished.


----------



## Neo (Jun 19, 2011)

how do i invert the colors of the bar codes.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2011)

paint.net/online paint editors. Mspaint doesn't work here.


----------



## Neo (Jun 19, 2011)

what to do with the knock knock.....
ther's only the heading they have given and the hidden thing.
what to do with it???
since you all have completed please help me.

@Sygeek thanks ....but i did it it before your help.
tell me what to do with the statue image.
and knock knock??


----------



## saras (Jun 19, 2011)

i am back online...
i didnt get any reply for cracking the code...? any body else got...?
once again i thank to all those who helped me in cracking the code through pm and forum... thanks to google, tineye, photo-editor, online morse code decoder, j interpreter, wikipedia and team DIGIT too...


----------



## Neo (Jun 20, 2011)

friends ...where's the cheat sheet 2......???


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 20, 2011)

@HauntedGuy 

Need Help for the language one how amany letters r there in the final word and is it meaningfull.....


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats to all who cracked the code... Including me (finally). Thanks to all who help me in this and bear me. Special Thanks To @saras,@Ishu Gupta,@Tejas.Gupta,@HauntedGuy,@piyush2202,@utkarsh007,@ViRaNiAc!,@sidbond_patna...

Guys can you give me ur contacts e-mails or FB or YAhoo..
BTW mine is sunny@againstthelaw.co.in ,www.facebook.com/sunnyonhunt , twitter-@sunnyonhunt yahoo-wwwdotsunnydotcom.....
i'l help those who still playing from tomorrow.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 20, 2011)

I was in Amritsar so couldn't do much after chesire. I came home right now and I found that people have already finished it. Congrats to you people 

I still want to finish the clue hunt though. Any hints for chesire cat? I found the eyes but can't connect them.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 20, 2011)

somebody plz help me wid  Hi to you too!
is it loop or we have to do something else with that Hi to you to (jackpot, 2+2)


----------



## Neo (Jun 20, 2011)

suyog33 said:


> somebody plz help me wid rebus & Hi to you too!
> is it loop or we have to do something else with that Hi to you to (jackpot, 2+2)
> 
> 
> ...


i'm on rebus.
i think RIP means Rest In Peace.
someone help.

cheatsheet has hints to all clues.

going to sleep now...my eyes are tired
we'll see tomorrow


----------



## Achuth (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats @HauntedGuy


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 20, 2011)

how to keep avatars???.............i don't find "edit avatar" option in user cp.......!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ U cant change it, unless your post reaches 10. You also need to be an active member for atleast a few days, before you can do that.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 20, 2011)

HauntedGuy said:


> i got a reply. it just said congrats and that  i was first..



Congrats!!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

thank you everyone!
still available for PMs 
(i'm not online all day now, mom makes me study , but i'll drop by every once in a while to reply.)


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 20, 2011)

hint for rebus plzzz


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

so far i havent received any email from digit... y.....? except haunted guy any other received any information...... ?


----------



## rv1990 (Jun 20, 2011)

Man .......... the last clue whr i m stuk....
hmmmm...... how can we digitize C-3P0?


----------



## sourav1234 (Jun 20, 2011)

cn any1 plz help me with the crossword?its 2 confusing...
wat is a single male?


----------



## rv1990 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah i have solved the crosswords....



rv1990 said:


> WHR 7HR 15 W1LL 7HR 15 W4Y.......
> 
> 
> pLZ help me break d code!
> ...


----------



## Neo (Jun 20, 2011)

Oooyeahhhhhhhhh.......
me too cracked it.


----------



## piyush1992 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey rohan how did u go to crossword i am still wondering for the lcd movies name

@ rv 1990 help me with lcd movies name

@rv 1990 waiting for reply
thanks in advance


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> Congrats to all who cracked the code... Including me (finally). Thanks to all who help me in this and bear me. Special Thanks To @*SARAS*,@Ishu Gupta,@Tejas.Gupta,@HauntedGuy,@piyush2202,@utkarsh007,@ViRaNiAc!,@sidbond_patna...
> 
> Guys can you give me ur contacts e-mails or FB or YAhoo..
> BTW mine is sunny@againstthelaw.co.in ,Sunny Arora | Facebook , twitter-@sunnyonhunt yahoo-wwwdotsunnydotcom.....
> i'l help those who still playing from tomorrow.



welcome buddy...


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

@sunnyonhunt: welcome buddy.

new post:
i hope more than 20 might have cracked the code so far.... y team D is not announcing the winners and prizes...? unfair.... my worn out neurons need some treat...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 20, 2011)

@saras  They won't announce it now. You will see result in the next issue of digit probably. Thats what they did last time.


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

@viraniac: but how come hauntedguy alone was informed... atleast they can send us an acknowledgement of the email they receive...


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 20, 2011)

@saras He was informed because he was the first guy who cracked it. Don't worry. Intezaar ka fal meetha hota hai.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

anybody know what the prizes are? 
The geek in me is getting turned on


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

ok guys...
i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...

purely in the order of APPEARANCE...

1. HauntedGuy   3.27 am (19/6/2011)
2. IshuGupta      3.47
3. Diabolicdude   3.49
4. Sidbond_patna7.49
5. Viraniac         9.58
6. Achuth          10.19
7. Teja_Gupta    10.29
8. Jaiho             11.33
9. Saras             11.44
10.Piyush2202     12.02
11.Xankill3r         12.11
12.Abhishek.r      12.12
13.Tmanikandan   13.14
14.Braindead       16.29
15.Amitsahoo       20.27
16.Nithishr          20.52
17.Sunnyonhunt  00.43 (20/6/2011)
18.Royaltarun     03.05
19.Win32trojan   03.15
20.Sygeek

correct me if i have missed some body... i believed they yelled as soon as they cracked... including guests... i think the count may go to circa 30....


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> 1. HauntedGuy   3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> ...




Perfect !  
Lets see the Digit's Final list...any mod online ?


----------



## Achuth (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> 1. HauntedGuy   3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> ...



also win32.trojan cracked the code at like 3.15 on 20/6/11
he dint shout it out .. but did tell me 

@saras nice work


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> 1. HauntedGuy   3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> ...



Holy Cow.....THanks Saras...this is perfect. #Win


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

@achuth:  tnx... correctd...

what about sygeek...?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

^Finished, although a day later.


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

how many prizes do we have...? any guess?
Since this is 10th anniversary... may be 10 (deci) or only 2 (binary) or 16 (hexa)...?


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks to saras for the good work......!....


----------



## Neo (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> purely in the order of APPEARANCE...
> ...




hey ....where's the LIKE button.




real gooooood work.....so i was 18th on the list.


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Work Saras.

We have to wait for the official list.

Regarding Prizes - It states "If you are among the first few" - Would it be given to the Top 20 or to the Top 30 ?

Also everyone who cracked will be featured in digit ?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

imagine how hard it would be if we couldn't use google...:glass-rollingeyes:


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

did you seel at last url...
'*If you are among the first few to send the correct answer, you stand to win something and of course be featured in Digit*!'

they say you win "something". so... is it like, they themself dont know what to give? 
also they say "featured in Digit"... if they didnt contact us, how will they feature us? simply they feature our login names...? i dont think so!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 20, 2011)

> *Winners of CTC II*
> 
> *1st Place* - Kishan Bagaria (Amkette Flash TV)
> *2nd Place* - Devrath N D (Amkette Wireless Keyboard)
> ...


15 winners last time.


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

@royal.tarun: ya... like button is missing... may be team D dont like their work being done by us... 

@IshuGupta: a moment u scared me man... i read it as winners of CTC III...

do u think this time also they will give the same products...? being 10th anniversary it should be some thing spl... like.... Apple iPad2, HTC Incredible S, Samsung Galaxy S II or Nexus S, Sony Ericsson Xperia Play, BenQ VW2420H etc... Any thing from DroolMaal is appreciated... what do you say people?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> do u think this time also they will give the same products...? being 10th anniversary it should be some thing spl... like.... Apple iPad2, HTC Incredible S, Samsung Galaxy S II or Nexus S, Sony Ericsson Xperia Play, BenQ VW2420H etc... Any thing from DroolMaal is appreciated... what do you say people?




All this stuff cost 20k+ (except the monitor). Last years prizes were less than 1k.


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 20, 2011)

You have reached a dead end!

wht next??
stuck on dead end
tried asking for hints  but


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> All this stuff cost 20k+ (except the monitor). Last years prizes were less than 1k.



jus kidding... 



suyog33 said:


> You have reached a dead end!
> 
> wht next??
> stuck on dead end
> tried asking for hints  but



i gave you enough hints... not able to...? do i have to directly give the answer...?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 20, 2011)

DIGIT!
Please please please pleaaase send me an iPad 2.
THANX!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2011)

Consolation prizes to everyone who solved will be great, I'm in real need of a new flash drive ATM.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 20, 2011)

@hauntedguy. I don't think thats in the list. I don't think they will even give you a raspberry pi.

@sygeek You won't want digit to send you a pd. My pd died in 5 days when it arrives to me that also after emailing to them for nearly 25 days!


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 20, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @hauntedguy. I don't think thats in the list. I don't think they will even give you a raspberry pi.
> 
> @sygeek You won't want digit to send you a pd. My pd died in 5 days when it arrives to me that also after emailing to them for nearly 25 days!



hahaha....OMG...Hope Digit Sudher gya hoga ab tak


----------



## saras (Jun 20, 2011)

leave it guys... we enjoyed cracking... thats it...
@viraniac: if at all i would have participated in CTC II and got a pd that died in 5 days, i would not even tried to solve the ctc this time... really u are gr8.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 20, 2011)

@saras I had nothing else to do. Thats why I did it again!


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 20, 2011)

saras said:


> leave it guys... we enjoyed cracking... thats it...
> @viraniac: if at all i would have participated in CTC II and got a pd that died in 5 days, i would not even tried to solve the ctc this time... really u are gr8.



Yeah ...
Last two yrs because of lack of PC and mobile phone(multimedia) i was't able to play it all...now I fully enjoyed it. Crack The Code really Craked my boredom of holidays.

Hey @saras ...What do u Do btw??


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

@sunnyonhunt: "what do u do btw??" u mean to know what?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah well, i know, ive been reading abt the last CTC, but heck, whats the harm in asking for it?


maybe they did 'sudhrofy' , maybe they will make it big this time for their anniversary?
(really dont think so, but im trying to be positive, bear with me people)

Btw, raspberry pie sounds good too


----------



## braindead (Jun 21, 2011)

If i receive anything at all I'm going to put it in a display box.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

saras said:


> @sunnyonhunt: "what do u do btw??" u mean to know what?



means u r student or what??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 21, 2011)

@hauntedguy. Well, they already listed what they are going to give. Check the first post in this thread by kunal.d. It lists what the winners are going to get. Digit guys will decide who will get what prize.


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> means u r student or what??



S... i am... not of student age group... but a student only... PG. to know what profession, crack my signature... 



HauntedGuy said:


> Ah well, i know, ive been reading abt the last CTC, but heck, whats the harm in asking for it?
> 
> 
> maybe they did 'sudhrofy' , maybe they will make it big this time for their anniversary?
> ...



in that case, i am badly in need of a mobile... smart fone would be welcomed.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

Je le pansai, Dieu le guérit. is this ur signature???


surgeon ...


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> Je le pansai, Dieu le guérit. is this ur signature???
> 
> 
> surgeon ...



 not exactly... just a doc.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh...SO U r a GEEKY DOC. !!!


----------



## braindead (Jun 21, 2011)

Offtopic

CTC more than once a year...I think its a good idea. Yes?


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

may be a sort of... btw... what do u do?


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 21, 2011)

saras said:
			
		

> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> purely in the order of APPEARANCE...
> ...



That's some effort buddy!!!!! 

@hottest topic - They got lot of sponsors for this edition, more than any DIGIT edition. Hope that they'll spare us something to drool on.. Plus as consolation, maybe they can add a DIGIT CTC tee for, like, 20 or 25 people.
Now that is an additional demand plus what's already in store..

What say???


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

@sidbond_patna: "DIGIT CTC tee"?  whats that?


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 21, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> That's some effort buddy!!!!!
> 
> @hottest topic - They got lot of sponsors for this edition, more than any DIGIT edition. Hope that they'll spare us something to drool on.. Plus as consolation, maybe they can add a DIGIT CTC tee for, like, 20 or 25 people.
> Now that is an additional demand plus what's already in store..
> ...



That'll b gr8.....

@saras - geeky doc sounds good.....


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

hey.... any of you have any idea what team D will be doing with the products that they receive for testing...? what will they do? they return back or they use for themselves? in later case, i would like to change my profession... 



braindead said:


> Offtopic
> 
> CTC more than once a year...I think its a good idea. Yes?



ya... even i would like to have ctc once a year... may be related to the anniversary issue. but it should be conducted by the month of may and result should be out in june issue...

CTC 4.... i would like to have in a single stretch... no pause between phases... they should wait till most of the readers (mean±2SD) get their copies and should start direct online quiz... may be initial few online questions from exclusive DIGIT book from which we get the link to further online clues... in that way the REAL early bird cracker (p value >0.05) can be identified... also they should keep some tracking mechanism in every url so that the entire sequence of web pages cracked by a geek is kept in check by DIGIT. just getting answer from a cracked person and directly going to the check point / final url can be prevented... what u say guys...?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

@saras Btech .

ctc Tee...yes I want It...


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> @saras Btech .
> 
> ctc Tee...yes I want It...



what is that...?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

I think digit should mention "CHECKPOINT"... even after the new clue is posted in that page...the people who started late had a problem finding check point...what u say guys??



saras said:


> what is that...?



tee is t-shirt 

Hey anyone know any other contests or games like ctc over internet ????


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

how about a lunch / dinner treat for all those who cracked.... under special invitation...?


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

saras said:


> how about a lunch / dinner treat for all those who cracked.... under special invitation...?



Spend Money and reach there...kya Fayda itni mehnat karne kaa.. I want Gifts..


----------



## saras (Jun 21, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> Spend Money and reach there...kya Fayda itni mehnat karne kaa.. I want Gifts..



i said under special invitation... that means you are paid for travelling!
i know it is too much... just thought of.


----------



## sunnyonhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

i Think No one is playing anymore....No PM no Help Post...WOW!!!


----------



## braindead (Jun 21, 2011)

sunnyonhunt said:


> I think digit should mention "CHECKPOINT"... even after the new clue is posted in that page...the people who started late had a problem finding check point...what u say guys??



Didn't know the checkpoint. So sent all the urls.
Thought of even attaching the txt file where i had put all my comments, answers that i tried etc.


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 21, 2011)

*Cracked the code iii*

*CRACKED THE CODE*

@sunnyonhunt , @HauntedGuy ,@braindead , @saras , @Abhishek.R , @sidbond_patna ,  @Harshit Srivastava , @ishu, @tarun, @nithish, @suyog and all that helped me for it truely Thanx for it.........


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 21, 2011)

Digit,please make the consolation prizes to 20ppl this time  ...Atleast a 8Gb pen  LOL!


----------



## prateek (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me in picture connect 3? nt able to get it.. no clue hidden....
Plz plz plz help.. 
any hint will be alright


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 21, 2011)

win32.tr0jan said:


> Digit,please make the consolation prizes to 20ppl this time  ...Atleast a 8Gb pen  LOL!



yeah!!! totally agree with this ........

let's cross our fingers till the next issue of digit........


----------



## Achuth (Jun 21, 2011)

amitsahoo said:


> let's cross our fingers till the next issue of digit........



i think tht will be the august issue .. coz the july issue may hav gone to print


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 21, 2011)

@prateek its very straight forward. Do a reverse image search. you only need to search for 2 or 3 person from the top and you might have the answer.

@hauntedguy I was talking abt raspberry pi not raspberry pie. Its a $25 computer.


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 21, 2011)

What was the first checkpoint as I started lately after 10/06 I havn't seen it.....
was it the url to get morse code, book cover, crossword or any other as u have started earlier you all know it....


----------



## Neo (Jun 21, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @prateek its very straight forward. Do a reverse image search. you only need to search for 2 or 3 person from the top and you might have the answer.
> 
> @hauntedguy I was talking abt raspberry pi not raspberry pie. Its a $25 computer.



what sort of computer is that?


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

oh wow, didnt know that one. thanx/


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 21, 2011)

@royal.tarun. Why don't you just go ahead and google for it.


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 21, 2011)

what do u do hauntedguy? Are u a student or what?

@amrut this thread is for discussion on the Digit's CTC-III contest. If You have any poblem solving it, you can ask here.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> what do u do hauntedguy? Are u a student or what?
> 
> @amrut this thread is for discussion on the Digit's CTC-III contest. If You have any poblem solving it, you can ask here.



yeah, im a student, just got into 12th.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

hoping to get into IIT for computer science..

you're doing M. tech right? which university?


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 21, 2011)

Error:






description

Expected ';'



message

Expected ';'



name

SyntaxError



number

-2146827284

j script error for big guns


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 21, 2011)

*Offtopic*



Why is that my post count is still STUCK at zero?


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 21, 2011)

@suyog - U might have mistyped the code....Try again....


----------



## Neo (Jun 21, 2011)

do someone knows what are ROMS . . . ?


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Offtopic*



Abhishek.R said:


> Why is that my post count is still STUCK at zero?



Posts in this section aren't counted...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 21, 2011)

CRACKED!!!!!!!!!
Though i m late bt still got through CTC III....


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Cracked the code iii*



saras said:


> @sidbond_patna: "DIGIT CTC tee"?  whats that?





saras said:


> what is that...?





sunnyonhunt said:


> I think digit should mention "CHECKPOINT"... even after the new clue is posted in that page...the people who started late had a problem finding check point...what u say guys??
> tee is t-shirt
> Hey anyone know any other contests or games like ctc over internet ????



Yeah* that's a t-shirt* lol



braindead said:


> Didn't know the checkpoint. So *sent all the urls*.
> Thought of even attaching the txt file where i had put all my comments, answers that i tried etc.



Me too did the same, cause I reached the 1st checkpoint late, so didn't know if it was the check point. Actually, I sent them three mails.
Because, haste made me send the first one to :*editir@thinkdigit.com*
Next one without the first checkpoint, with all urls in chronological order,
Last one for my assurance, with the checkpoint.





vickysingh said:


> *CRACKED THE CODE*
> 
> @sunnyonhunt , @HauntedGuy ,@braindead , @saras , @Abhishek.R , *@sidbond_patna *,  @Harshit Srivastava , @ishu, @tarun, @nithish, @suyog and all that helped me for it truely Thanx for it.........



Congrats. And welcome.
Thanks is always received at the other end!!!

Why hasn't digit contacted? It's the third day now


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2011)

all right, those who have completed the CTC no need to chit-chat random stuff in this thread. Only discuss about CTC.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like its time to enable the visitor messages....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 21, 2011)

*CRACKED THE CODE* 
thanxxxx to everyone who helped me ....
@ kunal, Viraniac, vickysing, sindbond, saras and eveyone who helped....... 
*THANXX*


----------



## Suhas (Jun 21, 2011)

Me too Cracked CTC III ... I took a long time to crack it and also long time to post it here.

Thanks to each and every one of you who helped me out with PMs and for posting clues in this forum with extra hints/clues.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Offtopic*



Abhishek.R said:


> Why is that my post count is still STUCK at zero?



Reload your page.


----------



## Who (Jun 21, 2011)

Thread served its purpose, no need to chitchat people keep it clean.


----------



## staticsid (Jun 21, 2011)

Who said:


> Thread served its purpose, no need to chitchat people keep it clean.



It's fine ya... Chit chat away...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2011)

Abhishek.R said:


> Why is that my post count is still STUCK at zero?


 Posts in these sections dont count:
Community Discussions(and its subforums)
Fight Club



win32.tr0jan said:


> Reload your page.



err please dont post anything that gives wrong info.


----------



## David Alvin (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys. i need help in the piano clue. i dnt knw what to do after playing the tunes. can anyone plz help?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ What did you used to play the tunes? You can play the tunes by different input methods.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

David Alvin said:


> hey guys. i need help in the piano clue. i dnt knw what to do after playing the tunes. can anyone plz help?



what does it say at the top of the piano page? 
thats your clue.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 21, 2011)

saras said:


> ok guys...
> i have made a rough list of forum users who did the DanBrownian work of DIGIT...
> 
> purely in the order of APPEARANCE...
> ...



Great work dude... 

By the way looks like this year there wont be too many prizes like last year.. This year, they havent got any sponsors for ctcIII. Last year Amkette had sponsored  if I remember correctly.. They have put empty banners for sponsor in all clue pages unlike last year when they had Amkette banner.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think Digit is still on with the Great Economic Depression!!!
@Viraniac - Actually, raspberry pi *sounds* good.


----------



## Neo (Jun 21, 2011)

nithishr said:


> Great work dude...
> 
> By the way looks like this year there wont be too many prizes like last year.. This year, they havent got any sponsors for ctcIII. Last year Amkette had sponsored  if I remember correctly.. They have put empty banners for sponsor in all clue pages unlike last year when they had Amkette banner.


they can be some good prizes....after all its digit's 10th aniversary


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

Lets hope so....


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 21, 2011)

cracked CTC III
finaly!!!!!!!!!
 
i knw m l88 but i did it    n  I ENJOYED CTC III


----------



## vickysingh (Jun 21, 2011)

Three languages used in the Mumbo Jumbo and Big guns clue and they are joined by a *Conjunction*for any two of them ......


----------



## suyog33 (Jun 22, 2011)

@ viraniac, Ishu, saras, hauntedguy,royal, abhishekh, vicky

Thank you all for your Support that i was finally able to "CRACK THE CODE"!!!

@huantedguy--> check ur pm


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 22, 2011)

code cracked... 
finally..!! i am really thankful to viraniac, sygeek, ant24x7, tmanikandan, Sidbond_patna..


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 22, 2011)

An updated list of those who had cracked the code till yet(may nt be a proper order) ---


1. HauntedGuy 3.27 am (19/6/2011)
2. IshuGupta 3.47
3. Diabolicdude 3.49
4. Sidbond_patna7.49
5. Viraniac 9.58
6. Achuth 10.19
7. Teja_Gupta 10.29
8. Kunal.d
9. Jaiho 11.33
10. Saras 11.44
11.Piyush2202 12.02
12.Xankill3r 12.11
13.Abhishek.r 12.12
14.Tmanikandan 13.14
15.Braindead 16.29
16.Amitsahoo 20.27
17.Nithishr 20.52
18.Sunnyonhunt 00.43 (20/6/2011)
19.Royaltarun 03.05
20.Win32trojan 03.15
21.Sygeek
22.vickysingh
23.Harshit Srivastava
24.suhas
25.suyog33
26.mukul_rokstar
27.utkarsh
plz correct me if anyone is missed out...27 so far...Hope DIGIT recognises all


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 22, 2011)

@mukul - you're welcome


----------



## KDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> An updated list of those who had cracked the code till yet---
> 
> 
> 1. HauntedGuy 3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> ...



You missed out me...  I did not shout it out... I cracked it around 10:30


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 22, 2011)

@kunal.d-- corrected!!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 22, 2011)

@harshit so nw kunal.d shud come 8th after tejas.gupta in the list i guess


----------



## aby geek (Jun 22, 2011)

can istill complete ctc3? pleae hint me on the riddle iam perplexed over it.


----------



## prateek (Jun 22, 2011)

hey wt to do of 'This is it!' one??
"Which languages did you see ahead ? There are three but only two will do..."
there are no languages given there.. wt to do plz guide me...  and i m how far away from d checkpoint plz plz tell me guyzzz


----------



## Achuth (Jun 23, 2011)

@prateek thts the last clue ..


----------



## prateek (Jun 23, 2011)

Really?? thts d last one..?? Hey tell me yar how many links are dere den in d QR code.. I found just d 1 'this is it' n don know hw mny othere links r dere.. in dt


Achuth said:


> @prateek thts the last clue ..


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> All this stuff cost 20k+ (except the monitor). Last years prizes were less than 1k.



its not abt the prize its about achievement!! 
PS: last year i won flash tv that costed around 3k .



ViRaNiAc! said:


> @prateek its very straight forward. Do a reverse image search. you only need to search for 2 or 3 person from the top and you might have the answer.
> 
> @hauntedguy I was talking abt raspberry pi not raspberry pie. Its a $25 computer.



haha i even i thought of pie !! haha


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 23, 2011)

> CTC is back!
> 
> Crack the Code -III
> 
> ...


Found this on FB. Prizes are same as last year


----------



## HauntedGuy (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 23, 2011)

only four???

Anyways the contest was awesome.  

offtopic - what defines an "active member"??


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jun 23, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> An updated list of those who had cracked the code till yet ---
> 
> 
> 1. HauntedGuy 3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> ...



u skipped me. I had completed on the next day when lastleg was on
I had completed it before but i was out of town so....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 23, 2011)

@utkarsh- added ur name..


----------



## jigs (Jun 23, 2011)

Need help with the zip riddle (Do what you gotta do)....stuck on it for 5 days now....nothing seems to work.....


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 23, 2011)

jigs said:


> Need help with the zip riddle (Do what you gotta do)....stuck on it for 5 days now....nothing seems to work.....



its a 2+7 letter word,deeply related to pic. First figure out first two letters by decoding the morse code or try the python script provided by Viraniac.
Also search d thread properly for hints.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 23, 2011)

Prizes are same as last year?Digit!This is your 10th anniv!! And You put puzzles that were pretty lil and now you are giving away same prizes?  

Like *sidbond_patna* said,the game was good


----------



## sygeek (Jun 23, 2011)

For everyone who liked the Challenge, and still has the itch for some more sleepless nights -
*Project Euler [Requires basic knowledge of mathematics and programming].*


----------



## prateek (Jun 23, 2011)

CRACked CTC.. hurrayyy...
bt don knw which were d two checkpoint pages..
None of the pages were marked as Checkpoints.. Hey guyz plz help me i hv to mail d editor nw.......!! any hint will be fyn!!

thnxx tejas for helping me out...!!


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 23, 2011)

first one is the answer to the "If keyboards were what they should be..."

second one is "Type it in a familiar place" (The keypad thingy)


----------



## prateek (Jun 23, 2011)

**rio and *i*it?


win32.tr0jan said:


> first one is the answer to the "If keyboards were what they should be..."
> 
> second one is "Type it in a familiar place" (The keypad thingy)


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

What is *Crack the Code* ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> What is *Crack the Code* ?



A reason to wake up at nights, being a Sherlock Holmes, gaining headaches, cursing our brains for not getting the clue in first few attempts, praising digit company for having employees with such twisted brains and then finally boasting in the end, that YOU FINALLY DID IT!!!


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 24, 2011)

prateek said:


> CRACked CTC.. hurrayyy...
> bt don knw which were d two checkpoint pages..
> None of the pages were marked as Checkpoints.. Hey guyz plz help me i hv to mail d editor nw.......!! any hint will be fyn!!
> 
> thnxx tejas for helping me out...!!




congrats.......Prateek


----------



## prateek (Jun 24, 2011)

thnxx buddy..!!


amitsahoo said:


> congrats.......Prateek


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 24, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> For everyone who liked the Challenge, and still has the itch for some more sleepless nights -
> *Project Euler [Requires basic knowledge of mathematics and programming].*



Will be trying later.
Now into n0tpr0n.
The questions from project euler are easy, as in definition. I found the questions to go difficult gradually as you proceed.
But the challenge is to write the smallest block of code needed and to execute the code in minimum amount of time possible with efficiency!!


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 24, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> Will be trying later.
> Now into n0tpr0n.
> The questions from project euler are easy, as in definition. I found the questions to go difficult gradually as you proceed.
> But the challenge is to write the smallest block of code needed and to execute the code in minimum amount of time possible with efficiency!!



 me too playing notpron ,.. U r on which level? PM


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 24, 2011)

prateek said:


> **rio and *i*it?



bingo!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 24, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> Will be trying later.
> Now into n0tpr0n.
> The questions from project euler are easy, as in definition. I found the questions to go difficult gradually as you proceed.
> But the challenge is to write the smallest block of code needed and to execute the code in minimum amount of time possible with efficiency!!


Notpron..hmm..never heard.

Edit: easy

Edit2: hard


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 24, 2011)

Like always I failed to Crack the Code


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

Like always.. I too! But this I have still not given up. And em still trying. !!!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 25, 2011)

i am on the logo execution can someon help by sharing a  link to a good compiler.
and why does the clue refer to mag crossword pleae give a hint.


----------



## nithishr (Jun 25, 2011)

aby geek said:


> i am on the logo execution can someon help by sharing a  link to a good compiler.
> and why does the clue refer to mag crossword pleae give a hint.


Brute forcing is easier... If u want the compiler, its on their official site.


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jun 25, 2011)

@harshit - level 16


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone who has completed the entire CTC without skipping a single clue, PM me.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Like always I failed to Crack the Code



You never gave CTC a genuine try...


----------



## saras (Jun 25, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Anyone who has completed the entire CTC without skipping a single clue, PM me.




i hope i havent skipped any clue...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 25, 2011)

saras said:


> i hope i havent skipped any clue...



Mee tooo....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

People who have completed CTC, come over at IRC -
| freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) |
| Channel - #krow |
| My Nick name - FusionX |


----------



## 143naina007 (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you plzz help me in this G# C#1 THING I've never heard that tune just a hint ???


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 25, 2011)

The me the real meaning of Crack the Code and what we have to do in it


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jun 25, 2011)

143naina007 said:


> Can you plzz help me in this G# C#1 THING I've never heard that tune just a hint ???



I have the hint for you on my visitor msgs.


----------



## Neo (Jun 25, 2011)

notpron.???
is it good??
and what about pROJECT eULER???

When did these start???
Am i too late for these????


does these too have prizes????
or they are only for fun and knowledge??
i guess not



Scientia Wiz said:


> The me the real meaning of Crack the Code and what we have to do in it



its a competition conducted by digit held every year.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 26, 2011)

i think this is off-topic, but anyways i am still posting this.
I have completed CTC and cracked the answer.zip file's txt my way..[that's obvious]
i have @viraniac's script but i don't know how to use it, anyone who knows how to use it please PM me or reply here.. i want to know how that works.. please..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2011)

*WHOA!! Finally... YEAH... FINALLY.. CRACKED THE CODE!!!*   
haha.. its funny.. since it's I'm too late!!!

But, I am glad I finally did it.

Now for some credits:
I became late to start CTC, because of the exams, and was determined to not to ask for help, so not posted here for clues.
But, hehe... turned out.. I was being too smarty a**.. so had to ask for help thru PM... finally with the help of, HauntedGuy, royal.tarun, and most important, clinton, I was able to CRACK THE CODE!!!!!
Thanks everybody, and congo to digit, for organizing such nerver-wreaking game!


For the record, this was my siggy, while I was cracking the CTC => 
Me cracking CTC:   ->  ->  ->  ->  ->  ->  ->


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *WHOA!! Finally... YEAH... FINALLY.. CRACKED THE CODE!!!*
> haha.. its funny.. since it's I'm too late!!!
> 
> But, I am glad I finally did it.
> ...





congrats Vineet


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 27, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> i think this is off-topic, but anyways i am still posting this.
> I have completed CTC and cracked the answer.zip file's txt my way..[that's obvious]
> i have @viraniac's script but i don't know how to use it, anyone who knows how to use it please PM me or reply here.. i want to know how that works.. please..



did anyone read that post? or at least this one?
if yes please reply then.. i wanna know how it works..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 27, 2011)

@mukul_rockstar

The script is a python script. You need a python interpreter for that. Get Python 2.7 interpreter from python.org. Open command prompt run the following command

> Python code.py >> dict.txt

note: the above assumes that path to your python installation has been setup and the "code.py" is in the current directory.

This will produce a file named "dict.txt" that will contain all possible decodes of the morse code that are of nine characters. You can give that file to any zip cracking program and can crack the zip using dictionary attack.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 27, 2011)

Or you can use, online Morse Code Translator:
CGI Morse Code Translator

@amitsahoo: Thanks!!


----------



## criztle (Jun 27, 2011)

is ctc over?? i left on second checkpoint bcoz of the family holiday ....can i complete it now???


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2011)

criztle said:


> is ctc over?? i left on second checkpoint bcoz of the family holiday ....can i complete it now???


yes, you can complete it.

Thread moved to the new Contest section.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 27, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @mukul_rockstar
> 
> The script is a python script. You need a python interpreter for that. Get Python 2.7 interpreter from python.org. Open command prompt run the following command
> 
> ...



i did the steps you mentionad above vianiac, but the strange thing is that it's creating the list with the beginning character as 'k' instead of the usual 'a', also it's ending prematurely at something from 'y'. hope u fix this soon and reply so that i get to know something new..


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 28, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> i did the steps you mentionad above vianiac, but the strange thing is that it's creating the list with the beginning character as 'k' instead of the usual 'a', also it's ending prematurely at something from 'y'. hope u fix this soon and reply so that i get to know something new..



Its not a bug to fix. The script is not generating the list of all possible 9 character string. Instead, it is generating all possible decoded string for the morse code that is nine character long.

For example, consider a morse code without space be:-

"..." 

Now the possible decodes can be
eee (. . .)
ei (. ..), ie (.. .)
s (...)

If I say that the string is of 2 characters before encrypting than the only possible values in the list can be "ei" and "ie".

I hope this will make things clear.


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

What is the last date for the CTC contest ? I havent read the magazine though rec'd on 7-8th of this month , quite busy month. Get enough time now. Is the contest over ?


----------



## criztle (Jun 28, 2011)

tried every word on "the race begins"..........give me some hint other that which digit gave
can any one help

just got the ans


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 28, 2011)

@critzle look inside the webpage. It contains some hidden clue. Relate the picture with the clue and you will find the answer. Be POSITIVE!!!

@dreatica You can still complete the ctc

If you need any help, just pm me. I will be checking my pm every hour.


----------



## criztle (Jun 28, 2011)

got the ans to the race begins


now stuck barcode ......even tried the link and also cropped them separately

got the bar code

now loki is eating my head

how to solve the rebus

reached dead end.....help


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 28, 2011)

@criztle Everything you need is in the webpage. Take a deep look inside it. If you still have the problem. PM me the specifics rather than posting here.


----------



## criztle (Jun 28, 2011)

kk PMed u

thx for the help


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 28, 2011)

@ criztle Check ur pm. Don't thank me. I am just returning you the favour.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 28, 2011)

price suggestion : For the top 3 - any grand prize
for the rest of them in top 10 - an XBOX 360 controller[for pc]  what say ??


----------



## KDroid (Jun 28, 2011)

Prizes have already been specified!  Check out the first post!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 28, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> @criztle Everything you need is in the webpage. Take a deep look inside it. If you still have the problem. PM me the specifics rather than posting here.



like always.. this time too digit has given us a clue INSIDE THE PAGE..!!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 29, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Prizes have already been specified!  Check out the first post!



I know  thts for the top 3


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

What I guess is..

1: Amkette Flash TV HD

2 & 3rd: Wireless Combo

4th & 5th: Wireless Mouse

5th to 10th : All in one cleaning kit!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Achuth said:
			
		

> for the rest of them in top 10 - an XBOX
> 360 controller[for pc] what say ??


 Its good. But the general Flash Tv gift is also good.

P.S: I want Digit to host an online gaming competition of free Fps games like Urban Terror


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

is it true iphone 5 coming in sept also it has LTE (4G) Compatibility?

can anyone give me hint on last clue or that" u r very close"


----------



## Achuth (Jun 29, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> What I guess is..
> 
> 1: Amkette Flash TV HD
> 
> ...



all in one cleaning kit :O whts the use  lol i don clean my PC


----------



## saras (Jun 29, 2011)

All in one cleaning kit for 5-10th? i remember reading an article in DIGIT some months back, saying the so called "all in one cleaning kits" are useless...


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

hey saras check PM


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 29, 2011)

ctc 3 winners announced . Chek fb page.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Digit would like to congratulate the winners of CTC-III


Why is my name not there ! 
i'm sure there's a mistake 

Consolation Prizes 8,9,10 are missing :-/



thetechfreak said:


> Its good. But the general Flash Tv gift is also good.
> 
> P.S: I want Digit to host an online gaming competition of free Fps games like Urban Terror




Counter strike 1.6 !


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

congratulation to alll....

i would still like to complete it
now can anyone help me with that two languages

my tv has 2 usb port so no need of" flash tv"

Flash TV Buy Flash TV - Flash TV - Amkette


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners. But I have 1 question!

Assuming Kunal Dharamsi is kunal.d, what happened to the people who solved before him?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats to all who won  or atleast managed to CTC.
Viraniac, were you first to Crack it?


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

finally ctc III cracked

was late due to my family holiday otherwise i would have completed way back


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Congratulations to all the winners. But I have 1 question!
> 
> Assuming Kunal Dharamsi is kunal.d, what happened to the people who solved before him?


Got the email wrong? Checkpoints or something?


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 29, 2011)

@viraniac- have u won anything?


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2011)

No, I haven't won anything. I don't care about myself. But there are 4 more guys before kunal.d. Also as already pointed, where are no. 8,9 and 10. I have sent an email to the editor for the same and will tell you guys when I receive a reply.

@thetechfreak The first person who cracked the ctc is haunted guy. I was the 5th as per the list compiled by the ctc players.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 29, 2011)

@viraniac me finishd 6th .. dint win nything
ppl who finishd after us won prices.. but not us.. WTF is happenin??
somthing wrong with the mail we sent ??


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 29, 2011)

@Achuth I have emailed to the editor. Lets wait for the reply.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

I am sure i Did it before Kunal Dharamsi (Kunal.d) and Vipin Kumar ! 
There is surely a mistake 
Even ViRaNiAc! and Achuth did it before all of them


----------



## Achuth (Jun 29, 2011)

> 1. HauntedGuy 3.27 am (19/6/2011)
> 2. IshuGupta 3.47
> 3. Diabolicdude 3.49
> 4. Sidbond_patna7.49
> ...



 okay this myt be  a rough list... but no many ppl cant crack it if they r not in the forums.. and they cant resist to shout out if they finish it ..can they??


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Achuth said:


> okay this myt be  a rough list... but no many ppl cant crack it if they r not in the forums.. and they cant resist to shout out if they finish it ..can they??



i totally agree with you .! I dont think anyone could crack the code without being on the forum because of that mario clue on facebook...everything about that was discussed here itself


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 29, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> i totally agree with you .! I dont think anyone could crack the code without being on the forum because of that mario clue on facebook...everything about that was discussed here itself



not only the mario clue.. but also the samuel morse clue..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

PLs add me to that list!!!  PLS PLS!!!!!


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 29, 2011)

For clarification:

Only the top 3 winners were awarded prizes for finishing 1st, 2nd and 3rd – like a podium finish.

The rest of the winners are from a lucky draw that was done at the time of going to print on the 22nd.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Congo to the winners...  
And thanks Mr. Editor for the Clarification!!! 



Spoiler



   
Wow.. Missed BIG opportunity this time!!!


----------



## tmanikandan (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats to Winners


----------



## saras (Jun 29, 2011)

Raaabo said:


> For clarification:
> 
> Only the top 3 winners were awarded prizes for finishing 1st, 2nd and 3rd – like a podium finish.
> 
> The rest of the winners are from a lucky draw that was done at the time of going to print on the 22nd.



what.......? lucky draw.....? totally unfair... i never believed that i was playing a mind rocking game for testing my luck... sleepless nights, burnt out neurons, goooooooooooogling web, forum discussion, hunting for clues, getting neat to lunatic......... all these are just for judging my luck...? i never thought i would be playing a DIGIT contest for a lucky draw... much disappointed!


----------



## criztle (Jun 29, 2011)

I am the last to finish

Never mind learned lot of new things thanks digit


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 30, 2011)

saras said:


> what.......? lucky draw.....? totally unfair... i never believed that i was playing a mind rocking game for testing my luck... sleepless nights, burnt out neurons, goooooooooooogling web, forum discussion, hunting for clues, getting neat to lunatic......... all these are just for judging my luck...? i never thought i would be playing a DIGIT contest for a lucky draw... much disappointed!



Oh come on! Most people don't play CTC for the prizes anyway. We planned on giving only 3 prizes in the beginning, but since Amkette generously decided to sponsor the prizes, I figured I'd share the wealth evenly. 

I'd personally like to encourage everyone to play, participate and finish.

So some of you guys are more determined and maybe even smarter than the rest, but this was never meant to be something akin to the rat race our education system makes you run... this is learning made fun, and everyone who participates - from 10-year olds to 65-year olds (yes, 65 is the oldest participant that I know of for previous CTCs) - deserve an equal chance at the rewards just for making an effort.

Congratulations to everyone who played and finished!

Tell me, which one did everyone like the best... I, II or III? I'll get CTC IV made more along the lines of the most popular one.

Added a poll... please reply to make CTC IV even better than the first 3


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 30, 2011)

@raabo-- can u please generate a list of all the people who cracked the code correctly bt were unlucky in the draw  . I think this would encourage people to try for ctc instead of just giving up next time. As this list would be by the digit team so we would actually come to know how many people had actually craked correctly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Raabo said:
			
		

> Tell me, which one did everyone like
> the best... I, II or III? I'll get CTC IV
> made more along the lines of the most
> popular one.


 Voted in the Poll.
Ctc 1 was best according to me. Although I didnt manage to finish it.


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 30, 2011)

Will CTC IV come again in anniversary issue or any other?????


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2011)

Harshit Srivastava said:


> Will CTC IV come again in anniversary issue or any other?????


Anniversary issue, as usual.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 30, 2011)

Raaabo said:


> For clarification:
> 
> Only the top 3 winners were awarded prizes for finishing 1st, 2nd and 3rd – like a podium finish.
> 
> The rest of the winners are from a lucky draw that was done at the time of going to print on the 22nd.



okay, so that's the case, that means i also had a fair chance of winning.. 
but where are the 8-10th ranking people??
and since ctcIII was the only one which i could crack, i voted for it. 
Another thing is....
"Can we have ctcIV in this December issue?" please...


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jun 30, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Anniversary issue, as usual.




Once it came in Feb 2010(ctc1) issue and then ctc2 came in anniv 2010 issue with just a gap of 2 months...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

mukul_rockstar said:


> "Can we have ctcIV in this December issue?" please...



*NO!! PLS!* I had exams in June, that's why became so late in solving CTC. And exams are also in December!! So pls, some other month! *ANY *month!


----------



## dreatica (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners. This is the second time, I was not able to participate in the contest due to exams/job


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, I will like to know the winners according to their forum names. So please can someone post their nicknames also?

@raabo It would have been better if you guys have made the announcement about the lucky draw earlier.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

ViRaNiAc! said:


> Hey Guys, I will like to know the winners according to their forum names. So please can someone post their nicknames also?
> 
> @raabo It would have been better if you guys have made the announcement about the lucky draw earlier.



Please refer to post #1862 by Achuth

He has posted all the winners according to forum names


----------



## ViRaNiAc! (Jun 30, 2011)

@thetechfreak The problem I have is I don't know the mapping between the real name and the monikers.


----------



## Abhishek.R (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners.....!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 30, 2011)

yeah @raaabo you could have atleast mentioned that a lucky draw would be taking place..


Voted For CTC I - tht was the most fun thing .. i didnt even know that you could hide something in a page's source code =D if i remember ryt i dint even mail them after i finished because i didnt know even to check a file's md5 . phew !!


----------



## criztle (Jul 2, 2011)

i completed ctc I during my 10th Boards ......coundn't complete ctcII bcoz of whitespace interpretor........completed ctcIII on the day when winners announced was late due family holidayz


thx to all who helped me day and night in solving the ctc especially ishu gupta and  viraniac

i request digit to plz give ctc in the months when there are no exams like in the months of june or may

one more ques why does the edit button does not comes in firefox in mac??


----------



## braindead (Jul 2, 2011)

Raaabo said:


> I'd personally like to encourage everyone to play, participate and finish.
> 
> So some of you guys are more determined and maybe even smarter than the rest, but this was never meant to be something akin to the rat race our education system makes you run... this is learning made fun, and everyone who participates - from 10-year olds to 65-year olds (yes, 65 is the oldest participant that I know of for previous CTCs) - deserve an equal chance at the rewards just for making an effort.



I don't think anyone who finished CTCIII would mind the prizes if they at least got featured in the mag. 



Spoiler



No prizes!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ +1 to that!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Everyone who managed to Crack it should have atleast their name included in the magazine


----------



## dreatica (Jul 2, 2011)

Is there anywhere all the answers/hints posted ? I started playing now, and it would be waste if I ask you guys for the hint. 

Can someone post all the stuff in one post ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

So you want the ultimate cheat sheet....
I can share it with you, if you decide to suck all the fun out of it!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

I think digit already included the Ultimate Cheat sheet in July issue

But yes if you could post it here, would be great


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, by popular demand, I am posting the link to the excel file, which I used to track my progress in CTC 3.
Considering that the winners have already been declared, it's safe to publish that now.

*Remember, the best Geek, would not have to use the Cheat Sheet at all... *

*digit CTC3 CheatSheet.xls*​


----------



## Achuth (Jul 3, 2011)

braindead said:


> I don't think anyone who finished CTCIII would mind the prizes if they at least got featured in the mag.




++1 for that  .. atleast the top 10


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by braindead  View Post
> I don't think anyone who finished CTCIII would mind the prizes if they at least got featured in the mag.



+++1 for that......great idea.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the sheet Vineet


----------



## rohan.kwatra (Jul 4, 2011)

Achuth said:


> okay this myt be  a rough list... but no many ppl cant crack it if they r not in the forums.. and they cant resist to shout out if they finish it ..can they??


not every1 does shout it out esp when you realize u are already l8......i sent the email on 19/6 at 1 pm


----------



## Achuth (Jul 4, 2011)

rohan.kwatra said:


> not every1 does shout it out esp when you realize u are already l8......i sent the email on 19/6 at 1 pm



yeah they dont wen they are late .. but if u finishd in top 10 to 20 u surely wud


----------



## sidbond_patna (Jul 4, 2011)

Raaabo said:


> For clarification:
> 
> Only the top 3 winners were awarded prizes for finishing 1st, 2nd and 3rd – like a podium finish.
> 
> The rest of the winners are from a lucky draw that was done at the time of going to print on the 22nd.





ViRaNiAc! said:


> @raabo It would have been better if you guys have made the announcement about the lucky draw earlier.





braindead said:


> I don't think anyone who finished CTCIII would mind the prizes if they at least got featured in the mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes its already done. Only the podium holders were given prizes according to rank.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jul 4, 2011)

sidbond_patna said:


> braindead said:
> 
> 
> > WTF??? It's already done? NOw, I'm just going to ask my dad to pay for the portable drive+a PMP+ an HD player. He should've known it was going to be a LUCKY DRAW, right??
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thanks for the sheet Vineet



So are you using it. You can answer in ironical way...!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2011)

I just wanted to have a idea how hard the Ctc was. It was hard no doubt. Thanks again.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 6, 2011)

got digit yesterday.......... they have declared the results of CTC3 in it ........ Same as Digit would like to congratulate the winners of CTC-III  ..........


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

amitsahoo said:


> got digit yesterday.......... they have declared the results of CTC3 in it ........ Same as Digit would like to congratulate the winners of CTC-III  ..........


Who got there pics in digit mag?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Tapan, you and Pallav!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> ^^ Tapan, you and Pallav!


Cool Thanks. 

I'll buy it today then.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ You're Welcome!

Finally, CTC III received the maximum votes... It was fun! Thanx Digit!

However, you wrapped up CTC III very quickly. 

Can't we have a regular dose of CTC? Upload a set of 5-10 clues every weekend. No prizes! Just for fun!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 6, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> ^^ You're Welcome!
> 
> Finally, CTC III received the maximum votes... It was fun! Thanx Digit!
> 
> ...



very good idea....
5-10 clues ery weekend and winners of month to feature in next month's mag...
and once a year ctc for prizes
vry good idea....

for the poll i voted for ctc2 as ctc 3 though tough and well made than ctc2 was of very short duration which i didn't liked over ctc 2


----------



## nithishr (Jul 6, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> very good idea....
> 5-10 clues ery weekend and winners of month to feature in next month's mag...
> and once a year ctc for prizes
> vry good idea....



It would be too good to be true.. 

Me 2 voted for CTC2 ahead of ctc3.. Ctc3 was gud but it ended way too soon. It had nice twists n all but still it finished way 2 soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

nithishr said:


> It would be too good to be true..
> 
> Me 2 voted for CTC2 ahead of ctc3.. Ctc3 was gud but it ended way too soon. It had nice twists n all but still it finished way 2 soon.



Actualy, I think people managed to crack it too fast As if it were to easy for some guys. 
Hence, its closed down fast


----------



## syed2011 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey can anyone please tell me where can i play this game called CTC ?... ...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 7, 2011)

syed2011 said:


> Hey can anyone please tell me where can i play this game called CTC ?... ...



To start the game CTC 3, you would need the magazine of digit of June edition.
After a few clues, you would reach to online phase of the game, and from then on, you won't need the magazine.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 7, 2011)

kunal.d said:
			
		

> Can't we have a regular dose of CTC? Upload a set of 5-10 clues every weekend. No prizes! Just for fun!


How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
Would be fun to set challenges for you people.  

@digit_guys
Can we do it?


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
> Would be fun to set challenges for you people.
> 
> @digit_guys
> Can we do it?



m interested but the shud b really hard


----------



## Harshit Srivastava (Jul 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
> Would be fun to set challenges for you people.


me too interested in this.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
> Would be fun to set challenges for you people.
> 
> @digit_guys
> Can we do it?





count me in !!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

I am in too 

Hope it happens


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Hope it happens



I have already made 7 clues.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> I have already made 7 clues.



You can create a free site here for our own CTC 


Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You can create a free site here for our own CTC
> 
> 
> Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog


I already made an account on a free host. Have already uploaded a few pages.
It has a 5GB bandwidth limit.

Whats the bandwidth limit for a free account on weebly?
Anywhere I can securely host the pics. Don't want anyone finding the images by mistake/search.

EDIT:Nevermind. Weebly is unlimited.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Bandwidth is unlimited as you said, But yes 5 gigs is enough 

It has limited space I think (around a GB maybe)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2011)

Another CTC. Umm... 
Not sure if I can find out time for it, but I am geared up for it... bring it on.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

when will u release first clue? also check if u can stop directory listing and google to show ur pages


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 8, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> when will u release first clue? also check if u can stop directory listing and google to show ur pages


The clues are done. I am trying to upload them ATM.

I'll post the link at 10:00 PM 9/7/11.


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 8, 2011)

ohk good
also create a new thread at forum for discussion.


----------



## nithishr (Jul 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
> Would be fun to set challenges for you people.
> 
> @digit_guys
> Can we do it?



I am in...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

No need for new thread as of now. 

@Ishu Waiting for it  Dont make it too hard though


----------



## Achuth (Jul 10, 2011)

@ishu waiting for it  
Bring it oN!! lol


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey ery1 i can also make ctc for u  all if u want latest by tomorrow. let me know who all are in......


----------



## compsavvy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys
Congratulations to the winners of ctc III !! Even I won by chance(lucky draw).
I just wished to know how one claims the prize.


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Jul 11, 2011)

utkarsh007 said:


> Hey ery1 i can also make ctc for u  all if u want latest by tomorrow. let me know who all are in......



@utkarsh007:count me in


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

compsavvy said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the winners of ctc III !! Even I won by chance(lucky draw).
> I just wished to know how one claims the prize.


 Congrats 

Send an email to editor@thinkdigit.com stating your claim 

So our own CTC is not yet started ?


----------



## NIRANJAN96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> How many people would be interested in this. Unofficially, I can do this.
> Would be fun to set challenges for you people.
> 
> @digit_guys
> Can we do it?



i'm interested.count me in


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

ok to all interested. link to first clue will be released today at 7 PM. Be ready...
more people participate, more will be the fun. For First segment i have made 10 clues and already uploaded. Site will be published at the time given

P.S. what shud be the name of my ctc???
code cracked or code decrypt or somethin else???
plz do comment


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Break the Code
or Bypass the code

or Decrycpt the Code!


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

i am taking up "break the code"


----------



## Vyom (Jul 11, 2011)

So lets start with the *BTC*! (First)


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

yo. its ready. jus waitin for 7pm to come soon....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Good choice with - Break the Code 

Will see if I can join today itleast or else I will get started tommorow morning


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

hmm now jus checkin if erything is right for BTC to work good.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2011)

make it whack the code , WTC sounds cool.

on second note where to start?

edit ohk mil gaya 32 minuts to go


----------



## utkarsh007 (Jul 11, 2011)

dude BTC is final coz i have made all pages and even uploaded them

29 mins to go according to IST.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would like to inform that my new site for Break the Code (BTC) is ready. All those interested must head over there to start. I would request all players to first head on to the registration page which will just contain your name and age so that analysis on difficulty can be made for further levels (Registration is required only once. You can even start without registering but it is recommended to register before start). Also do read the rules before starting. Link to BTC is: 

- Home

Keep visiting forums for help if needed, also help improve BTC level by writing me a mail with subject "Break The Code" to u7karsh@yahoo.co.in and telling how you felt playing it.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2011)

having trouble wth picture connect in btc any hints?


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2011)

well, shouldn't we take off-topic stuff to Community Discussion section??


----------



## staticsid (Aug 5, 2012)

Look what i found


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Look what i found
> 
> View attachment 6169


what about it? (I didn't do CTC III)


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ It's looking like how digits guys planned the CTC 3 on their white board!!!
Thanks for sharing staticsid! 

Still remember how we discovered those URL's!!


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 5, 2012)

psst. CTC IV anyone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Look what i found
> 
> View attachment 6169



You should have posted during contest 


Raaabo said:


> psst. CTC IV anyone?



Won't be bad. I wasn't able to get forward on CTC III very much(lack of time and grey cells of the Brain drying up) 
so I am ready for a new CTC. too bad we didn't have it on the Anniversary issue, many people missed it and weren't happy


----------



## aaruni (Aug 5, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> psst. CTC IV anyone?



Me! Me! Me!


----------



## staticsid (Aug 5, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ It's looking like how digits guys planned the CTC 3 on their white board!!!
> Thanks for sharing staticsid!
> 
> Still remember how we discovered those URL's!!



 Yea sorry about my squiggly/crappy handwriting . I think I've forgotten how to write . The only thing i write these days is my name and signature on forms!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2012)

staticsid said:


> Yea sorry about my squiggly/crappy handwriting . I think I've forgotten how to write . The only thing i write these days is my name and signature on forms!



Same here. Yours is way better. Trust me on that! 



Raaabo said:


> psst. CTC IV anyone?



*cdn.overclock.net/d/d0/453x378px-LL-d0e756a9_453px-You_dont_say.png

You just start!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2012)

It is official people. CTC IV(printed in this month [August Issue]) is coming in the September Issue of Digit. Time to get your Code solving gear ready as the time has come to become restless and sleepless again


----------



## aaruni (Aug 9, 2012)

Always near my exams


----------



## sygeek (Aug 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> It is official people. CTC IV(printed in this month [August Issue]) is coming in the September Issue of Digit. Time to get your Code solving gear ready as the time has come to become restless and sleepless again


Great, been a long time since I last bought digit. This gives me an excuse to buy one.


----------



## saras (Aug 10, 2012)

*Digit CTC - IV*

Yae... CTC is back... lets crack it....


----------



## Achuth (Aug 16, 2012)

i say open a new thread ?


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2012)

All right guys ---->

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/contests/162143-official-digit-ctc-iv-discussion-thread.html*

Continue there.


----------

